# Be The Booker Pro Wrestling



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Pro Wrestling Revolution Join The Future*

I thought this would be fun. I will be doing a Pro Wrestling show here every Monday. Pay Per Views on Sunday. There will be a episode every Monday and Pay Per Views will be spread out throughout the year.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

* P.W.R. President* - *Dixie Carter. 
General Manager - Steve Corino
Match Maker - Nigel McGuinness

Monday Night Excite Wrestling Team.

Announce Team - Michael Cole and Johnathon Coachman. 
Ring Announcer - Lilian Garcia. 
Ring/Backstage Interviewer - Joey Styles.*

*Thursday Night Breaking Point Team.*

*Announce Team - Joey Styles & Todd Grisham.*
*Ring Announcer - Christy Hemme.*

*P.W.R. Champions:*

*P.W.R. World Champion* -* Edge
 Tag Team Champions - The Monsters Kane & Abyss
 Television Champion - Rob Van Dam 
United States Champion - Big Show
Hardcore Champion - Mankind*
*?*
*Knockouts Champion** - Taylor Wilde*

*P.W.R. Male Roster:*

*Rob Van Dam 
Sabu
Shelton Benjamin
Mikey Whipwreck
Cactus Jack/Mankind
Tajiri 
Christopher Daniels 
A.J. Styles
Super Crazy
Spike Dudley 
Kofi Kingston
Big Stevie Richards
Blue Meanie
Hollywood Nova 
Al Snow
Tommy Dreamer 
Matt Hardy
Jeff Hardy
Alberto Del Rio 
Jay Lethal
D'Lo Brown
Shark Boy
Petey Williams 
Chris Sabin
Samoa Joe
Bubba Ray Dudley
Devon Dudley
Roadkill 
CM Punk
Justin Credible
Lance Storm 
Rhino 
Jeff Jarrett 
Sandman 
Edge 
Christian
Chris Jericho 
Raven 
Big Show
Joesph Hennig
Brian Kendrick 
Paul London
Seth Rollins
Psicosis
Daniel Bryan
Chase Stevens
Prince Nana
Sheik Abdul Bashir
Shannon Moore
Hurricane Helms 
Doink The Clown
Carlito 
Epico
Primo 
Jimmy Uso 
Jey Uso
Alex Shelley 
Sin Cara
Adrian Neville
Dean Ambrose

Wrestler's Out With Injury:

Randy Orton 
Steve Austin
Gail Kim

P.W.R. Tag Teams & Factions:

The Monsters - Kane & Abyss. 
Blue World Order - Stevie Richards, Blue Meanie, Nova, Al Snow.
Dudley Boys - Bubba Ray Dudley & Devon Dudley
Hardy Boyz- Matt & Jeff Hardy.
The Impact Players - Justin Credible & Lance Storm.
The New Blood - Edge & Christian. 
The Unholy Alliance - Mikey Whipwreck & Tajiri. 
Team Canada - Petey Williams & Chris Jericho. 
Fly Boys - Brian Kendrick & Paul London.
Mexicools - Super Crazy & Psicosis
Motor City Machine Guns - Chris Sabin & Alex Shelley

P.W.R. Knockouts Roster:

A.J. Lee
Lita Dumas
Dawn Marie
Mickie James
Brie Bella 
Nikkie Bella 
Velvet Sky
Brittany Force
Taylor Wilde
Aksana
MsChif
Cherry Bomb
Hardcore Heather Owens
Schoolgirl Jessie McKay 
Ariane Andrew
Summer Rae

P.W.R. Managers:

Sinister Minister - The Unholy Alliance
Dawn Marie - The Impact Players
Paul Heyman - Edge
Coach Scott D'Amore - Team Canada
Summer Rae - Sandman

Pay Per Views On Sunday Night At These Dates.

P.W.R. Night of Champions = July 7th 2013.

P.W.R. Warfare 1 = August 4th 2013.

P.W.R. Glory Road = September 8th 2013.

P.W.R. Road to Revolution = October 6th 2013.

P.W.R. Respect By Honor = November 3rd 2013.

P.W.R. Finial Countdown = December 8th 2013.

P.W.R. New Beginning = January 5th 2014.

P.W.R. Death Before Dishonor = February 9th 2014.

P.W.R. Redemption = March 9th 2014.

P.W.R. One Night Stand = April 6th 2014.

P.W.R. Finial Resolution = May 4th 2014.

P.W.R. Friendly City Showdown = June 8th 2014. 
*​*
Show's Every Monday & Thursday​*


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

* Pro Wrestling Revolution Monday Night Wrestling: 
*
Welcome everyone we have a great show for you tonight on Pro Wrestling Revolution Tonight.

As we start General Manager of P.W.R. Steve Corino is in the ring with announcement. Tonight there will be a #1 contenders match for the Tag Team Titles. The Hardy Boys vs The Impact Players. Winners will face Kane & Abyss at Night of Champions.

* Match #1 TV Title Match, Rob Van Dam (C) vs Edge.*

Bell rings, start with a Collar & Elbow Tie Up. Waste lock by RVD Edge hits some Elbows to RVD's face. Edge now sends RVD into ropes tries a Clothesline but RVD ducks off the ropes and RVD hits a spinning heel kick. Edge is down RVD rolling thunder connects. RVD hops to the top rope looking at crowd RVD is looking for the 5 Star Frog Splash. Edge catches RVD on the ropes and throws him off the ropes. RVD lands on his feet. RVD runs into the corner Monkey Flips Edge hops to the top rope. 5 Star Frog Splash. 1 2 3.... 

* Winner Still Television Champion Rob Van Dam*

* Match #2 No Rules No DQ Match, Raven vs Tajiri. *

Raven hits Tajiri sends in the corner Flying Knee by Raven. Raven runs out of corner with Tajiri and hits a running Bulldog. Raven grabs a steel chair sets it up in the ring. Grabs Tajiri sends him into the ropes Drop Toe Hold on Tajiri face first into the chair. Raven poses in the middle of the ring Tajiri still down. Mikey Whipwreck music hits Raven now distracted looking towards the entrance. Mikey comes through the crowd and slides into the ring grabs steel chair Raven turns around stops Mikey. Raven hits the DDT on Mikey Raven tries the DDT on Tajiri but Tajiri escapes. Green Mist Green Mist Tajiri spits the Green Mist in Ravens face and hits the Buzzsaw Kick 1 2 3....

*Winner of The Match Tajiri*

* Match #3 #1 Contenders Match For The Tag Team Titles. Hardy Boys vs The Impact Players.*

Matt Hardy and Lance Storm, Storm hits Matt from behind with a Running Forearm. Matt Fighting in the corner Matt Punching back on Storm. Storm hits a Knee on Matt. Storm tags out to Justin Credible, Justin sends Matt to the ropes Drop Kick on Matt. Justin setting up for the InCredible Super Kick. Matt ducks the kick tags in Jeff Hardy. Jeff Hardy unloads on Justin. Jeff scoop slams Justin Jeff to the top rope for the Swanton Bomb. Jeff hits the Swanton Bomb 1 2 Storm makes the save Matt runs in Ref stops him. Storm tosses Justin brass knuckles Justin connects with the brass knuckles on Jeff. Cover 1 2 3. 

* Winners New #1 Contenders The Impact Players *

* Match #4 7 Foot Monster Kane vs 123 Kid. *

Kane towering over the 123 Kid, 123 Kid hits, Kane doesn't move. 123 Kid off the ropes Spin Kick and Kane doesn't move. 123 Kid off the ropes again. Kane catches him in a choke slam. The Impact Players Music hits and Kane turns around. Kane Leaves the ring and runs back stage. Ref is counting 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10. 

* Winner Via Count Out 123 Kid*

*Main Event Non Title Match, CM Punk vs The Monster Abyss. *

CM Punk catches Abyss from behind and sends Abyss into the corner Punk comes in with a Running Knee. Punk sends Abyss into the other corner but Abyss reverses and Punk gets caught with a Clothesline. Abyss grabs Punk Head Butts him Abyss slams Punk Abyss off the ropes Leg Drop on Punk. Abyss picks up Punk sends him off the ropes and Big Boot to Punk. Abyss signals it's time for the Black Whole Slam. Abyss sends Punk off the ropes but Punk ducks the Black Whole Slam attempt by Abyss. Punk is running up the ramp and back stage. Punk has left the match shaking his no more no more. Ref is counting 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10. 

* Winner Via Count Out The Monster Abyss. *

That is it for Pro Wrestling Revolution this week. Join us again here next Monday. We will have the contract signing for the Tag Team Title match between The Monster's Kane & Abyss and The Impact Players for Night of Champions. Also we will find out who World Champion CM Punk will face at Night of Champions. All this and more next week on P.W.R. Monday Night Wrestling.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

* Michael Cole:* Welcome to Pro Wrestling Revolution ladies and gentlemen we have a terrific show for you tonight. As we said last week tonight we have the contract signing in the middle of the ring. Between the P.W.R. World Tag Team Champions The Monsters Kane & Abyss and the new #1 contenders The Impact Players. We will also find out who General Manager Steve Corino has hand picked to face P.W.R. World Heavy Weight Champion CM Punk at Night of Champions. But first we go to ring announcer Lilian Garcia.

* Lilian Garcia:* Ladies and gentlemen the following match is set for one fall. Making his way to the ring he is 6'0" tall weighing 237lbs. He is the known as the Whole F'Ning Show and his the P.W.R. Television Champion. Rob Van Dam. An his opponent standing 6"0" 224lbs The Fallen Angel Christopher Daniels.

* Match #1. TV Title Championship Match Christopher Daniels vs Rob Van Dam.*

Daniels runs towards the ropes jumps Spring Board Cross Body Block on RVD. Cover 1 2 RVD kicks out. Daniels back to his feet whips RVD into the corner. Daniels running towards the corner tries for the Running High Knee RVD gets out of the way just in time. RVD grabs Daniels from behind and hits a Reverse Code Breaker cover 1 2 Daniels kicks out. RVD off the ropes to Rolling Thunder. Daniels is down RVD hops to the top rope like a cat. RVD going for 5 Star Frog Splash but Daniels rolls out of the ring. Daniels is bent over outside the ring. RVD Moonsault out of the catches Daniels. RVD and Daniels are down. Ref is counting 1 2 3 4 RVD back to his feet grabs and rolls him into the ring RVD follows. RVD cover 1 2 Daniels gets the shoulder up. RVD Leg Drop on Daniels RVD off the ropes over Daniels Spring Board Moonsault. RVD back to the top rope 5 Star Frog Splash RVD hooks the leg 1 2 3.

* Lilian Garcia: Winner & Still P.W.R. TV Champion Rob Van Dam. *

* Michael Cole:* What an exciting match between Rob Van Dam and Christopher Daniels.
* Johnathon Coachman:* I agree Michael, RVD proving ounce again why he is the best Television Champion in wrestling history. 
* Michael Cole:* Who do you think G.M. Steve Corino has picked to face P.W.R. World Heavy Weight Champion CM Punk? 
*Johnathon Coachman:* Who ever it is Michael they better bring there a game. CM Punk is smart and knows how to play mind games with people. He will get in his opponents head and beat them before they even have the match.
* Michael Cole:* Lets go back to the ring and Lilian Garcia.

*Lilian Garcia:* Ladies and gentlemen please welcome the P.W.R. World Tag Team Champions. The Monsters Kane & Abyss.

*Michael Cole:* You know Johnathon General Manager Steve Corino is not only only over see this contract signing but he will also be announcing what type of match this will be. 
* Johnathon Coachman:* That is true Michael, he can make any match he wants.

* Lilian Garcia:* An the #1 contenders The Impact Players accompanied to the by ring by Dawn Marie.

* Steve Corino:* I would like to welcome you men to the this contract signing. The Monsters you are the #1 Tag Team in P.W.R. and you two have proven that over and over again. Impact Players you have earned this title shot at Night of Champions. Gentlemen I have the contract right here. But, before I have you sign it. I am sure you gentlemen would like to know what kind of match you will be having at Night of Champions. Ladies and gentlemen the match will be a ladder match for the World Team Championships. Now that everyone Knows what kind of match it will be. Lets make it office.

* Michael Cole:* A ladder match for the P.W.R. World Tag Team Championships. The Monsters look to be over joyed and already planing what kind of destruction they can cause to The Impact Players.

* Steve Corino: *Thank you gentlemen.

* Lilian Garcia: *The next match is scheduled for one fall. Introducing first from Bombay India Sabu. 
* Lilian Garcia:* An his opponent, from Philadelphia Pennsylvania the Sandman.

*Match #2 Extreme Rules Match Sabu vs Sandman. *

Sandman swings and misses with cane Sabu catches Sandman with a right hand. Sandman sent for the ride Sabu hits a Flying Kick on Sandman. Sabu out of the ring grabs a chair back into the ring. Sabu hits Sandman with the chair and again with the chair. Sabu sets up the Sabu off the ropes Moonsault on Sandman. Cover 1 2 Sandman kicks out on 2. Sabu out of the ring looking under the ring and pulls out a table. Sabu sets up the table out side of the ring. Sabu back in the ring Sandman swings Sabu ducks and throws Sandman thrown outside by Sabu. Sabu sets up the chair runs off the ropes jumps from the chair to ropes and Spring Board Plancha to the outside onto Sandman. Sabu grabs Sandman and lays him on the table. Sabu on the ring apron. Sabu Spring Board Plancha on Sandman goes through the table. Sabu grabbing his right knee Sandman looks out of it. Sabu rolling Sandman back into the ring cover 1 2 3.

*Lilian Garcia: Your Winner Sabu. *

* Lilian Garcia:* The next match is for the United States Championship. Introducing the challenger. From Kingston Jamaica Kofi Kingston. 
* Lilian Garcia:* An from the Bowery, He is the P.W.R. United States Champion Raven.

*Match #3 U.S. Championship Match Kofi Kingston vs Raven. *

Raven and Kofi Collar and Elbow Tie Up in the center of the ring. Head Lock on Kofi, Kofi sends Raven into the ropes Drop Kick on Raven. Raven rolls out of the ring and grabs a chair. Raven back in the ring with the chair and Raven throws the chair at Kofi. Kofi goes down. Ref calling for the bell.

* Michael Cole:* The Ref is talking to Lilian Garcia. Lilian is going to make announcement.

*Lilian Garcia: The winner as a result of a disqualification Kofi Kingston. *

* Michael Cole:* Kofi wins the match but Raven keeps the United States Championship. 
* Johnathon Coachman:* Not so fast Michael General Manager Steve Corino is headed to the ring.

*Steve Corino:* Hold on hold on a minute. Raven you are not getting off that easy. You see you and CM Punk think you can just skate by and get dq'ed and counted out and retain your respected championship. Well as General Manager of Pro Wrestling Revolution I am ordering this match restarted.

* Michael Cole:* General Manager Steve Corino has restarted the match and Raven is yelling at the P.W.R. General Manager.

* Raven:* What! You can't do this. The Ref said the match was over.

Kofi Kingston spins Raven around. Small Package on Raven 1 2 Raven kicks out. Kofi punching Raven, Raven counters and tries to hit the DDT on Kofi. Kofi counters Raven pushes Kofi off and Kofi hits the Trouble In Paradise. Cover 1 2 and 3.

* Lilian Garcia:* Your Winner And New Untied States Champion Kofi Kingston.

*Lilian Garcia:* Match is your Main Event and is set for one fall. Introducing first. From San Luis Potosi Mexico he is Alberto Del Rio. 
* Lilian Garcia:* An the challenger, from Victoria Texas. Stone Cold Steve Austin.

*Match #4 Alberto Del Rio vs Stone Cold Steve Austin. *

* Steve Corino: *Alberto, Stone Cold, this match is to determine who will defend the brand new P.W.R. Intercontinental Championship at Night of Champions.

Stone Cold rushes Del Rio and takes him down with a Double Leg Take Down. Stone Cold unload Rights and Lefts on Del Rio. Stone Cold back to his feet Stomping on Del Rio. Stone Cold Scoop Slams Del Rio in the center of the ring. Measures Del Rio and Drops the Knee. Del Rio sent into the corner Stone Cold Punching away on Del Rio in the corner. Stone Cold sends Del Rio to the far corner. Del Rio grabs the ropes Stone Cold goes under Del Rio, Del Rio lands behind Stone Cold. Stone Cold turns around Del Rio hits the Enzuigiri kick. Stone Cold down cover 1 2 Stone Cold kicks out. Stone Cold back to his feet misses the Clothesline Del Rio goes for the Cross Arm Breaker and has it locked in. Stone Cold is in pain and waving his hand in pain. Stone Cold taps Stone Cold taps.

*Lilian Garcia: Your Winner & New P.W.R. Intercontinental Champion Alberto Del Rio. *

* Michael Cole:* WOW what a match we just witnessed Johnathon. Alberto Del Rio is the new P.W.R. Intercontinental Champion. What a night here at Pro Wrestling Revolution Monday Night Wrestling. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* The show isn't over yet Michael, G.M. Steve Corino is about to announce who CM Punk will face at Night of Champions. 
* Steve Corino: *Ladies and gentlemen boys and girls. I am here to tell you who P.W.R. World Heavy Weight Champion CM Punk will face at Night of Champions. An the man is............. Dolph Ziggler. 
*Michael Cole:* WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Dolph Ziggler is coming to P.W.R. and his first match will be against CM Punk for the P.W.R. World Heavy Championship. 
* Johnathon Coachman:* Michael what is the P.W.R. saying? Join The Future. Dolph Ziggler is doing just that.

* Michael Cole: *That he is Johnathon. Ladies and gentlemen be sure to join us here next week as we kick off the road to Night of Champions.
An we hear from CM Punk about his opponent at Night of Champions. Good night everyone see you next Monday.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

* P.W.R. Show #3*

* Michael Cole:* Welcome to Pro Wrestling Revolution we are so happy you could join us. I am Michael Cole along side Johnathon Coachman. We have got an exciting show tonight. We have CM Punk reaction to the news that he will be facing Dolph Ziggler at Night of Champions. We have another announcement by General Manager Steve Corino about new matches added to Night of Champions. 
* Johnathon Coachman: *That is right Michael, we also have singles action between Rob Van Dam and Jeff Jarrett. Also Dolph Ziggler will be in action against the new P.W.R. Untied States champion Kofi Kingston. 
*Michael Cole:* We are set for an action packed night her on Pro Wrestling Revolution. Let's go to ring announcer Lilian Garcia to get it started. 
*Lilian Garcia:* The following match is set for one fall. Introducing first from Hollywood Florida making his P.W.R. Debut Dolph Ziggler.
* Lilian Garcia:* An introducing next he is the new P.W.R. U.S. Champion. From Kingston Jamaica Kofi Kingston.

* Match #1. Non Title Match With A 10 Minute Time Limit Dolph Ziggler vs U.S. Champion Kofi Kingston.*

Kofi starts it off with a series of Punches and whips Zigger into the corner Kofi follows it up Drop Kick Ziggler to the mat. Kofi drops the knee Ziggler moves out of the way. Ziggler grabs Kofi and whips him into the corner. Ziggler runs towards Kofi and delievers a Stinger Splash. Scoop Slam on Kofi.

*Michael Cole:* What a minute Raven is coming down the entrance. 
Raven enters the ring and hits the Raven Effect DDT on Kofi. Ref is calling for the bell.

* Lilian Garcia: The winner of the match as a result of a disqualification Kofi Kingston.*

* Johnathon Coachman:* Raven has not forgot what happened last week when General Manager Steve Corino restarted the match that resulted in Raven losing the U.S. Championship. 
* Michael Cole:* Speaking of the P.W.R. G.M. here is now.

*Steve Corino: *Raven I can see that you are not going to let what happened last week go. So I have just made a decision. Raven I am going to give you another chance at the U.S. Championship at Night of Champions. But there is a catch. An the catch is if you interfere in any more of Kofi's matches from now til the Pay Per View. You will be out of the match an I will put someone else in the match. Now that, that is settled. I would like to tell everyone about a couple of more matches I am adding to Night of Champions. The first of which is Gail Kim will defend her P.W.R. title against Mickie James. The second match will be newly crowned Intercontinental Champion Alberto Del Rio will defend his title against Stone Cold Steve Austin. An Television Champion Rob Van Dam defend his title not only tonight but also at Night of Champions against a mystery opponent to found out that night. Thank you that is all.

*Michael Cole:* The G.M. has spoken and has added 4 new matches to Night of Champions. All P.W.R. Championships will up for grabs. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* A mystery opponent for RVD? Now who does General Manager Steve Corino have up his sleeve? An Raven cannot interfere with Kofi anymore. G.M. Steve Corino is laying down the law.

*Lilian Garcia:* The next the match is set for one fall making there way to the ring right now the team of Big Stevie Richards and Blue Meanie. The Blue World Order. 
*Lilian Garcia: *An their opponents from Dudleyville. Bubba Ray Devon. The Dudley Boyz.

*Match #2. Tag Team Match Blue World Order vs The Dudley Boyz. *

Big Stevie going to start this one with Bubba. Tie up in the center of the ring Bubba, Bubba whips Big Stevie into the ropes. Shoulder block by Bubba sends Big Stevie to the mat. Elbow drop by Bubba. Bubba makes the tag to Devon. Devon setups Big Stevie and Devon delivers the Saving Grace. Devon climbing the ropes. Diving Headbutt by Devon from the top rope. Devon Cover 1 2 Big Stevie get the right shoulder up. Devon makes the tag Bubba. Bubba picks up Big Stevie whips him into the corner. Bubba charges in Stevie gets the boot up. Stevie makes the tag to the Blue Meanie. Meanie sends Bubba into the ropes Hip Toss by Meanie. Meanie now off the ropes Diving Splash by Meanie. Cover 1 2 Bubba kicks out. Tag made here comes Big Stevie setting up Bubba Ray. Super Kick by Big Stevie. Cover 1 2 3.

*Lilian Garcia:** Here Are Your Winners The Blue World Order.*

*Michael Cole:* Great match by the B.W.O. Big Stevie Cool and Blue Meanie working well together against the Dudley's. 
* Johnathon Coachman:* Well Michael enough of the Smelly World Order. Here comes the World Heavy Weight Champion.

* Lilian Garcia:* Ladies and Gentlemen please welcome the P.W.R. World Heavy Weight Champion CM Punk.

*CM Punk:* You know, I have been thinking about what General Manager Steve Corino has done with bringing in Dolph Zigger to face me at Night of Champions. Steve, Steve I hope you can hear me. I don't know where you are. But where ever you are I hope you can hear what I am about to say. You see Steve when I walk into Night of Champions it will be one year I have had the P.W.R. World Heavy Championship. I taken on all challengers. An I have always won and I will win at Night of Champions. Why cause I am the best at what I do. I am the best in the world. You see Steve you hand picked Ziggler because of one simple truth you don't want anyone to know. You don't have anyone left in this company for me to face. Oops.... Pipe bomb.

*Michael Cole:* CM Punk basically saying that P.W.R. General Manager has nobody left to challenge him for the World Title within P.W.R. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* Michael Punk is right, there nobody left in P.W.R. for Punk to defend against.

*Lilian Garcia:* The following match is set for one fall and is for P.W.R. Television Championship. Introducing first from Hendersonville Tennessee he is Double J Jeff Jarrett. 
* Lilian Garcia: *Introducing from Battle Creek Michigan he is the P.W.R. Television Champion Rob Van Dam.

*Match #3. Television Championship Match Jeff Jarrett vs Rob Van Dam*

RVD Waste Lock on Jarrett, RVD pushes Jarrett into the ropes Drop Kick by RVD. RVD off the ropes Rolling Thunder on Jarrett. Jarrett to his feet barely RVD Springboard Heel Kick catches Jarrett in the mouth. RVD Scoop Slams Jarrett, RVD Split Legged Moonsault from the top rope hits the mark. RVD cover 1 2 Jarrett kicks out. Jarrett back to his feet Punching RVD in the corner. Jarrett whips RVD in the corner Jarrett runs in after RVD jumps up to the top rope split. RVD Sunset Flip on Jarrett 1 2 3.

* Lilian Garcia:** The Winner of The Match And Still Television Champion Rob Van Dam.*

* Johnathon Coachman:* Rob Van Dam wins again can anyone stop The Whole Dam Show? 
*Michael Cole:* Doesn't look like maybe General Manager Steve Corino might have to bring someone else in to face Rob Van Dam.

* Lilian Garcia: *This next match is the Main Event of the night. Coming to the ring right now from Detroit Michigan he is the Man Beast Rhino. 
*Lilian Garcia:* Introducing the P.W.R. World Heavy Weight Champion CM Punk.

* Match #4 Main Event Non Title Match Rhino vs CM Punk.*

Rhino charges Punk, Punk catches Rhino with a Spinning Heel Kick. Punk now Kicking Rhino in his right leg. Punk Punching Rhino. Punk alternating Punching and Kicking Rhino in the corner. Rhino fighting back now. CM Punk whips Rhino in the corner Punk tries for the High Knee Rhino moves Punk hits the turn buckle. Rhino grabs Punk Side Belly To Belly Suplex. Rhino sends Punk into the corner Rhino waiting. Rhino setting up for the Gore. Rhino charging Punk, Punk meets Rhino with a Drop Kick in the face. Rhino is stunned Punk DDT on Rhino. Punk cover 1 2 Sabu enters the ring from the crowd and breaks up the count. Sabu nails Punk with the chair Punk is down and rolls out of the ring. Sabu sets up the chair and off the ropes a hops off the chair and hits Rhino with a Flying Knee. Sabu grabs the chair drills Rhino with the chair. Sabu exits the ring over the barrier and runs back through the crowd.

*Lilan Garcia:* *The Referee Has Declared This Match A No Contest.*

*Michael Cole:* I can't believe what we just witnessed. I mean Sabu out of nowhere attacks CM Punk and Rhino. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* I don't understand it either Michael. I mean what did Punk or Rhino do to Sabu? 
*Michael Cole:* I guess we will find out next week on Pro Wrestling Revolution Monday Night Wrestling. Join us then everyone. Good night.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Late Breaking News:*

*Joey Styles:* Hello everyone, we have learned that Pro Wrestling Revolution General Manager Steve Corino is going to be making announcement about a new P.W.R. Knockout Wrestler to sign in the next couple of weeks. Possibly on the Monday night after Night of Champions. Stay tuned to find out who it is.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Pro Wrestling Revolution Monday Night Wrestling Live From The P.W.R. Arena In Wheeling West Virginia.*

* Michael Cole:* Hello everyone welcome to Pro Wrestling Revolution Monday Night. Tonight we have a T.L.C match between Sabu and Jeff Hardy. Also we hear from General Manager Steve Corino. Regarding World Heavy Weight Champion CM Punks comments last week. All that and a whole lot more tonight edition of P.W.R. Monday Night.

*Lilian Garcia:* ladies and gentlemen please welcome the P.W.R. Television Champion Rob Van Dam.

*Joey Styles:* Rob I know you have some things on your mind and would like to voice those right here right now.

*Rob Van Dam:* Yes I do Joey, I have been here week in and week out defending my Television Championship. I have successfully defended my title against all comers. An now I here that General Manager Steve Corino has hand picked an outsider to come in and face CM Punk for the P.W.R. World Heavy Weight Championship. I haven't received a World Title shot. Where is my World Title shot? I have held this Television Championship for longer then anyone. Why does Dolph Ziggler get a World Title shot?

*G.M. Steve Corino:* RVD you are correct I have over looked you. So I am going to give a World Title match vs CM Punk. But first you have to face Dolph Ziggler here tonight. An the winner will face CM Punk at Night of Champions. Provided either of you can make it that far because tonight it will RVD vs Dolph Ziggler is a no dq no count out falls count anywhere match.

*Rob Van Dam:* That sounds good.

*Michael Cole:* Well Coachman we are going to get a number one contenders match tonight. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* General Manager Steve Corino has made the match and Rob Van Dam get his shot to face CM Punk. This should be a great match. I hope they are both ready.

*Lilian Garcia:* Ladies and gentlemen this next match is set for Two falls. An it is a 3 way dance . Making his way to the ring from Tulancingo, Hidalgo, Mexico Super Crazy. 
*Lilian Garcia:* The second opponent in the three way dance he is from Dudleyville Spike Dudley. 
*Lilian Garcia:* An from Johnson City Tennessee Kid Kash.

*Match #1. 3 Way Dance Tournament For The Cruiserweight Championship Super Crazy vs Spike Dudley vs Kid Kash.*

Super Crazy Drop Kick on Kid Kash, Kash to the mat. Super Crazy runs Springboard Moonsault on Spike Dudley. Cover 1 Spike kicks out. Kash grabs Crazy Irish whip into the corner. Kash runs in Crazy gets the boot up. Spike running start Three quarter facelock bulldog on Kash. 
Super Crazy Spinning Heel Kick on Spike. Super Crazy Moonsault off the bottom rope on Spike. Moonsault off the second rope on Spike. Super Crazy Moonsault off the top rope. Cover 1 2 3. Spike Dudley is eliminated. Kash running Drop Kick on Super Crazy. Kash grabs a chair from the outside. Super Crazy Drop Kicks the chair in Kash's face. Super Crazy Kick to the mid section. Super Crazy sets up the Crazy Bomb. Crazy Bomb on Kid Kash. Cover 1 2 3.

*Lilian Garcia: Your Winner The Extreme Luchador Super Crazy.*

*Michael Cole:* Another great three way dance match and once again Super Crazy wins again. The Extreme Luchador is on fire as of late. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* That is right Michael, Super Crazy is building momentum. An is now the set up for the new P.W.R. Cruiserweight Championship.

*Lilian Garcia:* This Next Match Is Set For Two Falls And A Spot In The P.W.R. Cruiserweight Championship. Making his way to the ring from Windsor, Ontario Canada. Petey Williams. 
*Lilian Garcia:* Opponent number two is from Detroit, Michigan Chris Sabin.
*Lilian Garcia:* The finial competitor in the the 3 way dance is from Yotsukaidō Japan. Taka Michinoku.

*Match #2. 3 Way Dance Tournament For The Cruiserweight Championship. Petey Williams vs Chris Sabin vs Taka Michinoku.*

Williams going after Sabin, Sabin ducks the Clothesline. Taka Drop Kicks Williams in the face. Taka off the ropes Tornado DDT on Sabin. Cover 1 2 Sabin kicks out. Williams Snap Swinging Neck Breaker on Taka. Cover 1 2 Taka kicks out. Sabin Springboard Crossbody Block Taka cover 1 2 Taka kicks out. Williams Canadian Legsweep on Sabin. Williams Taka rolls to the outside. Williams sends Sabin into the ropes. Williams Hurricanrana on Sabin. Cover 1 2 Sabin kicks out. Williams grabs Sabin and puts him in the Sharpshooter. Taka Springboard from the outside to Drop Kick on Sabin. Taka rolls back outside. Williams calling for the Canadian Destroyer. Williams lands Canadian Destroyer in middle of the ring. Cover 1 2 3. Sabin has been eliminated. Taka back inside the ring and rolls up Williams 1 2 3.

*Lilian Garcia: Here Is Your Winner And The Second Finalist In The Cruiserweight Championship Tournament Taka Michinoku.*

*Michael Cole:* Great match Taka steals the win from with the quick roll up from behind Petey Williams. 
Johnathon Coachman: Taka doing what he needs to do to make it through the tournament. Can't wait to the last match in the series coming up next.

*Lilian Garcia:* This next match is set for two falls and Is the third and final match in the Cruiserweight Championship Tournament Series. 
*Lilian Garcia:* Coming out first from Minneapolis, Minnesota he is the 123 Kid. 
*Lilian Garcia:* Next to the ring he is 5'10" 205lbs from the Deep Blue Sea Shark Boy. 
*Lilian Garcia:* The last opponent making his way to the ring from St. Louis, Missouri Evan Bourne.

*Match #3. 3 Way Dance Tournament For The Cruiserweight Championship. 123 Kid vs Shark Boy vs Evan Bourne.*

123 Kid off the ropes Spinning Heel Kick on Evan Bourne. Shark Boy Springboard Plancha on Bourne. 123 Kid picks up Bourne Sitout Scoop Slam Piledriver. Cover Shark Boy on top to help pin Bourne. 1 2 3 Bourne is eliminated. 123 Kid Kick to the legs of Shark Boy. Irish Whip into the corner. 123 Kid runs in Bronco Buster on Shark Boy. 123 Kid posing in the middle the ring. Shark Boy back to his feet 123 Kid Irish Whips Shark Boy. Shark Boy off the ropes Spinning Heel Kick by 123 Kid. 123 Kid Leg Drop pin 1 2 Shark Boy kicks out. 123 Kid picks up Shark Boy. Shark Boy Punching 123 Kid. Both of them exchanging blows. Shark Boy Irish Whips the Kid in the ropes. Kid comes off the ropes Diving Clothesline. 123 Kid waiting for Shark Boy. 123 Kid wanting Shark Boy to get to his feet. Shark Boy back to his feet. 123 Kid hits the 123 Kick cover 1 2 3.

*Lilian Garcia:* *Your Winner & Finalist In The Cruiserweight Championship Tournament The 123 Kid.*

*Michael Cole:* Quick fast paced match both 123 Kid and Shark Boy ganging up on Evan Bourne early and getting him out of the match really quickly. 
Johnathon Coachman: 123 Kid nailing the 123 Kick and winning the match. Super Crazy vs Taka Michinoku vs 123 Kid at Night of Champions. Going to be very exciting.

*Michael Cole:* This next match will setup the P.W.R. World Championship match at Night of Champions. Rob Van Dam vs Dolph Ziggler. This is General Manager Steve Corino has this match tonight to settle it once in for all.

*Lilian Garcia:* This next match is a number once contenders match and set for once fall for the World Heavy Championship match at Night of Champions. An it is your Main Event. Introducing first from
*Lilian Garcia:* Battle Creek Michigan he his the Whole Damn Show & The P.W.R. Television Champion Rob Van Dam.
*Lilian Garcia:* An introducing next he is from Hollywood Florida Dolph Ziggler. 
*Lilian Garcia:* The rules are simple, No disqualifications, No count outs and fall counts anywhere.

*Match #4 Main Event. No Disqualifications No Count Outs Fall Count Anywhere. Rob Van Dam vs Dolph Ziggler.*

Tie up in the middle the ring Side Head Lock by RVD. Ziggler Punching away on RVD mid section. Ziggler sends RVD into the ropes Ziggler jumps over RVD. Diving Crossbody by RVD. RVD back his feet running Springboard Moonsault on Ziggler. Cover 1 2 Ziggler kicks out. RVD rolls out of the ring grabs a chair. Rolls into the ring. RVD lays the chair on Ziggler's face. Leg Drop on Ziggler with the chair. RVD off the ropes Rolling Thunder on Ziggler. Cover 1 2 Ziggler gets the right shoulder up. RVD picks up Ziggler sends him into the corner. RVD Somersault to jump into Ziggler's chest Ziggler catches RVD and plants him with a Power Bomb. Ziggler outside the ring looking under the ring for a table. Ziggler gets a table and slides it into the ring. Ziggler back in the ring setups the table in the corner. RVD back to his feet. Kick to the mid section by Ziggler. Ziggler sends RVD to the corner. Punching away on RVD. Ziggler Irish Whip on RVD looking to put him through the table RVD reverses and Ziggler hits the table. Ziggler stumbles and turns around RVD throws him the chair. Van Daminantor on Ziggler and he falls to the mat. RVD to the top rope in one motion like a cat. RVD off the top rope 5 Star Frog Splash. Cover 1 2 3.

*Lilian Garcia:**Here Is You Winner And New #1 Contender The Whole F'N Show Rob Van Dam.*

Continued below.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Michael Cole:* Rob Van Dam wins the match and will get a title shot at Night of Champions in six days. CM Punk must wondering what has he gotten himself into. He thought he was facing Dolph Ziggler and now he going up against Rob Van Dam. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* Rob Van Dam on Sunday could walk out of Night of Champions with with two Championships Michael. But what I am wondering is will General Manager Steve Corino make RVD defend his Television Championship at Night of Champions. As we all know all Championships are up for grabs. An Mr. Corino said last week that RVD would be facing a mystery opponent. 
*Michael Cole:* Very good point Johnathon Coachman. We will have to wait and see what General Manager Steve Corino says about RVD competing twice in one night at Night of Champions. Remember if there is any breaking news between now and Sunday. We will let you know. For now I am Michael Cole he is Johnathon Coachman. Good night and see you on Sunday for Pro Wrestling Revolution Night of Champions.

End of show #4.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Breaking News:*

*Joey Styles:* Hello everyone I'm Joey Styles and we have breaking news about P.W.R. Night of Champions. An it is concerning Current P.W.R. T.V. Champion and number one contender to P.W.R. World Championship. Rob Van Dam. By order of P.W.R. General Manager Steve Corino. Rob Van Dam will not have to defend his Television Title this Sunday night at Night of Champions. Instead there will be a Triple Threat match added to the card. An it will feature Edge vs Jeff Jarrett vs Christopher Daniels to determine the number contender to face Rob Van Dam the next night on Monday night.

Stay tuned to for any more breaking news.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*July 4th P.W.R. House Show Results. Columbus Ohio, Ohio Expo Center.*

*Knockouts Match:* A.J. Lee def's Brie Bella @ 3:40 with the Shining Wizard finisher.

*3 Way Dance Match:* Mikey Whipwreck def's Stevie Richards @ 4:50 with Whipper-Snapper finisher. Mikey Whipwreck def's Christian @ 8:35 with Schoolboy pin.

*Tag Team Match:* Team Extreme def's New Blood @ 6:55 R.V.D scores the pin fall on Edge after a Five Star Frog Splash finisher.

*Hardcore Match:* Justin Credible def's Raven @ 5:25 with Thats Incredible finisher on a chair.

*Non Title Match Main Event:* CM Punk def's Chris Jericho @ 5:25 with the GTS finisher.

*July 5th P.W.R. House Show Results. Monroeville Pa, Monroeville Convention Center.*

*Non Title Match:* Rob Van Dam def's Tommy Dreamer @ 5:50 with the Split Legged Moonsault finisher.

*Tag Team Match:* The Hardy Boys def's Kid & Kash @6:00 Matt Hardy scores the pin fall with the Twist of Fate finisher.

*One Fall Match:* Amish Roadkill def's Jeff Jarrett @ 4:30 with Amish Splash finisher.

* Knockouts Match:* Taeler Hendrix det's Mickie James @ 4:10 with a Small Package pin.

* Hardcore Match Main Event:* Sabu det's Sandman @ 5:40 after a Moonsault through a table pin.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Pro Wrestling Revolution Night of Champions. Live From The Wesbanco Arena In Downtown Wheeling West Virginia.*

*PRO WRESTLING REVOLUTION NIGHT OF CHAMPIONS*

*Michael Cole:* Hello and welcome everyone to the night we have all been waiting for P.W.R. Night of Champions. Tonight all championships are up for grabs. Also by order of General Manager Steve Corino. We will get to see a triple threat number one contenders match the television championship between the Rated R Superstar Edge, Double J Jeff Jarrett and The Fallen Angel Christopher Daniels. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* That is right Michael, tonight dreams will be realized and crushed. Really looking forward to the CM Punk, Rob Van Dam world championship match tonight. Good thing for RVD he doesn't have defend his T.V. title here tonight. 
*Michael Cole:* Very true Johnathon. But we kick things off the P.W.R. Knockouts championship match. An for that we go to ring announcer 
Lilian Garcia.

*Lilian Garcia:* Ladies gentlemen this first match is set for one fall. Coming to the ring first the challenger from Richmond Virginia Mickie James. 
*Lilian Garcia:* An now the champion, she is from Toronto Canada. She is the P.W.R. Knockouts champion. Gail Kim.

*Match #1. P.W.R. Knockouts Championship Match. Mickie James vs Gail Kim.*

Tie up in the middle of the ring Gail Kim now with a Knee to the mid section to Mickie James. Kim off the ropes Clothesline Mickie James. Kim with another running Clothesline. Kim Irish Whips James in the corner. Running in Mickie gets the boot up. Mickie now with a Clothesline of her own Gail Kim. Mickie misses the Drop Kick Kim Drops the Elbow. Cover 1 2 Mickie kicks out on 2. Irish Whip into the corner for Kim. Mickie runs in and Kim gets the Boot up. Bulldog on Mickie by Kim. Gail Kim covers 1 2 Mickie kicks out. Kim to the top rope. Mickie back her feet catches Kim and pushes her off the top rope to the outside. Kim lands is clutching her right knee. Kim tries to get up but is unable to stand. Ref is counting 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10. Ref calls for the bell.

*Lilian Garcia: Your Winner As A Result of A Count Out. Mickie James.*

*Michael Cole:* Mickie James wins the match and is asking the Ref for the Knockouts title belt. The Ref is explaining that she cannot win the championship on a count out. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* Yeah Michael Mickie James doesn't seem to happy about the decision. Bigger problem is Gail Kim, is she to injured to wrestle now? Will she have to give up her Knockouts championship? 
*Michael Cole:*We will have to wait and see what General Manager Steve Corino and the doctors decides on Monday night. Johnathon.

*Lilian Garcia:* This next match is a 3 Way Dance for the P.W.R. Cruiserweight Championship. Introducing first Tulancingo, Hidalgo, Mexico
Super Crazy. 
*Lilian Garcia:* The next wrestler coming to the ring is from Japan. Taka Michinoku. 
*Lilian Garcia:* An the third participant in the 3 Way Dance is from Minneapolis, Minnesota. The 123 Kid.

*Match #2. 3 Way Dance For The P.W.R. Cruiserweight Championship Match. Super Crazy vs Taka Michinoku vs 123 Kid.*

Crazy Drop Kicks 123 Kid out of the ring. Taka Drop Toe Hold on Crazy. Taka Springboard to Knee Drop on Super Crazy. 123 Kid Springboard Cross Body Block on Taka from the ring apron. Cover 1 2 Taka kicks out. 123 Kid picks up Taka Irish Whips him into the corner. Sprinning Heel Kick by Super Crazy on 123 Kid. Crazy picks up Taka and plants the Mexican Facebuster. Cover 1 2 Taka kicks out on two. 123 Kid catches Crazy with a Drop Kick. Covers Taka 1 2 Taka kicks out again. Taka rolls out of the ring. 123 Kid leans through the ropes grabs Taka. Super Crazy from behind rolls up 123 Kid 1 2 3. 123 Kid is eliminated. Taka rolls up Super Crazy 1 2 Super Crazy kicks out. Tie up Side Head Lock by Taka. Taka sends Crazy to the ropes Taka Hurricanrana on Super Crazy. Cover 1 2 Crazy kicks out. Taka to the top rope Crazy catches him. Crazy climbs the ropes. Belly to Back Suplex off the second rope. Crazy sets up Taka. Crazy Bomb on Taka cover 1 2 3.

*Lilian Garcia: The Winner of The Match & New P.W.R. Cruiserweight Champion Super Crazy.*

*Michael Cole:* Super Crazy becomes the first P.W.R. Cruiserweight Champion. What a great deserving wrestler.
*Johnathon Coachman:* Super Crazy got the job done here tonight. But there are a lot of people that will be gunning for that Championship in P.W.R wrestling.

*Lilian Garcia:* This next Match is an Extreme Rules match for the United States Championship.
*Lilian Garcia:* Introducing the challenger, he is from the Bowery Raven. 
*Lilian Garcia:* An from Kingston Jamaica, he is the United States Champion Kofi Kingston.

*Match #3. Extreme Rules Match For The United States Championship. Raven vs Kofi Kingston.*

Raven Irish Whips Kofi into the ropes Drop Toe Hold Kofi onto the middle rope. Raven off the ropes Leg Drop on Kofi. Raven outside the ring and grabs a chair. Raven sets up the chair in between top and middle turn buckles. Raven grabs Kofi Irish Whips Kofi towards the chair. Kofi reverses and Raven hits the chair. Raven rolls outside the ring. Kofi Springboard Plancha to the outside on Raven. Kofi Boom Drop On Raven on the outside. Kofi rolls Raven back in the ring. Cover 1 2 Raven kicks out. Kofi picks up Raven, Drop Kick by Kofi on Raven into the corner. Kofi running in Raven moves and Kofi misses the Double Knee Facebreaker. Raven grabs the chair sets it up in the middle of the ring. 
Kofi Irish Whipped into the ropes. Kofi Front Drop Kicks Raven. Kofi picks up the chair and throws it at Raven's head. Kofi pins hooks the leg 1 2 Raven kicks out. Raven outside the ring Kofi Springboard Crossbody to the outside. Raven moves Kofi hits the floor. Raven grabs a tables from under the ring. Raven slides the table into the ring. Raven sets up the table Kofi on the ring apron. Raven grabs Kofi Suplex him back into the ring. Raven cover 1 2 Kofi gets the right shoulder up. Raven grabs a chair, Raven goes to smash Kofi with the chair. Kofi Drop Kicks the chair in Raven's Face. Kofi grabs Raven sets up the S.O.S. finisher. Raven pushes Kofi off, Kofi off the ropes and hits Trouble In Paradise. Cover 1 2 3.

*Lilian Garcia: Winner And Still United States Champion Kofi Kingston.*

*Michael Cole:* Vintage Kofi hitting the Trouble In Paradise on Raven. Great match between these two Wrestler's. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* Great match is an understatement Michael. These two put on a amazing match. Two very different styles and approaches to wrestling and they went at it.

Lilian Garcia: This next match is a Triple Threat Number One Contenders Match for the Television Championship. 
*Lilian Garcia:* Introducing first Toronto Ontario Canada the Rated R Superstar Edge....
*Lilian Garcia:* The opponent is from Nashville Tennessee Double J Jeff Jarrett.
*Lilian Garcia:* An the finial opponent in this Triple Threat match. He is from the City of Angels, the Fallen Angel Christopher Daniels.

*Match #4. Triple Threat Number One Contenders Television Championship Match. Edge vs Jeff Jarrett vs Christopher Daniels.*

Jarrett and Daniels arguing in the middle of the ring Edge comes up from behind and rolls up Daniels 1 2 Jarrett interrupts the pinning attempt. Jarrett whips Daniels into the corner. Edge from behind hits the Edge O' Matic on Jarrett cover 1 2 Jarrett kicks out. Daniels Springboard Crossbody on Edge, Edge counters with a Drop Kick on Daniels in mid air. Jarrett covers Daniels 1 2 Daniels kicks out on two. Edge goes for the Spear on Jarrett, Jarrett ducks and Edge goes through the ropes to the outside. Daniels backs his feet Jarrett whips in off the ropes Jarrett Power Slams Daniels in the middle of the ring. Edge sneaks back in the ring. Jarrett looking to apply the Figure Four Leg Lock on Daniels. Edge out of nowhere Spears Jarrett as Jarrett was applying the Figure Four on Daniels. Edge covers Jarrett 1 2 Daniels breaks it up. Daniels Drop Kicks Edge out of the ring. Jarrett still down Daniels is going to the top rope. Daniels BME from the top rope Jarrett moves. Daniels misses the Best MoonSault Ever. Edge back in the ring Jarrett back to his feet. Edge hits the Spear on Jarrett again. Cover 1 2 3.

*Lilian Garcia:** Here is Winner And New Number One Contender. The Rated R Superstar Edge.*

*Michael Cole:* Edge wins and is the new number one contender for Rob Van Dam's Television Championship. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* Lucky for RVD he doesn't have to defend his T.V. title here tonight. He has enough to worry about facing CM Punk for the World Heavy Weight Championship later on tonight. 
*Michael Cole:* Very true Johnathon, lets go to Joey Styles backstage.

*Joey Styles:* I am here back stage with a man who will face CM Punk for the P.W.R. World Heavy Weight Championship later tonight. Rob Van Dam. How are you feeling about your match tonight? 
*Rob Van Dam:* I am feeling good Joey. I am the Television Champion and I can walk out of here the World Heavy Champion. I can a sure you that RVD is more than ready.

Night of Champions Continues Below.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

* Lilian Garcia:* The next match is a ladder match for the Tag Team Championships. The first person to climb the ladder and grab the hanging titles will win the match and the championships. 
*Lilian Garcia:* Introducing the challengers of Justin Credible and Lance Storm. accompanied to ring by Dawn Marie. The Impact Players. 
*Lilian Garcia:* An coming to the ring now they the P.W.R. Tag Team Champions Kane and Abyss The Monsters.

*Match #5. Ladder Match For The P.W.R. Tag Team Championships. The Impact Players vs The Monsters.*

The Impact Players are in the ring Abyss circles the ring. Kane grabs a ladder and throws it into the ring hitting both Credible and Storm in the back as they were watching Abyss go after Dawn Marie. Kane and Abyss enter the ring and start stomping on Storm and Credible. Kane grabs Storm and Irish Whips him into the corner Kane grabs the ladder and throws it into Storms face as he is in the corner. Abyss Irish Whips Credible into the ladder and Storm in the corner. Kane grabs the Justin Credible Scoop Slam in the middle of the ring. Abyss Scoop Slams Lance Storm next his partner Credible. Kane now with the ladder and Kane slams the ladder on The Impact Players. Abyss grabbing both Storm and Credible and throws them to the outside. Kane sets up the ladder and begins to climb the ladder. The ladder the gives way Kane falls to the mat. The ladder has broken. Abyss goes to grab another ladder. Abyss retrieves a ladder. Abyss slides the ladder into the ring to his partner Kane. Kane set up the new ladder. Lance Storm back into the ring and Drop Kicks Kane off the ladder. Ladder bounces off the ropes and back into place. Lance starts to climb the ladder Kane grabs Credible throws him off the ladder to the mat. Lance Storm hits Kane with a chair from behind. Abyss running Clothesline on Lance Storm. Credible with the singapore cane and catches Kane and Abyss in the back of the head. Credible outside the ring grabs a table and sets it up outside the ring. Lance Storm punching away on Kane, Abyss picks up Lance Storm from behind and slams him face first into middle of the ring. Justin Credible on the top rope Credible jumps Kane Catches Credible. Credible punching away on Kane's head. Kane stumbling towards the ropes. Kane Power Bombs Credible outside the ring through the table. Abyss gets a bag of from under the ring. Abyss opening the bag in the ring. Abyss dumping thumb tacks in the middle of the ring. Lance Storm from behind with a Drop Kick on Abyss who stumbles into the corner. Kane grabs Storm, Storm gets Choked Slam on the tacks. Kane picks up Storm Irish Whips him into the ropes Abyss Black Hole Slam on Storm again into the thumb tacks. Abyss throws Storm outside the ring on Justin Credible. Kane sets up the ladder and climbs to the top. Kane gets the title belts.

*Lilian Garcia: Here Are Your Winners & Still P.W.R. Tag Team Champions Kane Abyss The Monsters.*

*Michael Cole:* What a match The Impact Players are still on the floor being attended to by the medical staff. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* That is why they call them the Monsters. Kane and Abyss are relentless and destroy anything and anyone in their way. Can anyone stop these two? 
*Michael Cole:* The Monsters reign in Blood and Destruction.

*Lilian Garcia:* The next match is for the Intercontinental Championship. 
*Lilian Garcia:* Introducing first he is from Victoria Texas Stone Cold Steve Austin. 
*Lilian Garcia:* Introducing from San Luis Potosí, Mexico. Weighing 239lbs, he is the Intercontinental Champion. Alberto Del Rio.

*Match #6. Intercontinental Championship Match. Stone Cold Steve Austin vs Alberto Del Rio.*

Del Rio and Austin circling each other, Tie in the center of the ring Del Rio Side Head Lock on Austin. Austin sends Del Rio into the ropes. Del Rio off the ropes and Steve Austin catches him with a Double Leg Take Down. Austin Punching away on top of Del Rio. Austin up and Drops the Elbow. Austin grabs Del Rio, Austin Punching away and now a Kick to the gut. Austin DDT on Del Rio. Cover 1 2 Del Rio kicks out. Austin off the ropes and Drops the Knee. Austin waiting til Del Rio gets up. Del Rio back his feet Austin off the ropes. Del Rio hits a Front Facing Drop Kick on Austin. Del Rio picks up Austin Irish Whips him into the corner. Del Rio runs in a his met with a Boot to the face by Austin. Del Rio tries for a Clothesline Austin ducks. An Del Rio off the ropes and Austin hits a Knee to the mid section. Austin cover 1 2 Del Rio kicks out. Someone is coming down to the ring. Mankind is coming to the ring. Mankind in the ring with a chair and tries to hit Austin with the chair. Austin moves and hits the Stunner on Mankind and throws Mankind to the outside. Del Rio goes for the Enzuigiri Austin ducks the kick by Del Rio. Austin goes for a Clothesline Del Rio grabs Austin arm and locks Austin in the Cross Armbreaker. Austin struggling trying to get to the ropes. Del Rio really wrenching it the Ref asking Austin if he wants to give it up. Austin inching and inching towards the ropes. Austin makes it to the ropes. Ref gets Del Rio to release the hold. Del Rio and the Ref arguing Mankind sneaks back in the ring. Mankind with the chair Austin ducks the chair again. Chair bounces off the ropes and hits Mankind in the face. Austin grabs Mankind DDT on the chair. rolls Mankind outside to the floor. Del Rio goes for a Clothesline Austin ducks Mankind goes to Austin with the chair and kits Del Rio in the face. Austin hits the Stunner on Del Rio. 1 2 3.

*Lilian Garcia: Your Winner & New P.W.R. Intercontinental Champion Stone Cold Steve Austin.*

*Steve Austin:* Del Rio son, you fought hard and gave me a run for my money. But remember one thing. I'm Steve Austin and I just whopped your ***. An as for Mankind you son of a *****. I deal with you tomorrow night. But for now I am going to take my I.C. Championship and drink some beer.

*Michael Cole:* Steve Austin wins the Intercontinental Championship and it wasn't easy. An what Mankind was doing down here trying to attack Steve Austin is beyond me. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* Great match between Del Rio and Steve Austin. Well Michael I guess we will have to wait til tomorrow to find out what the new I.C. Champion is going to with Mankind. 
*Michael Coleman:* Tomorrow night is going to be explosive on P.W.R. Monday Night. But right now it is time for our main event Johnathon.

Night of Champions Continues Below.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Lilian Garcia:* Ladies and gentlemen this is your main event match and is set for one fall. An is for the World Heavy Weight Championship. 
*Lilian Garcia:* Introducing the challenger he is from Battle Creek Michigan and weighing 235lbs. The F'N Show Rob Van Dam. 
*Lilian Garcia:* An introducing now he is from Chicago Illinois weighing 218lbs and is the P.W.R. World Heavy Champion CM Punk.

*Match #7. Main Event World Championship Match. Rob Van Dam vs CM Punk.*

CM Punk hands the Ref the P.W.R. Championship Belt. Ref holds the Championship above his head as RVD and CM Punk stare at each other. Ref hands the title off and calls for the bell. CM Punk Punching away on RVD to start off. Punk Punching and Kicking on RVD. Backing RVD into the corner Ref backs Punk out of the corner. Punk going back on the attack meets a Boot by Van Dam. RVD Punching away now. RVD off the ropes Spinning Heel Kick on Punk. RVD Standing Drop Kick on Punk. Punk rolls to the outside. Punk standing outside the ring gathering his thoughts. Van Dam off the ropes Springboard Plancha on Punk. RVD picks up Punk and Punching away Scoops up Punk and lays him gut first on the railing. RVD back to the ring apron. RVD Spinning Guillotine Leg Drop on Punk. Punk rolled back into the ring cover by Van Dam 1 2 Punk kicks out. RVD off the ropes Rolling Thunder Punk moves. Punk back his feet takes RVD and Scoop Slams him in the middle of the ring. Punk Leg Drop on Van Dam. Cover 1 2 Rob Van Dam kicks out. Punk picks up Van Dam Irish Whip into the ropes. Punk Springboard's off the ropes Crossbody on Van Dam. Van Dam rolls through it and hooks the leg 1 2 Punk kicks out. Punk kick to the mid section of Van Dam. Punk Belly To Back Suplex with a Bridge pinning attempt 1 2 RVD kicks out. Punk signaling that it is time for the G.T.S. Van Dam back to his feet barely stumbling around. Punk Scoops him up and RVD fights out of it. Punk goes for a Kick Van Dam catches his foot and RVD Step Over Spinning Wheel Kick finds the mark. Van Dam leaps to the top rope Split Legged Moonsault cover 1 2 Punk gets the right shoulder up. Van Dam picks up Punk Irish Whips him to the corner. Van Dam running in Monkey Flip but Punk catches him and plants RVD with a Power Bomb. Punk off the ropes jumps Van Dam Springboard Moonsault Van Dam gets the Knees up. Van Dam back his feet Scoop Slam on Punk. Van Dam Standing Moonsault. Van Dam leaps to the top rope Rob Van Dam off the top Five Star Frog Splash Punk moves. Paul Heyman is at ring side distracting the Ref. Edge slides Punk a chair. Van Dam pulling himself up to his feet with the aid of the ropes. Heyman and Edge continuing to distract the Ref Punk goes for the chair shot. Van Dam hits the Van Daminator on Punk Van Dam Diving Crossbody outside the ring on Heyman and Edge. Van Dam back to the ring apron and leaps to the top rope. Five Star Frog Splash Van Dam hooks the leg 1 2 3.

*Lilian Garcia: Here Is Your Winner And The New P.W.R. World Heavy Weight Champion. ROB VAN DAM.*

*Michael Cole:* Rob Van Dam Wins! He pins CM Punk and wins the Championship in a very exciting and physical match. Rob Van Dam walks out Night of Champions with two Championships. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* Very physical match Michael, RVD earned this Championship. An even with the interference with Paul Heyman and Edge. Rob Van Dam was able to over come the adversity and pull off the win. 
*Michael Cole:* This has a been a very historic night new champions crowned and more questions to be answered. Will they be answered tomorrow night? Joins us Live from the P.W.R. Arena tomorrow night. Until then good night everyone.

*Dark Match: Chris Jericho def's Amish Roadkill in 5:10 with Liontamer Finisher.*

End of Night of Champions.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Pro Wrestling Revolution Monday Night Wrestling. Live From The P.W.R. Arena In Wheeling West Virginia.* 
July 8th.

*Michael Cole:* Welcome to Pro Wrestling Revolution Monday Night. We are 24 hours removed from amazing night last night at Night of Champions. An in case you missed it we have new World Heavy Weight Champion in Rob Van Dam. There is a new Intercontinental Champion. An Knockouts Champion Gail Kim was injured last night during her match with Mickie James. Mickie won the match via count out but did not win the Championship. General Manager Steve Corino will address this tonight. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* Michael it was a great night last night. Tonight on the show we also have Television Champion and new World Heavy Weight Champion Rob Van Dam in action against new number one contender for the T.V. Title Edge. We also have a couple of Extreme Rules matches. 
*Michael Cole:* We have all that and more, but first we have our opening contest. Lets go to ring announcer Lilian Garcia.

*Lilian Garcia:* This match is a 3 Way Dance, the winner of the match gets to call out Cruiserweight Champion Super Crazy at any time for a Title match. 
*Lilian Garcia:* Introducing first he is from the Deep Blue Sea weighing in at 205lbs. Shark Boy. 
*Lilian Garcia:* The next opponent in the match is Japan weighing 210lbs Yoshihiro Tajiri. 
*Lilian Garcia:* An the finial opponent is from the Motor City weighing 205lbs Chris Sabin.

*Match #1. 3 Way Dance Winner Can Call Out Super Crazy For A Title Shot Any Time He Wants. Shark Boy vs Tajiri vs Chris Sabin.*

Shark Boy giving the shark signal to Sabin and Tajiri. Tajiri attacks Sabin Punching away. Sabin Irish Whipped into the ropes Drop Kick by Tajiri. Tajiri Kicking away on Sabin. Sabin rolls out of the ring. Tajiri off the ropes Shark Boy down on all fours. Tajiri uses Shark Boy as a step to the ropes. Off the top ropes Diving Crossbody on Sabin. Tajiri back to his feet picks up Sabin and rolls him back into the ring. Shark Boy covers Sabin 1 2 Sabin kicks out at two. Tajiri Springboard Hurricanrana on Shark Boy from the apron Shark Boy rolls to the outside. Sabin from behind Rolls Up Tajiri 1 2 Tajiri kicks out. Tajiri Buzzsaw Kick on Sabin cover 1 2 3. Chris Sabin has been eliminated. Tajiri motioning for Shark Boy to get back into the ring. Shark Boy back into the ring. Tie up in the middle of the ring Waste Lock on Shark Boy. Shark Boy Elbowing Tajiri. Tajiri pushes Shark Boy to the ropes. Tajiri Drop Kicks Shark Boy in the back to the outside. Shark Boy on the outside on the ground. Tajiri Springboard Plancha to the outside Shark Boy moves. Tajiri hits the floor. Shark Boy back his feet picks up Tajiri rolls him back into the ring. Cover 1 2 Tajiri get his shoulder up. Shark Boy Stomping on Tajiri. Shark Boy picks up Tajiri Irish Whips him into the ropes. Clothesline by Shark Boy Tajiri ducks Shark Boy Turns around Tajiri Green Mist Green Mist Tajiri spits the Green Mist in Shark Boy's face. Tajiri circling Shark Boy who is on knees. Tajiri signaling it's time for the Buzzsaw Kick. Tajiri Buzzsaw Kick Shark Boy moves. Shark Boy back to his feet. Tajir misses the Roundhouse Kick. Shark Boy Kicks Tajiri in the gut. Chummer Shark Boy hits the Chummer cover 1 2 3.

*Lilian Garcia: Here Is Your Winner Shark Boy.*

*Michael Cole:* Shark Boy gets an upset win over Chris Sabin and Tajiri. He can now call out Super Crazy and Super Crazy must give him a Title shot right then and there. Very good opening match by these three wrestler's. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* Shark Boy who would of thought Shark Boy would now be first in line for the Cruiserweight Championship.

*Joey Styles:* Ladies and gentlemen at this time please welcome the T.V. Champion and new World Heavy Weight Champion. The Whole F'N Show Rob Van Dam. 
*Rob Van Dam:* Thank you Joey it is great to be and the new P.W.R. World Champion. 
*Joey Styles:* 24 hours after you win the World Championship you are defending your T.V. Title here tonight. How are you feeling about that? 
*Rob Van Dam:* Well Joey unlike some people in this company I am a fighting champion. I will fight anyone anywhere. I am more then ready. 
*Paul Heyman:* Well well well... Rob Van Dam. The Whole F'N Show. You say that you are going to be a fighting Champion. An we all know you defend your T.V. Title every week. An we all know you will be facing my new client The Rated R Superstar Edge tonight. How about you defend that World Championship here tonight against CM Punk? 
*Rob Van Dam:* So you call the shots for Punk now? Ok you got it. But I get to pick the...
*CM Punk:* Whoa whoa whoa........ hold it. Paul I don't need you making matches for me without discussing it with me first. Second, I am not prepared to wrestle here tonight. So R.V.D. you do not need to worry about defending the World Championship. The talking head over here knows not what he speaks of. What I would like to discuss is with Mr. Heyman and Edge. So if Edge could come out and join us that would be wonderful. 
*Joey Styles:* Rob is leaving and here comes Edge making his way down to the ring. 
*CM Punk:* Thank you Edge for gracing us with your presents. Now about last night at Night of Champions. Paul Heyman and you Edge came down to ring side and decided to interfere in my match against Rob Van Dam. By the way thanks but no thanks. Like I have already said I do not need you Paul or you Edge helping me out. 
*Paul Heyman:* But Punk you were losing...
*CM Punk: *I was losing? Losing.... I only lost because of you two clowns coming down to ring side. I didn't ask you to come down nor did I want you two clowns to come down to ring side. Paul do you want to continue managing me?
Paul Heyman: Yes. 
*CM Punk:* Then I suggest you stay out of my matches and you keep your so called new client away from me as well. 
Joey Styles: Punk is now leaving the ring and walking back to the backstage area. Paul is leaving and chasing after Punk.

*Lilian Garcia:* This next match is set for one fall and is for the Television Championship. 
*Lilian Garcia:* Introducing first he is standing to my left. He is from Toronto Canada weighing 241lbs Edge. 
*Lilian Garcia:*Coming to the ring now he from Battle Creek Michigan and is the Television Champion The F'N Show Rob Van Dam.

*Match #2. Television Championship Match. Edge vs Rob Van Dam.*

Edge rushes Van Dam, Van Dam with a Drop Toe Hold. Van Dam Leg Drop on Edge's head. Edge rolls over on his back Van Dam Springboard Moonsault into cover 1 2.. Edge kicks out. Van Dam Scoop and a Slam. Van Dam off the ropes Rolling Thunder Edge moves. Edge grabs Van Dam Belly to Back Suplex. Edge picks up Van Dam, Sit Out Power Bomb on RVD. Cover 1 2 Van Dam kicks out. Edge climbs to the top rope. Diving Crossbody Van Dam Moves. Van Dam covers Edge 1 2 Edge gets the left shoulder up. Van Dam back his feet. Van Dam drags Edge to the corner. Van Dam Split Legged Moonsault from the top rope. Van Dam drags Edge to the center of the ring. Van Dam off the ropes jumps to the middle rope and out of nowhere CM Punk smashes RVD in the head with the chair. Ref calling for the bell. CM Punk smiling and telling Edge that he was only trying to help. Punk now walking backstage.

*Lilian Garcia: Here Is Your Winner & Still Television Champion Via A Disqualification. Rob Van Dam.*

*Michael Cole:* CM Punk out of nowhere nails Edge with a chair costing him a chance to win the T.V. Title. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* Paul Heyman is going to have to do some explaining to Edge after what just happened.

July 8th show continues below.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Lilian Garcia: Please welcome General Manager Steve Corino.*

*G.M. Steve Corino:* Last night at Night of Champions Gail Kim was injured and could not finish the match. I have spoken to Gail Kim and her doctors. She will be out for the next 3 to 4 months. She has been placed on the inactive list. What does all this mean? It means effective immediately the Knockouts Championship has been vacated. There will be a tournament to crown a new P.W.R. Knockouts Champion. The Championship match will be held at Warfare on August 4th. 
*Mickie James:* A tournament? What? I won the match, I should be Champion. I shouldn't have to fight my way through a tournament. 
*G.M. Steve Corino:* Well Mickie, you make a good point but as you know. You can not win the Title on a count out. But I will tell you what I will do. You get a first round. You automatically advance to the 2nd round. How does that sound? 
*Mickie James:* First round bye, Mickie likes, Mickie really really likes. 
*G.M. Steve Corino:* Good. The tournament will start with 3 Triple Threat matches. The second round with be a normal one on one match. The finial Championship match will take place at Warfare 1. I would also like to announce some new recent signings to P.W.R. The first announcement is a Tag Team. A Tag Team that has held many Titles. The team of Brian Kendrick and Paul London. The next signings are knockouts. An they will be in the tournament for the Knockouts Title. An they are Brittany Force and Taylor Wilde. We are also proud to announce the signing of the Big Show, Joesph Hennig, Psicosis and Seth Rollins.

*Michael Cole:* The Big Show, Joesph Hennig, Psicosis, Seth Rollins, Brian Kendrick, Paul London, Brittany Force and Taylor Wilde all coming to P.W.R. Coachman P.W.R. just keeps growing. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* It sure does Michael. Lots of big names coming. An I look for great things from all these wrestler's

*Lilian Garcia:* This next match is a Tag Team match and is set for one fall. Introducing first the team of Bubba Ray and Devon. The Dudley Boys. 
*Lilian Garcia:* An their opponents, Introducing first from Chicago Illinois D'Lo Brown... An his partner from Tampa Florida, Jay Lethal.

*Match #3. Tag Team Match. Dudley Boys vs D'Lo Brown & Jay Lethal.*

Brown and Bubba Ray start out, Tie up in the center of the ring. Brown Irish Whips Bubba Ray into the ropes. Clothesline on Bubba Ray. Brown picks up Bubba Ray Scoop Slam. Tag made Jay Lethal comes in. Lethal Leg Drop on Bubba Ray. Cover 1 2 Bubba Ray kicks out. Bubba Ray back to his feet. Lethal Irish Whips Bubba Ray into the corner. Leg Lariat on Bubba Ray. Tag made D'Lo Brown comes in. Brown Punching away on Bubba Ray. Lethal holding Bubba Ray in the corner as D'Lo Punches and Kicks Bubba Ray. Devon grabs a chair and comes the ring. D'Lo and Lethal exit the ring. Bubba Ray back his feet now standing in front of Devon motioning for D'Lo Brown and Jay Lethal come back into the ring. Devon spins Bubba Ray around and nails him with chair. Bubba Ray is out. Ref is calling for the bell. D'Lo Brown and Jay Lethal back in the ring now and they are shaking hands with Devon.

*LIlian Garcia: The Ref Has Ruled This Match A No Contest.*

*Michael Cole:* What the hell just happened here? Devon just flat laid out his partner Bubba Ray. An now Devon D'Lo and Jay Lethal are celebrating in the ring. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* I don't know what these men are celebrating. Seems to me this whole thing was a setup from the beginning. 
*Michael Cole:* You're right Johnathon this was a setup and now the question is will we get an explanation of why this attack happened?

*Lilian Garcia:* This next match is set for one fall and is an Extreme Rules Match. Coming to the ring now he is from Orangeburg South Carolina weighing 248lbs. Shelton Benjamin.... 
*Lilian Garcia:* His opponent is from Dudleyville, weighing in 150lbs. Spike Dudley.

*Match #4. Extreme Rules Match. Shelton Benjamin vs Spike Dudley.*

Shelton Benjamin Spike Dudley Tie up Benjamin pushes Spike down to the mat. Spike back his feet Benjamin shoots in Spike Drop Kick right in the face of Shelton Benjamin. Spike outside the ring grabs a chair. Spike slides back into the ring. Spike is met by Benjamin. Benjamin Stomping away on Spike. Benjamin off the ropes Baseball Slide Spike Dudley hits the concrete. Shelton Benjamin to the top rope. Benjamin Diving Crossbody off the top rope to the outside. Spike moves. Benjamin hits the concrete hard. Spike grabs the chair. An Shelton Benjamin gets nailed be chair. Shelton Benjamin rolled back in the ring. Cover 1 2 Shelton Benjamin kicks out. Spike outside the ring looking under the ring. Spike pulls out a Table. D'Lo Brown and Devon attack Spike Dudley. D'Lo Brown picks up Spike and Irish Whips him into the guard rail. Devon setups the table. D'Lo picks up Spike. He is going to Power Bomb him through the table. Bubba Ray is running down and hits Devon with a Singapore cane. Spike fights out of the Power Bomb. Bubba Ray hits D'Lo Brown with the Singapore cane. Spike rolls back into the ring with Shelton Benjamin. Shelton Benjamin lays out Spike with a Clothesline. Jay Lethal enters the ring. Sling Shot Crossbody on Bubba Ray on the outside of the ring. Bubby Ray moves and Jay Lethal hits the concrete. Bubba Ray rolls into the ring and chases out Shelton Benjamin. It's the B.W.O. The Blue World Order Stevie Richards Blue Meanie Nova and Al Snow all hit the ring. Devon, D'Lo, Jay Lethal and Shelton Benjamin all backing up towards the entrance.

*Michael Cole:*Why in the world are Devon, D'Lo, and Jay Lethal attacking Spike? It seems that Shelton Benjamin has join the them as well. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* Something is up Michael and once again we are left with more questions than answers.

*Steve Austin:* Listen up cause I'm only this once. Last night I was attacked during my match with Del Sole or how ever you his damn name. By a disfigured mask wearing mental patient. Named Mankind. Mankind I don't what the hell your problem is. But you want a fight. Son you are going to get a fight. Cause Steve Austin is going to whoop your *** right here next week.

*Micheal Cole:* I believe Steve Austin has just challenged Mankind to match. In a way only Steve Austin can. 
*Johnathon Coachman:*I agree with one thing. He is a mask wearing mental patient.

*Lilian Garcia:* This next match is set for one fall and is an Extreme Rules Main Event. Introducing first from Bombay India weighing in at 220lbs. He is Sabu...
*Lilian Garcia:* His opponent from Detroit Michigan weighing 270lbs. The Man Beast Rhino....

*Match #5. Main Event Extreme Rules Match. Sabu vs Rhino.*

Sabu Shoots in trying to grab the leg of Rhino. Rhino with a big Forearm blast to the back of the head of Sabu. Rhino Irish Whips Sabu into ropes. Backbody Drop on Sabu. Rhino rolls outside the ring and grabs a chair. Rhino back in the ring. Sabu Drop Kicks the chair in Rhinos face. Sabu grabs the chair sets it up. Sabu off the ropes jumps off the chair and hits Rhino with a Heel Kick to the face. Rhino to the outside. Sabu now Slingshot Crossbody to the outside and Rhino hits the concrete. Sabu pulls a tables from under the ring. Slides in the ring Sabu back in the ring Sets up the table in the corner. Rhino back to his feet crawling back in the ring and his met by Sabu. Sabu Stomping on the head of the Man Beast Rhino. Sabu grabs the chair and places it in the middle of the ring. Sabu off the ropes off the chair. Sabu gets caught by Rhino. Rhino plants Sabu with a Power Bomb. Cover 1 2 Sabu gets his right shoulder up. Rhino picks up Sabu Irish Whips him into the corner. Running Clothesline drills Sabu. Rhino Irish Whips Sabu towards the table Sabu stops almost hits the Ref. Rhino charges Sabu pushes the Ref out of the way. Sabu gets Gored through the table. Rhino pulls Sabu to the center of the ring. Cover 1 2 3.

*Lilian Garcia:** Here Is You Winner Rhino...*

*Michael Cole:* The Man Beast wins with a gore through the table on Sabu. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* I don't see this being the last match between these two. 
*Michael Cole:* Ladies and gentlemen we are out of time. Join us here next Monday to see if we find out what has happened with Devon, D'Lo Brown, Jay Lethal Shelton Benjamin and Bubba Ray Spike and the B.W.O. We will see you next week here on P.W.R. Monday Night Wrestling. Good night everyone.

*Dark Match: Taeler Hendrix def's Nikkie Bella @ 4:15 with the Kiss Goodnight finisher. 
Dark Match: B.W.O. Blue Meanie & Nova def's Team Canada @ 5:45 with the Meaniesault finisher. 
Dark Match: Sandman def's Jeff Jarrett @ 5:55 with a Cane shot to the head pin fall. *

End of show.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Breaking News:*

*Joey Styles:* Breaking news Kidd Kash and Taka Michinoku have been released from their contracts by P.W.R. management. Pro Wrestling Revolution would like to wish both wrestler's the best in all future endeavors.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Coming Soon To P.W.R.*


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*P.W.R. House Show Results 7/11/13. *

* Knockouts Singles Match:* Brittany Force def's Brie Bella @ 4:59 with a Spear finisher.

*Singles Match:* Jeff Hardy def's Shelton Benjamin @ 5:45 with Twist of Fate finisher.

*Tag Team Match:* Mexicools def's Fly Boys @ 6:00 with Crazy Bomb finisher.

*Hardcore Match:* Big Show def's Sandman @ 5:00 with Cobra Clutch Backbreak finisher.

*Non Title Match Main Event:*Rob Van Dam def's CM Punk @ 5:55 with Five Star Frog Splash finisher.

* P.W.R. House Show Results 7/12/13*.

*Knockouts Tag Team Match:* Lita Dumas & Taeler Hendrix def's Bella Twins @ 5:55 with Reverse of Fate finisher.

*Singles Match:* Amish Roadkill def's Mikey Whipwreck @ 5:59 with Barn Burner finisher.

* Ladder Match:* Raven def's Devon @ 6:25 with Raven Effect DDT finisher.

*Hardcore Match:* Matt Hardy def's Jeff Jarrett @ 5:30 with Twist of Fate on a chair finisher.

*Non Title Match:* Rob Van Dam def's Edge @ 6:55 with Five Star Frog Splash finisher.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

* Pro Wrestling Revolution Monday Night Wrestling Live From The P.W.R. Arena In Wheeling West Virginia. * July 15th.

*Michael Cole:* Hello everyone, welcome to P.W.R. Monday Night Wrestling. We are so happy that you are here. We have a fantastic show for you tonight. General Manager Steve Corino has said earlier this week that World Champion and Television Champion Rob Van Dam will defend his Television Title here tonight. An while that may not be news, who he will defend it against is. An that man is CM Punk. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* That is right Michael, CM Punk gets shot at Rob Van Dam's T.V. Title. Not sure it's the one he wants but he will take it.

*Lilian Garcia:* Please welcome to the ring Devon Dudley, D'Lo Brown, Jay Lethal and Shelton Benjamin.

*Devon Dudley:* I am sure some are wondering what last week was about. My brothers and I are not taking this anymore. For years I have carried Bubba Ray. An I am tired of caring that fat sack of crap So I am here to tell you ingrates that D'Lo Brown Jay Lethal Shelton Benjamin and I are starting the New Black Power. An we are here to take control of P.W.R. No more will be looked over and passed be. No more will the powers at be hold us down. We are coming after every Championship in P.W.R.

*Michael Cole:* WOW! Devon Dudley with the announcement that he has formed what he is calling the New Black Power. An that they are coming for every Championship. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* What does he mean being held down by the power's at be? Nobody is holding anyone back in P.W.R.

*Lilian Garcia:* This next match is a Tag Team match and is set for one fall. Introducing from Orlando Florida with a combined weight of 365lbs. Brian Kendrick & Paul London The Fly Boys. 
*Lilian Garcia:* The next is being lead to the ring by Sinister Minster. With a combined weight of 397lbs. Mikey Whipwreck & Yoshihro Tajiri. The Unholy Alliance.

*Match #1. Tag Team Match The Fly Boys vs The Unholy Alliance.*

Paul London and Tajiri starting out. Tajiri Irish Whips London into the ropes Tajiri Kick to the gut. Leg Sweep by Tajiri. Leg Drop on Paul London. Tajiri makes the tag to Mikey Whipwreck. Mikey off the ropes Elbow Drop on London. Mikey picks up London An DDT's London. Cover 1 2 Paul London gets the right shoulder up. Mikey Punching away on London. Tag made Tajiri comes in Tajiri off the ropes Drops kicks London in the face. Cover 1 2 London kicks out on two. Tajiri grabs London and sends into the ropes. London hangs on Tajiri charges London. London Back Body Drops Tajiri over the top rope out of desperation. Paul London makes the tag to Brian Kendrick. Kendrick comes in Tajiri on the ring apron. Kendrick off the ropes Mikey Whipwreck Kicks Kendrick in the back Tajiri Springboard Crossbody Block on Kendrick cover 1 2 Brian Kendrick kicks out. Tag made Mikey Whipwreck now in the ring. Tajiri and Whipwreck double teaming Kendrick. Irish Whip Kendrick off the ropes Double Drop Kick from the Unholy Alliance. London comes in, London is hit with the Green Mist from Tajiri. Mikey pins Kendrick pulling the tights 1 2 3.

*Lilian Garcia: Here Is Your Winners The Unholy Alliance.*

*Michael Cole:* The Unholy Alliance not giving the Fly Boys a very good welcome to P.W.R. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* No they didn't Michael. Let's go to Joey Styles backstage.

*Joey Styles:* Joey Styles here with the Man Beast Rhino. 
*Rhino:*Did you see what I did? Did you what I did to Sabu last week? I Gored him through the table. 
*Joey Styles:* Yes we all saw it. 
*Rhino:* Have you seen or heard from Sabu since I Gored him through the table? 
*Joey Styles:* No, nobody has seen or heard from Sabu. 
*Rhino:* That's cause I finished him. I finished him Joey. Do you hear me? Sabu Is done. Gore Gore Gore....

*Lilian Garcia:* The following match is set for one fall and is for the United States Championship. Introducing first from Gainsville Georgia weighing 215lbs.... The Phenomenal A.J. Styles. 
*Lilian Garcia:* An introducing next he is the P.W.R. United State Champion from Kingston Jamaica weighing 212lbs Kofi Kingston.

*Match #2. United States Championship Match. A.J. Styles vs Kofi Kingston.*

Tie Up in the middle of the ring, now a Top Wrist Lock applied to Kofi by Styles. Kofi now bending backwards. Kofi back up a vertical base. An a Wrist Lock Take Down to an Armbar by Kofi. Styles face down on the mat Kofi lets go of the Armbar and quick Leg Drop on Styles. Cover 1, only a one count for Kofi. Collar and Elbow Tie Up again Kofi sent into the ropes. Spinning Wheel Kick by Styles finds the mark. Styles Running Diving Forearm into Kofi. Kofi knock through the ropes to the floor. Kofi back his feet trying to get back in the ring. Raven out of nowhere with the a chair. Raven gives Kofi a Chair Shot the head. Ref is calling for the bell. A.J. Styles Slingshot Plancha to the outside on Raven. Styles grabs Raven and is Punching away. Referees now coming ring side to separate Raven and Styles and attending to Kofi Kingston.

*Lilian Garcia: The Winner of The Match Via A Disqualification The United States Champion Kofi Kingston. *

*Michael Cole:* Raven again interferes with Kofi Kingston. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* An what a brutal chair shot to the head Kofi Kingston took from Raven. 
*Michael Cole:* This feud this anger Raven has over losing the U.S. Title to Kofi Kingston is not going away.

*Lilian Garcia:* The following contest is set for one fall. Introducing first from Tampa Florida weighing 215lbs Jay Lethal...
*Lilian Garcia:* An his opponent from Philadelphia, Pennsylvania weighing in at 215lbs Stevie Richards.

*Match #3. One Fall Match. Jay Lethal vs Stevie Richards.*

Stevie Richards Charging Clothesline Jay Lethal ducks. Lethal now signaling that is smarter then that. Lethal now turns around. Stevie Richards hits the Stevie Kick. Cover 1 2 3.

*Lilian Garcia: Here Is Your Winner Stevie Richards.*

*Michael Cole:* That might be a new record? 
*Johnathon Coachman:* Stevie Richards just kicked Jay Lethal's head off. What a Super Kick.
*Michael Cole:* You know Johnathon you got to wonder what the other members of N.B.P. think of this? 
*Johnathon Coachman:* I don't know Michael, but if I were Stevie I would watch my back.

*Lilian Garcia:* This next match is set for one fall. Introducing first from the Boiler Room weighing 287lbs. This is Mankind....
*Lilian Garcia:* An his opponent from Victoria Texas is the Intercontinental Champion. Stone Cold Steve Austin.

*Match #4. One Fall Match. Mankind vs Stone Cold Steve Austin.*

Mankind from behind attacks Steve Austin Forearm blast to the back of the head. Austin on the mat Mankind Stomping away on Austin. Mankind drops an Elbow on Austin's head. Mankind outside ring and is now throwing chairs inside ring one after another. Ref yelling at Mankind to stop and to get back in the ring. Mankind back in the ring. Austin now back his feet Mankind Running Clothesline Austin and Mankind over the top rope to the outside. Ref has begun counting. Mankind and Austin back their feet. Austin crawling back into the ring Mankind stops him and pulls him back out. Austin Punching away. Austin rolls back in the ring. Mankind back in the ring also. Austin now Stomping on the head of Mankind. Austin off the ropes Mankind grabs a chair and throws it right in Austin face. Ref calls for the bell. Mankind standing over Steve Austin screaming that this is the beginning and it's not over.

*Lilian Garcia: Here Is Your Winner Via Disqualification Stone Cold Steve Austin.*

*Michael Cole:* What a bizarre turn of events. I don't understand what Mankind was trying to prove here. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* Well like Austin has said before he is a mental patient. Who knows why he does any of the things he does.

*Joey Styles:* We are backstage where Devon has just met with General Manager Steve Corino. Devon what where talking about? 
*Devon:* I was just telling G.M. Corino I want to make a match next week. Jay Lethal and Shelton Benjamin vs Blue Meanie and Nova. 
*Joey Styles:* Is that match happening? 
*Devon:* Yes, an it is no disqualification.

July 15th Show Continues Below.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

* Lilian Garcia:* This next match is your main event set for one fall and it is for the P.W.R. Television Championship. Introducing first from Chicago Illinois weighing 218lbs CM Punk... 
*Lilian Garcia:* An introducing next from Battle Creek Michigan weighing 235lbs he is the P.W.R. World Champion & T.V. Champion Rob Van Dam.

*Match #5. Main Event Television Championship Match. CM Punk vs Rob Van Dam.*

Rob Van Dam shoots in Punk dodges. Punk Kick to the mid section. Punk Knee to the face of Van Dam. Punk on the apron Slingshot Senton on Van Dam. Cover 1 2 Van Dam kicks out. Punk off the ropes Leg Drop Van Dam moves. Van Dam Springboard Back Kick on Punk. Van Dam off the ropes Punk Back Body Drop Van Dam. Van Dam lands on the apron on his feet. Punk doesn't realize it. Springboard Drop Kick by Van Dam to the back of Punk. Van Dam rolls over Punk. Van Dam off the ropes Rolling Thunder on Punk. Cover 1 2 Punk kicks out and throws Van Dam to outside. Van Dam lands on the concrete. Van Dam getting up back to his feet. Edge jumps the guard rail. Edge gets in the ring and Spears CM Punk. Ref calling for the bell. Rob Van Dam looking confused at ring side.

*Lilian Garcia: Here Is Your Winner Via Disqualification CM Punk.*

*Michael Cole:* CM Punk wins but does not win the title. Remember you can not win the title on a D.Q. in P.W.R. Pin fall or submission. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* This has been a night disqualifications Michael. But more importantly Edge has cost CM Punk another title shot against Rob Van Dam. 
*Michael Cole:* Absolutely right Johnathon. What will this mean for next week? What will this mean for Warfare in three weeks? We will find out next week right here on P.W.R. Monday Night Wrestling. Good night everyone.

*Dark Match: Taylor Wilde def's Brie Bella @ 4:30 with the Wilde Ride finisher.
Dark Match: Amish Roadkill def's Al Snow @ 5:00 with the Barn Burner Finisher. 
Dark Match: Big Show def's Joesph Hennig @ 4:35 with the Choke Slam finisher.*

End of July 15th Show.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*On the next Pro Wrestling Revolution Monday Night Wrestling.*

* = Knockouts Tournament Begins.

= World Champion & T.V. Champion Rob Van Dam will face Randy Orton The T.V. Title.

= An Edge will face CM Punk in a Number One Contenders Match For The P.W.R. World Championship. *

*Join us Monday night July 22nd for all the action and more.*


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Joey Styles:* Pro Wrestling Revolution is proud announce that it has signed a bunch of new talent.

*Male.* 
Danial Bryan 
Chase Stevens 
Prince Nana
Sheik Abdul Bashir
Coach Scott D'Amore

*Female.*
Aksana
Mschif
Cherry Bomb
Hardcore Heather Owens
Schoolgirl Jessie McKay


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Pro Wrestling Revolution House Show Results. Frankfort Kentucky Frankfort Convention Center. 7/18/13*

*Knockouts Singles Match:* Lita Dumas def's Dawn Marie @ 4:45 with Reverse of Fate finisher.

*Tag Team Match:* The Monsters def's The Mexicools @ 6:50 with a Black Hole Slam finisher by Abyss on Super Crazy

*Eight Man Battle Royal Match:* Chris Sabin def's @ 10:00 Spike Dudley, Petey Williams, Tajiri, Little Guido, Christopher Daniels, Chase Stevens, Seth Rollins.

*Hardcore Match:* Sandman def's Amish Roadkill @ 5:30 with a White Russian Leg Sweep on a Ladder.

*Main Event Singles Match:* Edge def's CM Punk @ 5:25 with a Spear finisher.

*Pro Wrestling Revolution House Show Results. Charleston W.V. Appalachian Power Park 7/19/13*

*Knockouts Singles Match:* Brittany Force def's Nikkie Bella @ 4:35 with roll up pin fall.

*Tag Team Match:* Hardy Boys def's Fly Boys @ 5:00 with Jeff Hardy Twist of Fate finisher on Paul London.

* Singles Cage Match:* A.J Styles vs Joesph Hennig @ 5:35 by escaping the cage.

*Hardcore Match:* Sandman def's Raven @ 5:00 with care shot to the face pin fall.

* United States Title Match:* Kofi Kingston def's Prince Nana @ 6:00 with S.O.S finisher


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Joey Styles:* P.W.R. would like to announce the releases of 123 Kid and Evan Bourne. P.W.R. would like to wish both wrestler's the best in all future endeavors.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Pro Wrestling Revolution Monday Night Wrestling Live
From Rochester N.Y. At The Blue Cross Arena.​*
July 22nd.

*Michael Cole:* Welcome to P.W.R. on Monday night. Tonight Rob Van Dam defends his T.V. title against The Viper Randy Orton. An The first round of the Knockouts Tournament begins. Plus N.B.P. leader Devon last week made a tag team match for tonight. Blue Meanie & Nova vs Jay Lethal & Shelton Benjamin in a no disqualification match. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* Lets kick off it Michael with the first match in the Knockouts championship tournament.

*Lilian Garcia:* This match is for one fall and is a Triple Threat match in the Knockouts championship tournament. Introducing first from Seattle Washington weighing 125lbs Taeler Hendrix. 
*Lilian Garcia:* An the next opponent is from Every Man's Fantasy USA. Weighing in 130lbs Brittany Force. 
*Lilian Garcia:* The final opponent the match is from Union City New Jersey weighing 115lbs. A.J. Lee...

*Match #1. Round #1 Knockouts Tournament Triple Threat Match. Taeler Hendrix vs Brittany Force vs A.J. Lee.​*
Hendrix and Force double team Lee. Force Stomping on Lee Hendrix Clothesline on Force. Hendrix Clothesline on Lee. Standing Drop Kick by Hendrix on Force. Cover 1 2 Lee breaks it up. Lee now Irish Whips Hendrix into the corner. Lee Irish Whips Force into Hendrix. Lee Standing Hurricanrana on Force into a Pin. 1 2 Hendrix with the save. Hendrix tosses Lee outside the ring. Hendrix sends Force into the ropes. Hendrix Spinning Facebuster. Lee back in the ring Hendrix meets her with Spinning Back Kick. Lee sent into the corner. Hendrix running in Headscissors Take Down. Hendrix Back Bodydrop on Force. Force thrown outside the ring. Hendrix Kiss Goodnight on A.J. Lee Cover 1 2 3.

*Lilian Garcia: Here Is Your Taeler Hendrix.​*
*Michael Cole:* It will be Taeler Hendrix moving on in the tournament. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* Very quick match from these Knockouts.

*Joey Styles:* we are here with CM Punk. 
*CM Punk:* I am sick and tired of Edge interfering in my matches. I don't know what the hell his problems is. But I want something done about this now. 
*G.M. Corino:* You want something done about Edge? 
*CM Punk:* Absolutely. 
*G.M. Corino:* About this, how about CM Punk vs Edge tonight. The winner gets a World title match at Warfare against Rob Van Dam. 
*CM Punk:* Great. An after I beat him tonight that better be the end of it. I don't want to see him again.

*Lilian Garcia:* This next match is set for one fall and is the second first round Triple Threat match. Introducing first from the Big Apple weighing 133lbs Velvet Sky. 
*Lilian Garcia:* Introducing next from Scottsdale Arizona weighing 120lbs Brie Bella. 
*Lilian Garcia:* An from Atlanta Georgia weighing 144lbs Lita Dumas.

*Match #2. Round 1 Knockouts Tournament Triple Threat Match. Velvet Sky vs Brie Bella vs Lita Dumas.​*
Lita Collar & Elbow Tie Up with Brie Bella. Velvet Sky Drop Kicks Lita in the back. Lita and Brie fall to the mat. Velvet Sky Elbow Drop on Brie. Sky Kick to the gut on Lita. Reverse Bulldog on Lita. Brie with a Drop Kick on Velvet Sky. Brie covers Lita 1 2 Lita kicks out. Brie arguing with the Ref about the count. Velvet Sky Running Drop Kick on Lita. Velvet Sky Rolls Up Brie. 1 2 3.

*Lilian Garcia: Here Is Your Winner Velvet Sky.​*
*Lilian Garcia:*Ladies and gentlemen please welcome to the ring Shark Boy. 
*Shark Boy:* A couple of weeks ago I won the right to call Super Crazy any time I want. Super Crazy Monday July 29th. You and me in the ring Cruiserweight title on the line.

*Michael Cole:* Shark Boy wants a title shot next week and he is going to get it. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* That should be a great match next week on P.W.R.

*Lilian Garcia:* The following match is the final first round match of the Knockouts Tournament. Introducing first from Woodbridge New Jersey weighing 125lbs Dawn Marie. 
*Lilian Garcia:* An the second opponent is from Toronto Canada weighing 115lbs Taylor Wilde. 
*Lilian Garcia:* An the third opponent is from Scottsdale Arizona weighing 120lbs Nikkie Bella.

*Match #3. Round 1 Knockouts Tournament Triple Threat Match. Dawn Marie vs Taylor Wilde vs Nikkie Bella.​*
Dawn Marie in Nikkie Bella face Brie Bella comes to the ring and she is on the apron now arguing Dawn Marie. Taylor Wilde spins Nikkie around Small Package pin 1 2 3.

*Lilian Garcia: Your Winner Taylor Wilde.​*
*Michael Cole:* Looks like the Bella twins had a plain to distract Dawn Marie. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* To bad it back fired on them.

*Joey Styles:* We are backstage here with Mankind. An you seem to have a grudge against Steve Austin. 
*Mankind:* Joey Styles I want, No! I demand a match against Steve Austin at Warfare. You see Steve I have a dream. An that dream is when I pin your lifeless body one two three in the middle of the ring. An when I win the Intercontinental championship. I'm going to rename it the Hardcore title. 
*Steve Austin:* You want a match? Son if you can some how drag your ugly *** to Pittsburgh. You got a match.

*Lilian Garcia:* The next match is a Tag Team match. An it is set for one fall and no disqualification. Introducing first the team of Blue Meanie and Hollywood Nova. The Blue World Order. 
*Michael Cole:* Ummm... where are they at? 
*Joey Styles:* We are here backstage and it looks someone has laid out Blue Meanie and Nova have been knocked unconscious. The medical team has said that they are in condition to wrestle here tonight. 
*Michael Cole:* It looks like we are not going to be able to have the scheduled match tonight. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* This has N.B.P. written all over it Michael. I guess we are going to move ahead with tonight's matches.

July 22nd Show Continues Below.​


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Lilian Garcia:*The following match is set for one fall and is for the P.W.R. T.V. title. Coming to ring he is from St. Louis, Missouri weighing 235lbs
The Viper Randy Orton. 
*Lilian Garcia:* Introducing next he is the P.W.R. World Champion & T.V. Champion from Battle Creek Michigan weighing 235lbs. The Whole F'N Show Rob Van Dam.

*Match #4. P.W.R. Television Championship Match. Randy Orton vs Rob Van Dam.​*
Van Dam goes for the Collar Elbow Tie Up Orton with a European Uppercut. Van Dam sent for the ride Leap Frog by Orton Van Dam met by Drop Kick to the face. Van Dam quickly back his feet Orton Irish Whips Van into the corner. Running Clothesline Van Dam is dazed. Snap Take Over by Orton. Rear Naked Choke applied to Van Dam. Van Dam trying to make to the ropes. Van Dam foot makes it to the bottom rope. Ref telling Orton he has to break the hold. Orton releases the hold. Orton picks up Van Dam now grabs him T Bone Suplex on Van Dam. Orton back his feet and off the ropes Leaping Knee Drop Van Dam moves. Orton lands on his knee Van Dam grabs Orton DDT spikes Orton. Both men on their backs laying in the ring. Ref is out counting 1 2 3 4 5 6... Van Dam barely back to his feet. Van Dam Leg Drop on the back of Orton's head. Van Dam rolls Orton over cover 1 2 Orton kicks out. Orton rolls outside the ring to his feet. Van Dam off the ropes Van Dam Diving Plancha to the outside on Orton. Van Dam picks up Orton in a Vertical Suplex and drapes Orton over the guard rail. Van Dam on the apron. Van Dam Jumping Guillotine Leg Drop Orton falls to the concrete. Rob Van Dam posing for the crowd. Now tossing Randy Orton back into the ring. Cover 1 2 Orton gets his right shoulder up. Van Dam off the ropes Rolling Thunder Orton gets his knees up. Van Dam rolls to the apron. Orton back to his feet. Grabs Van Dam by the hair pull up. Orton now pulls Van through the ropes. Van Dam hanging by the feet on the second rope. Orton going for the Rope Hung DDT. Orton spikes Van Dam. Orton setting up waiting for Van Dam to get his feet so he can hit the RKO. Van Dam staggering to his feet. Orton RKO Van Dam counters and pushes Orton to the ropes. Spinning Wheel Kick by Van Dam. Van Dam grabs the top rope Springboard Moonsault cover 1 2 Orton barley gets the should up. Van Dam now going for Rolling Thunder and it finds the mark. Van Dam to top Five Star Frog Splash. Cover hooks the leg 1 2 3.

*Lilian Garcia: Here Is Your Winner & Still P.W.R. Television Champion Rob Van Dam.​*
*Michael Cole:* What a match by these two. Oh my word I have to catch my breath. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* Match of the year candidate for sure Michael. An amazing performance by wrestler's. 
*Michael Cole:* An if that's not enough, we still have our main event. CM Punk vs Edge winner gets a World title shot at Warfare.

*Backstage:​*
*Stevie Richards:*Who did this to you guys? 
*Blue Meanie:* You know who it was, Devon and D'Lo. 
*Nova:* Yeah, with a chair and a baseball bat. 
*Al Snow:* We're not going to let them get away with this. 
*Stevie Richards:* No way.

*Lilian Garcia:* The following match is your main event and is a number contenders match set for one fall. Making his way to the ring with Paul Heyman from Toronto Ontario Canada The Rated R Superstar Edge... 
*Lilian Garcia:* An his opponent from Chicago Illinois weighing 218lbs CM Punk.

*Match #5. Main Event Number One Contenders Match. Edge vs CM Punk.​*
Edge and Punk stare down in the middle of the ring. Edge slaps Punk in the mouth. Edge ducks the Punch. Boot to the mid section by Edge. Forearm Blast to CM Punk's back. Edge off the ropes Running Knee to the face of CM Punk. Punk Irish Whipped into the ropes drop down by Edge. Punk off the ropes Drop Kick by Edge. Edge going after the knee of CM Punk. Edge picking up Punk's leg and driving into the mat. Edge now applying a Texas Cloverleaf Submission. Ref asking Punk if he wants to give it up. Punk saying no. Punk reaching for the ropes. Paul Heyman pulling the bottom rope away from CM Punk. Punk Screaming what are you doing? Ref telling Paul Heyman to get back and get away.Punk reaches the ropes and the Ref forces Edge to break the hold. Punk clutching his right knee. Edge drags Punk to the center of the ring Edge going for the Sharpshooter. Punk grabs Edge's hair and is pulling down Punching away. Punk Kicking Edge away. Edge Drops the Elbow Punk rolls away. Punk grabs Edge. Edge fighting back. Punk Forearm Blast to the back of Edge's head. Punk locks in the Anaconda Vise. Ref asking Edge if wants to quit. Paul Heyman up on the ring apron Ref gets distracted by Paul Heyman. Edge is taping Ref doesn't see it. Punk releases the hold grabs Paul Heyman. Edge back to his feet Edge goes to Spear CM Punk. Punk moves Edge Spears Heyman. Heyman lands on the floor. CM Punk Spears Edge. Cover 1 2 3.

*Lilian Garcia: Here Is Your Winner And New Number One Contender CM Punk.​*
*Michael Cole:* Another amazing match and CM Punk gets another shot at the world championship on August 4th at Warfare. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* Heyman, someone better check on Paul Heyman he took a nasty spear from Edge. 
*Michael Cole:* That's what happens when you interfere Johnathon. Folks we are out of time. We will see you next week right here on Monday night. Good night everyone.

*Dark Match: Chase Stevens def's Prince Nana @ 5:55 with the Shooting Star Press finisher. 
Dark Match: Tommy Dreamer def's Jeff Jarrett in 5:15 with the Dreamer Driver finisher. 
Dark Match: Aksana def's MsChif @ 4:55 with the Billion Dollar Kick finisher.*

End of July 22nd Show.​


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*On The Next Pro Wrestling Revolution Monday Night Wrestling.*

= *The Knockouts Tournament Continues.*

= *Chris Sabin Takes On U.S. Champion Kofi Kingston In A Non Title Match.*

= *Rob Van Dam Defends His T.V. Title Against Justin Credible.*

= *Rhino & Amish Roadkill Face The Monsters In A Non Title Tag Match.*

*Be sure to join us on Monday night July 29th.*


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Breaking News: Joey Styles:* Hello everyone P.W.R. has learned that Randy Orton has been injured in his match against Rob Van Dam this past Monday night. We do not know how long he will be out. Stay tuned for further news.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Pro Wrestling Revolution Monday Night Wrestling Live From The P.W.R. Arena In Wheeling West Virginia.​*
*Michael Cole:* Welcome to P.W.R. Monday Night Wrestling Tonight we have Round 2 of the Knockouts Tournament and we have the Tag Team champions in action in a non title match. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* We are also going to hear from CM Punk the new number one contender to the world championship.

*Lilian Garcia:* Ladies and gentleman the first match is a Knockouts championship tournament match round two. Coming to the ring from Seattle Washington weighing 125lbs Taeler Hendrix. 
*Lilian Garcia:* Her opponent is from The Big Apple weighing 133lbs Velvet Sky...

*Match #1. Round 2 Knockouts Championship Tournament Match. Taeler Hendrix vs Velvet Sky.*

Hendrix Drop Kick to the Knee on Velvet Sky. Hendrix cover 1 Velvet Sky kicks out. Hendrix now slamming Velvet Sky's head on the mat. Hendrix pulling Velvet Sky up by her hair. Hendrix Punching away. Velvet Sky now Whipped into the corner. Hendrix with her foot now Choking Velvet Sky in the corner. Ref counting 1 2 3 4 Hendrix release on 4. Taeler Hendrix running in Velvet Sky ducks down. Hendrix hits the turnbuckle face first. Velvet Sky rolls up Hendrix 1 2 Hendrix kicks out. Both back their feet. Velvet Sky Irish Whips Hendrix into the ropes. Hendrix off the ropes Velvet Sky catches Hendrix with a Northern Lights Suplex. 1 2 Taeler Hendrix kicks out. Hendrix back to her feet and pulls up Velvet Sky. Hendrix Whips Sky into the ropes. Velvet Sky holds on to the ropes. Hendrix charges in Sky ducks and pulls the ropes down. Hendrix fly's through the ropes to the outside and hits the concrete. Ref is counting 1 2 3 4 Hendrix crawling trying to get back into the ring. 7 8 9 Hendrix makes back in the ring barley. Hendrix pulls her self up with the help of the ropes. Velvet Sky Kick to the mid section. Beauty T on Hendrix cover 1 2 3.

*Lilian Garcia: Here Is Your Winner & The First Finalist In The Knockouts Championship Tournament Velvet Sky.*

*Michael Cole:* Velvet Sky has won the right to wrestle for a Knockouts championship at Warfare. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* The only question now is who will she face? Taylor Wilde or Mickie James. 
*Micheal Cole:*We will find out next.

*Lilian Garcia:* Ladies and gentlemen the next match is the final match in the Knockouts championship tournament. Introducing first from Toronto Canada weighing in at 115lbs Taylor Wilde.. 
*Lilian Garcia:* Her opponent is from Richmond Virginia weighing 124lbs Mickie James.

*Match #2. Round 2 Knockouts Championship Tournament Match. Taylor Wilde vs Mickie James.*

Tie up, Taylor Arm Drag on Mickie James. James up and another Arm Drag on James. Wilde off the ropes Clothesline on James. James back up Wilde goes for a Clothesline again. James Drop Toe Hold on Wilde. Mickie James grabs Taylor Wilde and Punching her in the face. Ref breaks it up. Taylor Wilde back her feet Mickie James Kick to the mid section. James throws Wilde to the outside. Taylor Wilde back to her feet on the outside. Mickie James off the apron Mick-a-rana on the concrete. Ref counting 1 2 3 4 5 Mickie throws Taylor Wilde back into the ring. Cover 1 2 Taylor Wilde kicks out. James grabs Wilde. Wilde Schoolgirl pin 1 2 Mickie kicks out. James back to her feet Wilde Sweeps her legs out from under her. Cover 1 2 James kicks out on two. Wilde and Mickie back their feet. Wilde off the ropes Mickie drops down and pulls the ropes Wilde through the ropes to outside. Taylor Wilde laid out on the floor. Mickie Slingshot Crossbody to the outside Wilde moves. Ref is counting 1 2 3 4 Taylor Wilde crawling back into the ring. 5 6 7 Mickie James crawling back into the ring. Someone has a hold of Mickie James from under the ring. 8 9 10. Wilde makes the 10 count James still on the outside.

*Lilian Garcia: The Winner of The Match As A Result of A Count Out. & Final Finalist In The Knockouts Tournament Taylor Wilde.*

*Michael Cole:* Taylor Wilde will face Velvet Sky Sunday night at Warfare for the P.W.R. Knockouts championship. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* But Michael who was holding Mickie James from under the ring? 
*Michael Cole:* I don't know Johnathon. Whoever it was cost her a chance at the Knockouts title. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* Mickie James is frantically looking under the ring. She is running around searching under the ring. But no one is there. 
*Michael Cole:* Someone is playing mind games with Mickie James.

*Joey Styles:* We are here backstage with CM Punk.
*CM Punk:* What happened last week was interesting Joey. I thought Paul Heyman was on my side. I thought I could trust him. But when he pulled the rope away from me when Edge had me in the submission hold. That is when it dawned on me. While I am a Paul Heyman guy. Paul Heyman is not a CM Punk guy. As you know Joey I have been a Paul Heyman guy since day one in P.W.R. An now, now he is an Edge guy. Well Paul you listen up and you listen good. CM Punk is no longer a Paul Heyman guy. CM Punk is a CM Punk guy.

*Johnathon Coachman:* CM Punk going into business for himself and who can blame him. Paul Heyman has been dragging him down this whole time.
*Michael Cole:* If I were Paul Heyman I would be watching my back from now on.

*Lilian Garcia:* The following match up is set for one fall introducing first from Detroit Michigan weighing 205lbs Chris Sabin. 
*Lilian Garcia:* Introducing next from Kingston Jamaica weighing 212lbs. He is the United States Champion Kofi Kingston.

*Match #3. Non Title Match. Chris Sabin vs Kofi Kingston.*

Tie up and Waste Lock by Sabin. Kofi counters with a Wrist Lock. Sabin with some Elbow shots to Kofi's face. Sabin reaches between his legs and takes Kofi down with a Single Leg. Sabin off the ropes Springboard Crossbody Kofi moves. Kofi into a pin 1 2 Sabin kicks out. Raven hops the guard rail with a chair and gets up on the ring apron. Kofi ducks the chair shot Kodi Drop Kicks the chair into Raven's face. Raven falls off the apron and hits the floor. Chris Sabin from behind rolls up Kofi 1 2 3. Raven gets up with a smile on his face saying that he wants a rematch for the U.S. title.

*Lilian Garcia: Here Is You Winner Chris Sabin.*

*Michael Cole:*Chris Sabin picking the win. But Raven again interfering with Kofi Kingston. An Raven wanting a rematch. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* I tell you Michael Raven isn't going to let this go. He is like a focused animal. He knows what he wants and he is not going to stop until he gets it.

*Lilian Garcia:* The next match is for the P.W.R. Television championship. Making his way to the ring he is from Ozone Park New York weighing 225lbs Justin Credible. 
*Lilian Garcia:* Introducing next from Battle Creek Michigan weighing in at 235lbs. He is the P.W.R. Television championThe Whole F'N Show Rob Van Dam.

July 29th Show Continues Below.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Rob Van Dam goes for a tie up Justin Credible Kick to the gut and Knee to the face. Credible grabs Van Dam and Irish Whips Van Dam. Van Dam off the ropes Credible Drop Kick to the chest. Cover 1 2 Van Dam kicks out. Justin Credible throws Van Dam outside to the floor. Van Dam back his feet Justin Credible now outside the ring. Credible Irish Whips Van Dam reverses Justin Credible hits the guard rail. Van Dam Spinning Heel Kick sends Justin Credible over the rail. Ref is counting 1 2 3 4 Van Dam leaps to the top of the guard rail Crossbody Block lands on Justin Credible. 6 7 Rob Van Dam scrambling over the rail 8 9 10 Van Dam slides back into the ring before the ten count. Rob Van Dam celebrating in the ring and posing for the crowd.

*Lilian Garcia: Here Is Your Winner As A Result of A Count Out & Still P.W.R. Television Champion Rob Van Dam.*

*Michael Cole:* Justin Credible gets counted out Rob Van Dam retains his Television championship. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* Not a smart move on Justin Credible part taking the fight to the outside. You cannot win the championship on a count out. 
*Michael Cole:* Up next is our main event.

*Lilian Garcia:* Ladies and gentlemen the following match is our main event non title Tag Team match. Introducing first the team of the Man Beast Rhino and the Angry Amish Warrior Amish Roadkill. 
*Lilian Garcia:* An their opponents are the P.W.R. Tag Team champions the Monsters.

*Match #5. Main Event Non Title Tag Team Match. Rhino & Amish Roadkill vs The Monsters.*

The Man Beast Rhino is starting out against Kane. Rhino goes for a Single Leg Kane Knee the face. Kane grabs Rhino and Irish Whips him off the ropes. Kane Big Boot. Rhino grabs Kane's leg Kane Enzuigiri on Rhino. Kane picks up Rhino in a Scoop Slam. Rhino fights out of the Scoop Slam. Rhino lands on his feet Rhino turns Kane around and Punching him face. Kane gets sent into the ropes. Kane holds on the ropes Rhino charges and Gores Kane threw the ropes. Kane lands on the concrete outside. Wait a minute the lights have gone out. What is going on? Lights back on. Sabu. It's Sabu, Sabu is the ring and drills Rhino with a chair. Sabu again with the chair to Rhinos head. Sabu outside the ring now looking under the ring. Sabu grabs barbed wire. Sabu is wrapping the barbed wire around his fist. Sabu back in the ring Rhino again drilled with the chair Rhino on his back on the mat. Sabu on top of Rhino Punching away with his barbed wire fist. Security is now coming out from the back. Security now separating Sabu from Rhino. Rhino being helped out of the ring. Ref has called the match.

*Lilian Garcia: Your Winners As A Result of A Disqualification Rhino & Amish Roadkill.*

*Michael Cole:* Sabu returns and attacks Rhino with chairs and barbed wire. Rhino is a bloody mess Johnathon. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* Sabu has not forgotten about Rhino laying him out.
*Michael Cole:* Ladies and gentlemen we are out of time see you on Sunday at Warfare. Good night.

*Dark Match: Samoa Joe def's Joesph Hennig @ 5:00 with CCS Enzuigiri finisher. 
Dark Match: Tajiri def's Psicosis @ 4:45 with Buzzsaw Kick finisher.*

End of July 29th Show.


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

This is great, I've always loved the Be The Booker concept, you're doing a fine job. I haven't read too much of this yet, but I'm working my way through it. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Infexxion said:


> This is great, I've always loved the Be The Booker concept, you're doing a fine job. I haven't read too much of this yet, but I'm working my way through it. Keep up the good work!


 Thank you, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Joey Styles:* We have learned this afternoon that P.W.R. has released Taeler Hendrix. P.W.R. would like to wish Taeler Hendrix all the best in all future endeavors.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Joey Styles:* P.W.R. would like to announce that they have signed Ariane Andrew as the newest P.W.R. Knockout.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Sunday Sunday Sunday.... Pro Wrestling Revolution Presents Warfare 1​*
*Knockouts Title Match*
Taylor Wilde vs Velvet Sky

*United States Title Match*
Raven vs Kofi Kingston

*I.C. Title vs Hardcore Title Match*
Mankind vs Steve Austin

*Tag Team Titles Match*
The Impact Players vs The Monsters

*Barbed Wire Grudge Match*
Rhino vs Sabu

*World Heavyweight Championship Match*
CM Punk vs Rob Van Dam

* Join Us Sunday Night August 4th For All The Action & More.*​


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*P.W.R. Breaking News​*
* Joey Styles:* P.W.R. proud to announce the signing of The Headbangers Mosh and Thrasher. An the signing of Shannon Moore. P.W.R. has signed new Knockout Ariane Andrew.

*Joey Styles:* Would also like to announce that they have released Little Guido. P.W.R. would like to wish Little Guido the best in all future endeavors.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Pro Wrestling Revolution Warfare 1 Pre Show From The Console Energy Center In Pittsburgh P.A.​*
*Joey Styles:* Hello and welcome everyone to the P.W.R. preshow for Warfare 1. We are going to have going to have a couple of matches for you and get all ready for Warfare live on Pay Per View. Let's get right into it. I am joined here by P.W.R. ring announcer Lilian Garcia. 
*Lilian Garcia:* I am excited Joey we are in beautiful Pittsburgh Pennsylvania. The Steel City. 
*Joey Styles:* An what better place for P.W.R. to have it's very first barbed wire match. 
*Lilian Garcia:* Rhino and Sabu will go at it in ring where the ropes are replaced by barbed wire. 
*Joey Styles:* Well Lilian it looks like we are ready for our first match.

*Lilian Garcia:* The first match is set for one fall. Introducing first from Toronto Ontario Canada weighing 121lbs Cherry Bomb.
*Lilian Garcia:* Introducing her opponent from Scottsdale Arizona weighing 125lbs Nikki Bella.

*Pre Show Match #1. Knockouts Singles Match. Cherry Bomb vs Nikki Bella.​*
Collar & Elbow Nikki Bella forcing Cherry Bomb into the corner with two hand fulls of her hair. Ref telling Nikki Bella to release and let her out of the corner. Nikki Bella now Kicking Cherry Bomb. Nikki Stomping on Cherry Bomb and the Ref finally backs up Nikki Bella. Nikki Bella goes to Kick Cherry Bomb but Cherry Bomb gives her a Kick to the gut. Cherry Bomb Drop Kicks Nikki Bella. Cherry Bomb grabs a hand full of hair and Slams Nikki Bella face first into the mat. Nikki Bella on her knees pleading with Cherry Bomb. Nikki Bella extends her hand wants to shake hands Cherry Bomb. Cherry Bomb goes to shake her hand Nikki Bella grabs Cherry Bomb's tights tosses her through the ropes to the outside. The Ref now telling Nikki Bella to keep it in the ring. Brie Bella comes out of nowhere and Slams Cherry Bomb into the ring post. Brie Bella sets up Cherry Bomb and delivers the Bella Buster on the outside. Brie rolls Cherry Bomb back inside the ring. Nikki darts over Pin 1 2 3.

*Lilian Garcia: Here is your winner Nikki Bella.​*
*Joey Styles:* It's the Bella twins again. Brie Bella helping out on the outside while Nikki distracted the Ref on the inside. Ladies and gentlemen if you liked that Knockouts match. We have a Knockouts Title match coming up and the only way to see it is to order Warfare 1 on Pay Per View. Taylor Wilde will take on Velvet Sky for the vacated Knockouts Championship. 
*Lilian Garcia:* We also have a Tag Team Titles rematch as the Impact Players will once again take on the Monsters.
*Joey Styles:* We also have the United States champion Kofi Kingston against Raven in a U.S. Title rematch. Raven who has been on a mission to regain the United States Title. He has been pacing back and forth and counting the days till tonight where he can get his hands on Kofi Kingston once again.

*Lilian Garcia:* The following match is set for one fall. Introducing first from Tehran Iran weighing 189lbs Sheik Abdul Bashir. 
*Lilian Garcia:* His opponent from Aberdeen Washington weighing 210lbs Daniel Bryan.

*Pre Show Match #2. Singles Match. Sheik Abdul Bashir vs Daniel Bryan.​*
Lock Up in the center of the ring Daniel Bryan Irish Whips Bashir into the corner and follows him in with a Running Clothesline. Bashir on his knees Daniel Bryan now Repeated Kicks to Bashir chest and now a Roundhouse Kick to the side of the head of Bashir who falls over. Daniel Bryan Pin 1 2 Bashir kicks out. Daniel Bryan now pulls up Bashir and Whips him into the ropes. Bashir off the ropes Daniel Bryan Running Knee Strike and down goes Bashir. Jumping Knee Drop by Daniel Bryan. Pin 1 2 Bashir kicks out. Daniel Bryan back to his feet. Now pulling Bashir Whips him into the corner Bashir counters and Whips Daniel Bryan. Daniel Bryan Backflips off the ropes and lands on his feet. Daniel Bryan now off the ropes and Clotheslines Bashir. Daniel Bryan now hooks Bashir in the Yes Lock. Bashir taps outs.

*Lilian Garcia: Here is your winner Daniel Bryan.​*
*Joey Styles:* Daniel Bryan wins with the Yes Lock submission. Well ladies and gentlemen it is time for the big show. Warfare 1 is here. Please join us it is going to be an amazing show. CM Punk vs Rob Van Dam for the P.W.R. World Heavyweight Championship. in our double main event. Don't miss it.

*End of Pre Show August 4th.​*__________________


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Pro Wrestling Revolution Live From The Consol Energy Center In Pittsburgh PA.​*
*P.W.R. Warfare 1 2013.​*
*Michael Cole:* Welcome to Pittsburgh Pennsylvania and Warfare. We have a terrific night for you. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* We have World Champion Rob Van Dam defending his World Championship against CM Punk. We also have a for the first time ever. Sabu vs Rhino in a barbed wire match. 
*Michael Cole:* That is right, the ring ropes will be replaced by barbed wire. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* We are going to start out with the Knockouts Championship match. The title has been vacated since Night of Champions.

*Lilian Garcia:* The opening contest is set for one fall and is for the Knockouts Championship. Introducing first she is from Toronto Canada weighing 115lbs Taylor Wilde. 
*Lilian Garcia:* Her opponent is from the Big Apple weighing 133lbs Velvet Sky.

*Match #1. Knockouts Tournament Championship Match. Taylor Wilde vs Velvet Sky.​*
Collar and Elbow Tie Up in the middle of the ring. Side Headlock applied to Wilde. Velvet Sky wrenching it in. Wilde Elbow's to the mid section of Velvet Sky. Taylor Wilde off the ropes Clothesline to Velvet Sky. WIlde cover 1 2 Velvet Sky kicks out. Velvet Sky back to her feet and a Punch to face of Taylor Wilde. Wilde Kick to the left leg of Velvet Sky. Velvet Sky another Punch Wilde with another Kick. Wilde Irish Whips Velvet Sky off the ropes. Front Facing Drop Kick to the chest of Velvet Sky. Cover by Wilde 1 2 Velvet Sky kicks out. Right back on the offense Taylor Wilde Whips Velvet Sky into the corner. Wilde jumps into Velvet Sky and Monkey Flips her to the middle of the ring. Wilde Leg Drop on Velvet Sky. Wilde pulls up Velvet Sky. Velvet Sky Punching Wilde. Velvet Sky off the ropes Arm Drag by Wilde. Wilde with another Arm Drag on Velvet Sky. Taylor Wilde and Velvet Sky are just staring at each other. Collar and Elbow Tie Up Velvet Sky Irish Whips Taylor Wilde into the ropes. Velvet Sky Drop Kick Taylor Wilde holds on to the ropes. Wilde with a Prawn Hold 1 2 Velvet Sky gets the right shoulder up. Velvet Sky and Taylor Wilde back to their feet. Velvet Sky Punching away on Taylor Wilde. Taylor Wilde breaks the hold. Velvet Sky off the ropes One Handed Running Bulldog. Cover 1 2 Taylor Wilde gets the left shoulder up. Velvet Sky picks up Taylor Wilde and sets her up for the Beauty T DDT. Velvet Sky goes for the Beauty T Taylor Wilde counters into the Wilde Ride 1 2 3.

*Lilian Garcia: Here Is Your Winner And New P.W.R. Knockouts Champion Taylor Wilde.​*
*Michael Cole:* We have new Knockouts champion and it is Taylor Wilde. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* Yes we do Michael. 
*Michael Cole:* Up next we have N.B.P vs B.W.O. grudge match. An Stevie Richards was suppose to be in this match but he is out with injury. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* That's right on Monday as we were going off air. We caught a glimpse of Stevie Richards knocked out backstage.

*Lilian Gracie:* The following match is a Tag Team grudge match. Set for one fall Introducing first the team of Al Snow and Nova the Blue World Order. 
*Lilian Garcia:* Their opponents are Devon and D'Lo Brown. The New Black Power.

*Match #2. Tag Team Grudge Match. Blue World Order vs New Black Power.​*
Al Snow and Devon starting out. Devon Ties Up with Al Snow Devon Irish Whips Al Snow into the corner. Devon Punching away on Al Snow. Ref backing Devon out of the corner. D'Lo holding on to Al Snow and Punching away Ref's back is turned. Nova comes in trying to get to Al Snow. Ref cuts him off. Nova going back to his corner. Devon grabs Al Snow Scoop Slam in the middle of the ring. Devon tag's D'Lo Brown. D'Lo Leg Drop on Al Snow. D'Lo picks up Al Snow. Al Snow fights out and Drop Kick to the back of D'Lo Brown. Al Snow gets up and tags in Nova. Nova comes in tosses D'Lo outside the ring. Nova Drop Kick to Devon. Devon falls back off the ring apron and hits the steel guard rail. Nova Tags in Al Snow. Al Snow on the apron Springboard Moonsault on Devon. Nova dives through the ropes and nails D'Lo Brown. All four men down outside the ring. Al Snow gets up and climbing back on to the ring ropes. Nova now climbing back in the ring Ref is counting 1 2 3 4 5 Shelton Benjamin and Jay Lethal are coming down to ring side. They are helping Devon and D'Lo back up and into the ring. D'Lo Brown legal man back in the ring. Nova grabs D'Lo Brown and Irish Whips him D'Lo reverses. Nova off the ropes Shelton Benjamin grabs the boot and trips Nova. Al Snow leaves the corner to get Shelton Benjamin. Al Snow gets jumped by Jay Lethal. Shelton Benjamin and Jay Lethal Stomping on Al Snow. Devon and D'Lo have Nova inside the ring. Ref is calling for the bell. Stevie Richards and Blue Meanie are coming from the back. Stevie Kick to Jay Lethal. Blue Meanie grabs Shelton Benjamin and tosses him face first on the concrete. Devon is on the side and goes after Blue Meanie. Stevie Kick to Devon. Security and Ref's are coming down and separating Blue World Order and New Black Power.

*Lilian Garcia: Your Winner's By Disqualification The Blue World Order.​*
* Michael Cole:* This turned into a cluster Shelton Benjamin Jay Lethal and Stevie Richards and Blue Meanie all mixing it up in and outside the ring. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* I thought Stevie Richards was to injured to be here tonight? 
*Michael Cole:* Apparently not Johnathon.

* Lilian Garcia:* The next match is for the United States Championship. Introducing first from the Bowery weighing 244lbs Raven. 
*Lilian Garcia:* Introducing next he is the United States Champion from Kingston Jamaica weighing 212lbs Kofi Kingston.

*Match #3. United States Championship Match. Raven vs Kofi Kingston.​*
Raven just Slapped Kofi Kingston in the mouth. Kofi Punches Raven in face. Raven Slaps Kofi in the mouth again. Kofi starts Punching away on Raven. Raven takes down Kofi and is Punching away. Raven pulls up Kofi. Raven Whips Kofi into the ropes. Kofi off the ropes. Raven picks up Kofi. Kofi counters into a Headscissors Take Down. (Big Show has walked out and is standing at the entrance watching the match.) Raven back up Kofi Clotheslines Raven out of the ring. Raven land on the concrete Kofi goes outside and grabs Raven tossing him back into the ring. Kofi back into the ring as well. Kofi charges Raven and side steps Kofi and tosses him through the ropes. Raven back outside the ring. Raven grabs and takes him over to the steel barrier. Raven Russian Legsweep Kofi into the barrier. Raven Russian Legsweep Kofi again. Raven throws Kofi back in the ring. Raven back in the ring covers Kofi 1 2 Kofi kicks out. Raven pulls up Kofi Irish Whips him into the corner Kofi bounces off the turn buckles with his chest. Raven off the ropes Clotheslines Kofi. Raven waiting for Kofi to get up. Kofi barley back his feet using the second rope to hold on to. Raven Running Knee Lift to Kofi's Face. Quick cover by Raven 1 2 Kofi kicks out. Raven looks dejected. Raven back up pulls up Kofi. Raven going for the Raven Effect DDT. Kofi counters and gets out of the DDT. Kofi Kicks Raven catches the leg. Kofi counters into a Enzuigiri. Both wrestler's back to their feet. Kofi Irish Whips Raven. Raven off the ropes Kofi Drop Kicks Raven in the face. Raven back up Kofi Clotheslines Raven. Raven back to his feet quickly. Kofi Irish Whip Raven counters. Raven Drop Kicks Kofi hangs on the to the ropes. Kofi Springboard Moonsault onto Raven. Cover 1 2 Raven kicks out. Kofi pulls up Raven. Kofi Punching away on Raven. Raven Kick to the mid section. Raven going for a Power Bomb Kofi Backbody Drops Raven. Raven lands his feet. Raven charges and Kofi sides steps Raven. Raven hits the ropes. Raven off the ropes. Kofi hits the Trouble In Paradises out of nowhere. Kofi Pins Raven 1 2 3.

*Lilian Garcia: Here Is Your Winner And Still United States Champion Kofi Kingston.​*
Warfare continues below.​


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Michael Cole:* Kofi Kingston retains the United States Championship against Raven again. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* What a great match between these two. But what was Big Show doing out here? 
*Michael Cole:* I don't know, but he looked like he was scouting both wrestler's and was very interest in who would win. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* The next match is going to be just as great Michael. 
*Michael Cole:* Absolutely, remember if Austin wins the title stay the I.C. Championship. If Mankind wins, the Title turns into the Hardcore championship.

*Lilian Garcia:* The following match is a hardcore match for the Intercontinental Championship. Introducing first from the Boiler Room weighing 287lbs Mankind. 
*Lilian Garcia:* An from Victoria Texas weighing 252lbs. He is the Intercontinental Champion Steve Austin.

*Match #4. Intercontinental Title vs Hardcore Title Match: Mankind vs Steve Austin.​*
Mankind jumps out of the ring and meets Steve Austin on the ring entrance. Mankind Kicks Austin in the gut. Mankind grabs Austin and leads him over to the steps to the ring. Mankind goes to Slam Austin's head off the steps. Austin counters and Slams Mankind's head on the steps. Steve Austin on the ring apron and gives Mankind a Boot to the head. Austin walking down the steps takes Mankind and Slams him face first off the ring post. Steve Austin grabs Mankind and Irish Whips him into the steel guard rail. Austin charges and Clotheslines Mankind over the the guard rail. Steve Austin climbs over the rail and picks up a chair and hits Mankind over the back with it. Austin hitting Mankind over the head with the chair. Austin Irish Whips Mankind back into rail. Austin grab a chair Mankind moves Austin hits the guard rail with the chair. Mankind grabs the chair and pushes it back into Austin's face. Mankind grabs the chair tosses it to the side. Mankind grabs Austin and tosses him over the rail. Austin climbing back into the ring. Mankind climbs over the rail with a chair. Mankind back in the ring and Austin starts stomping on the back of Mankind. Mankind grabs Austin's leg. Mankind on his knees still holding on to Austin's leg and Punching Austin in the gut. Mankind grabs the leg and takes down Austin. Mankind on top of Austin Punching away. Austin bleeding from his nose. Mankind gets up and grabs the chair. Mankind hits Austin with the chair. Cover 1 2 Austin kicks out. Mankind pulls up Austin and tosses him into the corner. Mankind runs into the corner Austin moves Mankind hits the turnbuckle Austin rolls him up 1 2 Mankind kicks out. Austin gets up as well as Mankind. Austin off the ropes Clothesline Mankind ducks and pulls the ropes down Austin flies out of the ring. Mankind on the apron Mankind drops the Elbow on Austin from the apron. Mankind grabs Austin and tosses him back into the ring. Mankind lifts up the steps to the ring and pulls out handcuffs. Mankind rolls back into the ring. Mankind grabs the chair throws it at Austin Mankind Stomping on Austin. Mankind rolls Austin over and handcuffs Austin's hands behind his back. Mankind pulls up Austin to his knees. Mankind grabs the chair and gives Austin a chair shot to the face Austin falls backwards. Austin is out Mankind covers 1 2 3.

*Lilian Garcia: Here Is Your Winner And New P.W.R. Hardcore Champion Mankind.​*
*Michael Cole:* Mankind wins and now the P.W.R. Intercontinental Championship has turned into the P.W.R. Hardcore Championship. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* What a brutal brutal match Michael. An now we have new champion and new title in P.W.R. 
*Michael Cole:* Tomorrow night General Manager Steve Corino will present Mankind with the new P.W.R. Hardcore Title.

*Lilian Garcia:* The following match is for the P.W.R. Tag Team Championship. Introducing first the challengers being lead to the ring by Dawn Marie. The Impact Players. 
* Lilian Garcia:* Introducing next the P.W.R. Tag Team Champions The Monsters.

*Match #5. Tag Team Championship Match. The Impact Players vs The Monsters.​*
Kane and Justin Credible starting out Justin Credible runs and tries to Clothesline Kane. Kane stands his ground. Credible off the ropes Clothesline again. Kane doesn't move. Justin Credible again off the ropes and get caught. Kane Choke Slams Justin Credible. Lance Storm comes running and Lance Storm gets caught by Kane. Kane picks up Lance Storm and throws him outside the ring. Kane pulls up Justin Credible. Kane Power Bombs Justin Credible in the center of the ring. Cover 1 2 3.

*Lilian Garcia: Your Winners And Still P.W.R. Tag Team Champions The Monsters.​*
*Michael Cole:* The Monsters again just destroy the Impact Players to retain the Tag Team Championships. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* Nothing more to be said the Monsters own the Tag Team division in P.W.R. I don't see any group that can dethrone them. 
*Michael Cole:* We Johnathon the next match is our first match in our double main event. The P.W.R. World Championship match R.V.D vs CM Punk.

Warfare continues below.​


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Lilian Garcia:* The next match is for the P.W.R. World Championship. Introducing first he is from Chicago Illinois weighing 218lbs CM Punk. 
*Lilian Garcia:* Introducing next from Battle Creek Michigan weighing 235lbs. He is the P.W.R. World Champion Rob Van Dam.

*Match #6. P.W.R. World Championship Match. CM Punk vs Rob Van Dam.​*
CM Punk shoots in for a Single Leg Van Dam side steps Punk. CM Punk and Van Dam circling each other Punk for a Double Leg and again Van Dam slips out of the way. Tie Up now Van Dam to a Waste Lock. Van Dam Drop Toe Hold. Punk face plants on the mat. Van Dam posing in the middle of the ring. Punk back to his feet. Punk pointing at Rob Van Dam and asking the Ref what is he doing. Rob Van Dam now extending his hand and asking for a hand shake. Punk extends his hand Van Dam Leg Sweeps Punk off his feet cover 1 2 Punk kicks out. Van Dam and Punk back to their feet. Van Dam Irish Whips Punk into the ropes Punk off the ropes Van Dam Spinning Heel Kick to the face. Van Dam Leg Drop on Punk. Cover 1 2 Punk kicks out. Van Dam pulls up Punk Van Dam Kick to the mid section. Van Dam off the ropes Van Dam jumps Springboard off the second rope. CM Punk Drop Kick to the back of Rob Van Dam. both men down Punk now gets up and rolls Van Dam over. Punk applying the Anaconda Vice to Van Dam. Van Dam trying to get to the ropes with his feet. Van Dam squirming and gets to the ropes. CM Punk release the Anaconda Vice. Punk back to his feet Stomping on Rob Van Dam and screaming at him to get on his feet. Edge now coming down the entrance. CM Punk turns around and see's Edge up on the apron of the ring. Rob Van Dam back his feet CM Punk doesn't see Van Dam behind him. Edge getting in the ring now stepping over the top rope. Ref trying tell Edge to leave Edge pushes the Ref aside Van Dam pushes Punk into the Edge who Spears the hell out of CM Punk. Edge now turning his attention to Rob Van Dam. Van Dam backing up Van Dam rolls out of the ring and grabs his P.W.R. World Championship. Ref calling for the bell and telling ring announcer Lilian Garcia something.

*Lilian Garcia: Ladies & Gentlemen The Ref Has Decided That The Winner of The Match By Disqualification Is CM Punk.​*
*Michael Cole:* CM Punk wins the match but not the Championship. Edge interfering and the Ref didn't see Rob Van Dam push CM Punk into Edge. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* Edge interfering and showing up during the Raven and Kofi Kingston match. He is everywhere. Maybe we be able to get some answers tomorrow night. 
*Michael Cole:* Hopefully he will explain his actions. But Johnathon it is time for our main event. A first for P.W.R. A barbed wire match. The ring are being taken down and replaced by barbed wire. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* This is going to be a match that maybe hard to watch. That may seriously injury one or both of these wrestler's. 
*Michael Cole:* All true Johnathon. Sabu has been in many barbed wire matches around the world. I think this may be Rhino's first barbed wire match.

*Lilian Garcia:* Ladies and gentlemen this your main event and it is a barbwire match. Introducing first from Detroit Michigan weighing 270lbs Rhino. 
*Lilian Garcia:* An his opponent from Bombay India weighing 220lbs. This is Sabu.

*Match #7. Barbed Wire Grudge Match Main Event. Rhino vs Sabu.​*
Sabu posing in the ring Rhino standing in the corner. Sabu and Rhino circling each other and Rhino looking at the barbed wire. Sabu shoots in and grabs Rhino's leg. Rhino hitting Sabu with Forearms. Sabu lets go and Rhino grabs Sabu picks him up. Sabu fighting back Rhino lets go. Sabu Drop Kick to the knee of Rhino. Rhino goes down Sabu rolls under the barbed wire. Sabu grabs a chair and rolls back into the ring. Sabu hitting Rhino Sabu sets up the chair. Sabu runs stops turns around Sabu jumps off the chair Rhino moves. Sabu hits the barbed wire with his legs. Rhino Stomping on Sabu while he still tangled in the barbed wire. Rhino pulls Sabu out of the barbed wire to the center of the ring. Rhino setting up for the Rhino Driver. Sabu blocks it and fights out of it. Rhino Irish Whips Sabu counters And Rhino hits the barbwire. Sabu grabs the chair and throws it at Rhino's face. Sabu sets up the chair. Sabu off the chair and nails Rhino with a Heel Kick to the face. Sabu pulls Rhino off the barbed wire. Sabu Drop Kick to the chest of Rhino. Cover 1 2 Rhino kicks out. Sabu rolls out side the ring looking under the ring. Sabu pulls out a chair wrapped in barbwire. Sabu back in the ring. Sabu raises the chair Rhino Kicks the chair in Sabu's face. Sabu drops the chair Rhino grabs Sabu Side Belly to Belly Suplex into a cover 1 2 Sabu kicks out. Sabu and Rhino both bleeding. Rhino back to his feet now waiting for Sabu to get to his feet. Rhino setting up the Gore. Sabu back to his Rhino charges Sabu sides steps the Gore Rhino face first into the barbwire. Rhino on his knees pulling himself up. Sabu out of the ring and pulls out a table and slides it into the ring. Rhino back to his feet Sabu setting up the table Sabu turns around Rhino Gores Sabu through the table. Rhino pulling Sabu to the center of the ring. Rob Van Dam jumps the railing and rolls into the ring. Rob Van Dam grabs the chair tosses it to Rhino. Rhino catches the chair Van Daminator on Rhino. Sabu back to his feet Rob Van Dam tosses Sabu a chair. Sabu Arabian Facebuster on Rhino. Cover 1 2 3.

*Lilian Garcia: Your Winner of The Match Sabu.​*
*Michael Cole:* Sabu wins the first ever barbed wire match in P.W.R. with the help of Rob Van Dam. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* Sabu may have got the three count and won but by the looks of both of them. There are no winners in this type of match. 
*Michael Cole:* Ladies and gentlemen join us tomorrow night for more wrestling and fall out from tonight. That is it from us here in Pittsburgh. Good night everyone.

*End of Warfare 1.​*


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Live From The Fifth Third Arena In Cincinnati Ohio*​
*Queen City Combat​*
*Michael Cole:* Welcome to P.W.R. Monday Night Wrestling from the Queen City. We have a fantastic show for you all tonight. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* Oh yeah we are 24 hours removed from Warfare and what a great night it was.

*Lilian Garcia:* The first match is Knockouts match set for one fall. Introducing first from Scottsdale Arizona Brie Bella. 
*Lilian Garcia:* An her Opponent from Union City New Jersey weighing 115lbs A.J. Lee.

*Match #1. P.W.R. Knockouts Singles Match: Brie Bella vs A.J. Lee.​*
Lee and Brie Lock Up Brie backs Lee up into the ropes. Ref calling for a break. Brie Bella releases A.J. Lee. Brie backs up and now Knees Lee in the gut. Brie grabs Lee by the head and now Irish Whips her into the ropes. Hip Toss on A.J. Lee. Lee back to her feet Brie Kicks her in the gut. Brie now Scoop Slams Lee. Lee sitting up Brie from behind Jumping Neck Snap. Brie back up and a Drop Kick to the face of A.J. Lee. Pin attempt by Brie Bella 1 2 A.J. Lee kicks out. Rear Chin Lock applied to Lee. Lee trying to get back to her feet. Lee on her knees. Brie wrenching it in now. Lee getting back to her feet. A.J. Lee with some Elbows to the gut Brie releases the hold Lee off the ropes but Brie hits her with a Clothesline that turns her inside out. Pin 1 2 A.J. Lee kicks out. Again Brie Bella applies a Rear Chin Lock. Lee back to her feet. Lee Elbowing Brie in the gut Brie breaks the hold and hits Lee with a Forearm smash across the back. Brie Whips Lee into the corner Brie rushes in Lee gets the boots up. Brie rolls to the outside. A.J Lee pulls herself up. Brie rolls back inside the ring and Lee Kicks her in the gut and now in the face. Spin Kick by Lee plants Brie. Pin 1 2 Brie Bella kicks out. Lee now applies a Rear Chin Lock. Brie back to her feet Lee on her back now with a Sleeper Hold. Brie now runs backwards and Slams Lee into the corner turn buckles. Brie Bell crawling out of the corner. A.J. Lee from behind Smashes Brie's face into the mat. Quick Pin 1 Brie kicks out. Lee pulls Brie up Whips her into the ropes and Clotheslines her. Pin 1 2 Brie kicks out. Lee pulls up Brie and Whips her into the ropes. Lee with a Hurricanrana Brie counters into a Power Bomb. Brie Bella Pins A.J Lee Brie has her feet on the second rope 1 2 3.

*Lilian Garcia: Here Is Your Winner Brie Bella.​*
*Michael Cole:* Brie Bella takes the win but not with out cheating to do so. A.J. Lee doesn't look happy.
*Johnathon Coachman:* No she doesn't and who can blame her. Brie Bella stole a win.

*Backstage:​*
*G.M. Corino:* Last night Edge interfered in the match between RVD and CM Punk. Edge attacked CM Punk and let RVD get away. Well tonight there will be a match between Edge and Rob Van Dam. An the World Championship is up for grabs. 
*Rob Van Dam:* Did I just hear you right? Did you just say I have to defend my World Championship against Edge. 
G.M. Corino: Yes that's right. 
*Rob Van Dam:* I had nothing to do with Edge interfering in the match last night. 
*G.M. Corino:* The match stands.

*Arena:​*
*Michael Cole:* General Manager has made a World Title match for here tonight RVD vs Edge. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* RVD is going to have his work cut out fro him.

*Big Show:* Hey listen up, I am only going to say this once. I am sick and tired of being told what to do. So I am going to start doing what want to do. An what I want is the United State Title. So Kofi Kingston get your *** out here.

*Michael Cole:* Did Big Show just call for a U.S. Title match? 
*Johnathon Coachman:* That is exactly what he did. An here comes the U.S. Champion Kofi Kingston.

*Lilian Garcia:* Ladies and gentlemen the following match is for the United States Championship. Introducing first to my right. From Tampa Florida weighing 441lbs The Big Show. 
*Lilian Garcia:* An his opponent from Kingston Jamaica weighing 212lbs. He is the United States Champion Kofi Kingston.

*Match #2. United States Championship Match. Big Show vs Kofi Kingston (c)​*
Bell rings Kofi Kingston immediately starts Kicking Big Show. Big Show backs up into the corner. Ref is trying to get Kofi Kingston off of the Big Show. Kofi Kingston continuing to Kick at the Big Show. Ref is pushing Kofi backwards. Big Show comes out of the corner and hits Kofi with a Big Right Hand. Kofi falls to the mat unconscious. Big Show Pins Kofi 1 2 3.

*Lilian Garcia: Here Is Your Winner And New United States Champion The Big Show​*.

*Michael Cole:* Big Show with a monster right hand just knocked out Kofi Kingston. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* Who is that coming through the crowd Michael? 
*Michael Cole:* It's Raven!!! Raven has got a chair. Big Show grabs the U.S. Title gets out of the ring. Big Show walking back towards the ring entrance.

*Raven:* Come back here you son of *****... I want my United States Championship.

*Michael Cole:* Raven now helping up Kofi Kingston. An Raven just smashed Kofi in the head. Johnathon what is going on? 
*Johnathon Coachman:* I have no idea Michael? It looked as if Raven was going to help Kofi. But then he just hit him in the head with the chair. 
*Michael Cole:* 24 hours after Kofi defeated Raven to retain the U.S. Title. He loses it to Big Show and get clocked by Raven.

*Lilian Garcia:* The following match is a Hardcore match set for one fall. Introducing first from Yonkers New York weighing 255lbs The Innovator of Violence Tommy Dreamer. 
*Lilian Garcia:* Introducing next from Cameron North Carolina weighing 215lbs The Charismatic Enigma Jeff Hardy.

*Match #3. Hardcore Singles Match. Tommy Dreamer vs Jeff Hardy.​*
Dreamer goes for a Lock Up Hardy Kick to the mid section. Hardy Whips Dreamer into the ropes Drop Kick on Dreamer. Hardy up and now rolling outside the ring. Hardy grabs a chair. Now getting back in the ring. Dreamer cuts off Hardy with a Knee to the face. Hardy drops the chair. Dreamer now picks up Hardy Fall Away Slam on Jeff Hardy. Dreamer picks up the chair and sticks in between the turn buckles. Dreamer grabs Hardy and Punches Hardy. Dreamer Whips Hardy into the corner and Hardy hits the chair. Hardy stumbles out of the corner Kick to the gut by Dreamer. Dreamer sets up Hardy. Pile Driver on Hardy. Pin 1 2 Hardy kicks out. Dreamer pulls up Hardy and tosses him through the ropes to the outside. Dreamer to the outside. Dreamer pulls out a garbage can filled with all kinds of things. Dreamer grabs a baking sheet and nails Hardy over the head with it. Dreamer grabs Hardy and rolls him back into the ring. Dreamer grabs some chairs and throws them in the ring. Dreamer back in the ring. Dreamer pulls up Hardy and Whips him into the ropes Sitout Spinbuster on Hardy. Dreamer back up and grabs the chairs and sets them up facing each other. Dreamer pulls up Hardy. Dreamer DDT's Hardy on the chairs. Pin 1 2 3.

*Lilian Garcia: Here Is Your Winner Tommy Dreamer.​*
*Michael Cole:* Tommy Dreamer wins and with a brutal DDT on those chairs. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* Thats why they call him the Innovator of Violence Michael.

*Backstage:​*
*G.M. Corino:* So your telling me you want to be number one contenders for the Tag Team Titles? 
*Coach Scott D'Amore:* Yes. 
*G.M. Corino:* But you haven't wrestled anyone. 
*Coach Scott D'Amore:* So? Come on, nobody back in the locker room wants to face the Monsters.
*G.M. Corino:* Mmmmmmmm.... Alright, alright. You want a shot at the Monsters. You got it. Team Canada vs The Monsters for the Tag Team Titles. 
*Coach Scott D'Amore:* Yes!!!!
* G.M. Corino:* At.... Glory Road.

*Arena:​*
*Michael Cole:* Leader of Team Canada get his team a Title shot at Glory Road. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* I wish them the best of luck, they are going to need it. 
*Michael Cole:* Up now is our next match.

*August 5th Show Continues Below​*


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Lilian Garcia:* The next match is set for one fall. Introducing first from Winnipeg Manitoba Canada weighing 231lbs Lionheart Chris Jericho. 
*Lilian Garcia:* An his opponent from Cameron North Carolina weighing 202lbs The Prince of Punk Shannon Moore.

*Match #4. P.W.R. Singles Match. Chris Jericho vs Shannon Moore.​*
Shannon Moore goes for a Lock Up Chris Jericho Punches him in the face. Chris Jericho Irish Whips Shannon Moore into the corner. Chris Jericho Back Hand Chops on the chest on of Shannon Moore. Chris Jericho Whips Shannon Moore into the other corner. Chris Jericho Running Forearm Smash on the face on Shannon Moore. Chris Jericho grabs Shannon Moore and hooks him Tiger Suplex with a Bridge 1 2 Shannon Moore kicks out. Chris Jericho back to his feet pulls up Shannon Moore Northern Lights Suplex 1 2 Shannon Moore kicks out. Chris Jericho pulls up Shannon Moore and Irish Whips him into the corner. Chris Jericho rushes in Shannon Moore gets the Boots up. Shannon Moore climbing the second rope waiting for Chris Jericho. Chris Jericho back to his feet and runs jumps to the ropes. Springboard Codebreaker on Shannon Moore. Chris Jericho back to his feet. Chris Jericho runs and jumps to the second rope Lionsault finds the mark Pin 1 2 3.

*Lilian Garcia: Here Is Your Winner Lionheart Chris Jericho.​*
*Michael Cole:* Chris Jericho wins with the Lionsault. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* Not a good match for Shannon Moore. Chris Jericho took him to school.

*Lilian Garcia:* The following match is our main event. An it is a World Championship match. Introducing first from Toronto Canada weighing 241lbs. Being lead to the ring by Paul Heyman. The Rated R Superstar Edge. 
*Lilian Garcia:* Introducing next he is from Battle Creek Michigan weighing 235lbs. He is the P.W.R. World Champion The Whole F'N Show Rob Van Dam.

*Match #5. Main Event World Championship Match. Edge vs Rob Van Dam.​*
Lock Up Edge Whips Van Dam into the ropes. Van Dam off the ropes Ducks the Clothesline off the ropes again Edge turns around Van Dam hits a Spinning Hell Kick. Both men back their Van Dam goes for Clothesline Edge ducks and grabs Van Dam. Winning Edge on Van Dam. Pin 1 2 Van Dam kicks out. Edge now pulls up Van Dam. Edge Suplex's Van Dam. Paul Heyman shouting instructions to Edge. Edge pulling up Van Dam. Van Dam Small Package 1 2 Edge kicks out. Van Dam back up. Van Dam Kicks to the mid section of Edge. Van Dam Irish Whips Edge into the corner. Van Dam running in Monkey Flips Edge. Van Dam off the ropes Rolling Thunder. Van Dam looking around. Van Dam leaps to the top rope Five Star Frog Splash. Pin... Paul Heyman is on the apron arguing with the Ref. Van Dam back to his feet looking around. Dolph Ziggler from behind hits the Zig Zag on Van Dam. Dolph Ziggler rolls Edge over on Van Dam and now leaving the ring. Paul Heyman tells the Ref to turn around. Ref see's the Pin. 1 2 3. Dolph Ziggler walking backwards towards the entrance. CM Punk from behind spins Dolph Ziggler around and delivers the GTS. CM Punk runs into the ring. Paul Heyman and Edge flee the scene and going out through the crowd.

*Lilian Garcia: Here Is Your Winner And New P.W.R. World Champion The Rated R Superstar Edge......​*
*Michael Cole:* Paul Heyman distracts the Ref and Dolph Ziggler comes in and gets Edge the win. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* Rob Van Dam got robbed Michael. 
*Michael Cole:* Join us next week to see what Rob Van Dam and CM Punk are going to do next. Good night everyone.

*Dark Match: Ariane Andrew def's Jessie McKay @ 5:00 with the Springboard Bulldog Finisher. 
Dark Match: Shelton Benjamin & Jay Lethal def's The Headbangers @ 6:45 with the Lethal Combination finisher.*

*End of August 5th Show.​*


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Pro Wrestling Revolution Statement.​*
Pro Wrestling Revolution is announcing that as of today. P.W.R. is discontinuing the Cruiserweighting Championship Title. An that Cruiserweighing Champion Super Crazy will return the belt and it will be retired. Will be making announcement soon about a new Championship. Please stay tuned.

Sincerely P.W.R. President. 
Dixie Carter.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Joey Styles:* P.W.R. is excited to announce that it has signed the following Wrestler's. Hurricane Helms, Doink The Clown, Carlito, Epico, Primo, Jimmy Uso and Jey Uso. An P.W.R. has also hired Christy Hemme, Todd Grisham and Nigel McGuinness.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Pro Wrestling Revolution Thursday Night Breaking Point Premier Episode Live Tonight​*
*Match Card​*
*Singles Match*
Alberto Del Rio vs Al Snow

*Singles Match*
Carlito vs Hurricane Helms

*Tag Team Match* 
Fly Boys vs Mexicools

*Main Event Singles Match*
Amish Roadkill vs Blue Meanie​


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

​
*From The P.W.R. Arena In Wheeling West Virginia​*
*Joey Styles:* Hello and welcome everyone to premier episode of Thursday Night Breaking Point. I joined here by my commentating partner Todd Grisham. 
*Todd Grisham:* Tonight you will see Alberto Del Rio vs Al Snow. Fly Boys will face the Mexicools in tag team action. 
*Joey Styles:* Carlito will take on the Hurricane Helms and in the main event. Amish Roadkill faces Blue Meanie.

*Christy Hemme:* The first match is set for one fall. Coming to the ring from Lima Ohio weighing 235lbs Al Snow. 
*Christy Hemme:* His opponent is from San Luis Potosí, Mexico weighing 239lbs Alberto Del Rio.

*Match #1. Singles Match. Al Snow vs Alberto Del Rio.​*
Lock Up Del Rio Irish Whips Al Snow into the ropes. Al Snow off the ropes Del Rio Scoop Powerslam. Del Rio back to his feet and now Del Rio Running Boot to the head of Al Snow. Pin 1 2 Al Snow kicks out. Del Rio pulls up Al Snow and starts Punching away on the face of Al Snow. Del Rio Irish Whips Al Snow into the corner. Del Rio rushes in Step Up Enzuigiri Al Snow falls to the mat. Pin 1 2 Al Snow kicks out. Del Rio back to his feet and now signaling that it is time for the end. AL Snow back to his feet Del Rio Cross Armbreaker applied to Snow. Snow yelling in pain. Snow is tapping.

*Christy Hemme: Your Winner Alberto Del Rio.​*
*Joey Styles:* Alberto Del Rio makes quick work of Al Snow. 
*Todd Grisham:* That Cross Armbreaker is great submission move and once he has it on it is hard to get out.

*Christy Hemme:* The second match is set for one fall. Introducing first from the Caribbean weighing 230lbs Carlito.... 
*Christy Hemme:* From Raleigh North Carolina weighing 215lbs Hurricane Helms.

*Match #2. Singles Match. Carlito vs Hurricane Helms.​*
Lock Up Snapmare on Carlito Hurricane Helms off the ropes Drop Kick to the back of Carlito. Hurricane Helms pulls up Carlito. Kick to the gut on Carlito. Hurricane Helms Whips Carlito into the ropes. Carlito hangs to the ropes Hurricane Helms rushes in and Hurricanrana over the top rope. Carlito lands on the floor. Hurricane Helms inside the ring Carlito back to his feet. Hurricane Helms off the ropes Springboard Somersault Plancha to the outside. Hurricane Helms back to his feet grabs Carlito by the hair and tights. Hurricane Helms rolls Carlito into the ring. Pin 1 2 Carlito kicks out. Hurricane Helms heading to the top rope. Carlito back to his feet. Hurricane Helms Frog Splash Crossbody. Carlito rolls over Pin 1 2 Hurricane Helms kicks out. Hurricane Helms up Carlito back to his feet Carlito ducks the Punches and hits the Back Stabber Pin 1 2 3.

*Christy Hemme: The Winner of The Match Carlito....​*
*Joey Styles:* Todd Carlito hits that Back Stabber out of nowhere. 
*Todd Grisham:* Oh it is one of the most out of nowhere finishers in all of pro wrestling. 
*Joey Styles:* Up next is a tag team match up that should be fast and high flying. As the Fly Boys will face the Mexicools.

*Christy Hemme:* The following match up is a tag team match. Introducing first with a combined weight of 385lbs the team of Brian Kendrick and Paul London. The Fly Boys. 
*Christy Hemme:* An their opponents with a combined weight of 410lbs. Super Crazy, Psicosis. The Mexicools....

*Match #3. Tag Team Match. Fly Boys vs The Mexicools.​*
Super Crazy and Brian Kendrick starting out. Collar & Elbow Tie Up in the center of the ring. Brian Kendrick now with a Hammerlock applied on Super Crazy. Super Crazy now gets a Single Leg Take Down on Kendrick. Kendrick Somersaults backwards and on to his feet. Super Crazy now with a Standing Wrist Lock on Kendrick. Super Crazy with a Hammerlock on Kendrick. Kendrick Somersaults forward and now apply's a Standing Wrist Lock of his own on Super Crazy. Super Crazy Somersaults forward and now Nips Up. Brian Kendrick releases the hold Super Crazy now goes for a Full Nelson Kendrick drops downs and Rolls Up Super Crazy 1 2 Super Crazy reverses and Rolls Up Brian Kendrick 1 2 Kendrick kicks out. Super Crazy and Brian Kendrick Lock Up again. Brian Kendrick now with a Standing Side Headlock on Super Crazy. Super Crazy sends Kendrick into the ropes. Brian Kendrick off the ropes Shoulder Tackles Super Crazy falls on his back. Brian Kendrick off the ropes Step Over Super Crazy. Brian Kendrick off the ropes Super Crazy Leap Frogs over Brian Kendrick Springboard Crossbody catches Super Crazy Pin 1 2 Super Crazy kicks out. Brian Kendrick back to his feet as well as Super Crazy. Brian Kendrick Drop Kick Super Crazy ducks and tags in Psicosis. Psicosis runs over but isn't quick enough as Brian Kendrick tags in Paul London. Lock Up Waste Lock by Psicosis London reverses into a Side Headlock. Psicosis sends London into the ropes London Springboard Moonsault off the second rope. Pin 1 2 Psicosis kicks out. Paul London tags in Brian Kendrick Psicosis back to his feet Brian Kendrick off the ropes Hurricanrana into a Pin 1 2 3.

*Christy Hemme: Your Winners The Fly Boys.​*
*Joey Styles:* Fly Boys win and Todd it looks like Brian Kendrick caught Psicosis off guard with a brilliant Hurricanrana. 
*Todd Grisham:* Exactly Joey, Brian it's Hurricanrana into a pin. Hooked the legs one two three.

*Christy Hemme:* It is time for our main event and it is set for one fall. Coming to the ring from Philadelphia, Pennsylvania weighing 323lbs The Blue Meanie. 
*Christy Hemme:* An his opponent from Lancaster, Pennsylvania weighing 302lbs Amish Roadkill.

*Match #4. Main Event Singles Match. The Blue Meanie vs Amish Roadkill.​*
The Lock Up Blue Meanie sends Roadkill into the corner. Blue Meanie rushes in Diving Splash on Amish Roadkill. Blue Meanie hooks his head and Bulldogs Amish Roadkill out of the corner. Blue Meanie Elbow Drop. Blue Mean back up and now off the ropes Splash Amish Roadkill moves. Amish Roadkill now up to his feet. Pulling up Blue Meanie but now Meanie fighting back Meanie Irish Whips Amish Roadkill into the ropes. Roadkill off the ropes Blue Meanie hits him with a Clothesline. Splash now on Amish Roadkill. Blue Meanie now back up and has started climbing the ropes. Blue Meanie on the top rope. Meaniesault connects Pin 1 2 3.

*Christy Hemme: The Winner of The Match The Blue Meanie.​*
*Joey Styles:* Blue Meanie hits the Meaniesault and the win. 
*Todd Grisham:* Who knew a big man like that could fly with ease. 
*Joey Styles:* That is it for us tonight see you on Monday night. Good night.

*End of August 8th Show.​*


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Coming To Pro Wrestling Revolution.​*


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*On Tonights episode of Monday Night Excite Wrestling.​*
*we here from Rob Van Dam. After he lost the P.W.R World Championship to Edge on last weeks show. General Manager Steve Corino he also has major announcement to make tonight.*

*Confirmed matches for tonight.​*
*Harcore Title #1 Contenders Match - Sandman vs Sabu.

World Television Title Match - Chase Stevens vs Rob Van Dam.

Knockouts Match - Cherry Bomb vs Girl Dynamite Jennifer Blake.

U.S. Title #1 Contenders Match - Kofi Kingston vs Raven.​*


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Live From St. John Arena In Steubenville Ohio.

Hot Hardcore Night In Steubie​*
*Michael Cole:* Welcome to P.W.R. Monday Night Wrestling from Steubenville Ohio. We have a number one contenders match for the United States Title. Between two former U.S. Champions Raven and Kofi Kingston. An in yet another number one contenders match. This time for the Hardcore Title. The Sandman will take on Homicidal Suicidal Genocidal Death Defying Man known as Sabu. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* We also have a former champion in the ring right now Michael. Former World Champion Rob Van Dam.

*Rob Van Dam:* Last week I was robbed, robbed of the World Championship by Edge, Dolph Ziggler and Paul Heyman. Well tonight I demand a rematch right here right now. 
*G.M. Corino:* You want a rematch, you got a rematch. Tonight Rob Van Dam vs Edge for the P.W.R. World Championship. But Rob, Rob, Rob. You will be defending your Television Title here tonight against Chase Stevens. An you will get Edge in the main event.

*Michael Cole:* Rob Van Dam gets a rematch against Edge. But first he is going to face Chase Stevens in a T.V. Title match. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* What a main event that is going to be Michael.

*Lilian Garcia:* The first match is a number one contenders match for the Hardcore Championship. Introducing first from Philadelphia Pennsylvania weighing 244lbs. The Sandman. 
*Lilian Garcia:* An his opponent from Bombay India weighing 220lbs Sabu.

*Match #1. Hardcore Title Number One Contenders Match. The Sandman vs Sabu.​*
Sabu shoots in for a Single Leg and Sandman catches him with the cane. Sandman continuing to cane Sabu. Sabu rolls out of the ring to the floor. Sandman Slingshot over the top rope to the outside and catches Sabu with the cane. Sandman tosses his cane back inside the ring. Grabs Sabu and Whips him into the guard rail. Sandman rushes in and Clotheslines Sabu over the railing. Sandman looking pretty pleased with himself as he climbs over the rail to get to Sabu. Sabu on all fours crawling through the crowd. Sandman in hot pursuit. Sabu grabs a chair and turns around throws in Sandman's face. Sandman walked right into to it. Sabu grabs another chair and throws it at Sandman's face. Sandman barley standing and Sabu back to his feet and picks up a chair and hits Sandman over the head again and again. Sabu Irish Whips Sandman into the railing. Sabu sets up a chair. Sabu running leaps off the chair Heel Kick to the Sandman who falls over the railing. Sabu back to his feet and grabs the chair and sets it up again. Sabu get a running start leaps off the chair to the guard rail. Springboard Leg Drop off the rail to the head of the Sandman. Sabu now pulling Sandman up and pushes him into the ring. Sabu on the apron. Slingshot Somersault Leg Drop on the Sandman. Cover 1 2 Sandman kicks out. Sabu Stomping on Sandman. Sabu now going outside the ring and grabs a chair and tosses it into the ring. Sabu rolls back inside the ring and hits Sandman with the chair and again with the chair. Sabu cover Sandman 1 2 Sandman kicks out. Sabu up and grabs the chair sets it up. Sabu steps up on the chair Leg Drop off the chair but Sandman rolls out of the way. Sandman grabs his cane. Sabu doesn't see the Sandman has the cane. He is on the mat covering the cane. Sabu walks over to grab Sandman. Sandman turns around nails Sabu with the cane. Sandman back on his and whacks Sabu with the can again. Sandman grabs Sabu and is going for the White Russian Leg Sweep. Sabu counters and pushes Sandman through the ropes. Sandman back to his feet and is up on the apron. Sabu setup the chair. Sabu off the ropes leaps off the chair nails Sandman with a Heel Kick. Sandman lands on the concrete. Sabu on the apron of the ring. Sabu looks behind to Sandman. Sabu jumps on the second rope Asai Moonsault on Sandman. Sabu trying to get back his feet. Sabu crawling to the ring and now looking under the ring and Sabu is pulling out a table. Sabu has pulled out a table and sliding it inside the ring. Sabu rolling back into the ring. Sabu setting up the table. Sandman back to his feet and stumbling towards the ring. Sandman rolling back in the ring Sabu cuts him off. Stomping on Sandman. Knee to the face of Sandman. Sabu pulls up Sandman and lays him on the table. Sabu now grabs the chair and makes his way to the top rope. Atomic Arabian Facebuster on Sandman through the table. Cover 1 2 3.

*Lilian Garcia: Here Is Your Winner And Number One Contender For The Hardcore Title. Sabu.​*
*Michael Cole:* Sabu wins a Title shot with Mankind and he did with an Atomic Arabian Facebuster through the table on Sandman.
*Johnathon Coachman:*What do you expect from the Homicidal Suicidal Genocidal Sabu Michael. He is crazy. 
*Michael Cole:* Well up next is the first of two matches tonight for Rob Van Dam.

*Lilian Garcia:* The following match is for the P.W.R. Television Title. Introducing first from Santa Maria, California weighing 200lbs Chase Stevens. 
*Lilian Garcia:* An now introducing the P.W.R. Television Champion. From Battle Creek Michigan weighing 235lbs Rob Van Dam.

*Match #2. Television Championship Match. Chase Stevens vs Rob Van Dam (c).​*
Collar and Elbow Tie Up Van Dam to a Side Head Lock Chase Stevens pushes Van Dam off and into the ropes. Van off the ropes Chase Stevens Drops Down Van Dam jumps to the second rope Springboard Crossbody on Chase Stevens. Quick pin 1 2 Chase Stevens kicks out. Van Dam pulls up Chase Stevens. Chase Stevens Punches Van Dam. Van Dam Punching back. Both wrestler's trading blows back and forth. Van Dam ducks the Punch and Kicks Chase Stevens in the gut. Van Dam Double Underhook Facebuster. Van Dam rolls Chase Stevens over on his back. Van Dam Standing Moonsault to a cover 1 2 Chase Stevens kicks out. Van Dam pulls up Chase Stevens. Chase Stevens Kick to the mid section of Van Dam. Chase Stevens Hammerlock DDT spikes Van Dam. Chase Stevens folds up Van Dam 1 2 Van Dam kicks out. Chase Stevens back to his feet and heading to the top rope. Chase Stevens is going to go for the Shooting Star Press. Shooting Star Press Van Dam moves Chase Stevens hits the mat face first. Van Dam back to his feet. Van Dam grabs Chase Stevens hooks his legs and arms. Van Dam applying a Surfboard Dragon Sleeper to Chase Stevens. Ref asking Chase Stevens if he wants to give it up. Chase Stevens unable to answer. Ref holds up Chase's hand. It falls, Ref counts 1. Holds up his hand and it falls. Ref counts 2. Ref again holds Chase's arm and it falls. Ref calls for the bell Van Dam release the hold.

*Lilian Garcia: Here Is Your Winner And Still Television Champion The Whole F'N Show Rob Van Dam.​*
*Michael Cole:* Rob Van Dam retains the Television Championship. Now he can focus on Dolph Ziggler and the World Championship. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* An that match will be our main event here tonight. I can't wait. 
*Michael Cole:* Johnathon Chase Stevens went for the Shooting Star Press way to early in the match and he paid for it. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* Exactly Michael Rob Van Dam took advantage of that and won.

*Backstage​*
*Coach Scott D'Amore:* Listen we have a chance to finally take down the Monsters at Glory Road. 
*Petey Williams:* Yeah we do, but have seen what they have done? They man handled The Impact Players. 
*Chris Jericho:* If we work as a team we can do this. We can be the first Tag Team in P.W.R. history to defeat the Monsters.
*Coach Scott D'Amore:* Listen you two take care of business inside the ring. I will take care of business outside. Trust me.

*Arena​*
*Michael Cole:* Trust me? What does that mean? 
*Johnathon Coachman:* I don't know Michael, but they have quite a mountain to climb if they want to dethrone the Monsters.

*Lilian Garcia:* The following match is a Knockouts match set for one fall. Introducing first from Toronto Ontario Canada weighing 125lbs Cherry Bomb. 
*Lilian Garcia:* Her opponent is from Toronto Ontario Canada weighing 125lbs Girl Dynamite Jennifer Blake.

*Match #3. Knockouts Singles Match. Cherry Bomb vs Girl Dynamite Jennifer Blake.​*
*August 12 Show Continues Below.​*


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lock Up in the middle of the ring Side Headlock applied to Cherry Bomb. Cherry Bomb pulling the hair of Jennifer Blake. Blake Side Headlock Take Down. Blake really wrenching it in. Cherry Bomb trying to get out of it. Cherry Bomb hooks the leg and Rolls over Jennifer Blake in a Pin with a Bridge. 1 2 Jennifer Blake kicks and holds on to Cherry Bomb with the Side Headlock. Cherry Bomb rolls over Blake again 1 2 Blake kicks out and releases the hold. Both wrestlers back to their feet. Lock Up again Jennifer Blake Irish Whips Cherry Bomb into the ropes. Cherry Bomb ducks the Clothesline off the ropes and Diving Crossbody by Cherry Bomb. Pin 1 2 Jennifer Blake kicks out. Cherry Bomb back up and taunting the crowd. Cherry Bomb now walking over and taunting Jennifer Blake and Slapping her in the head as she lays on the mat. Ref telling Cherry Bomb to back off and let Jennifer Blake back her feet. Cherry Bomb pushes the Ref aside goes to pull up Jennifer Blake. Blake rolls up Cherry in a Small Package 1 2 Cherry Bomb kicks out. Jennifer Blake and Cherry Bomb back to their feet. Jennifer Blake ducks the Clothesline and turns around Jennifer Blake hits Cherry Bomb with a Spinning Side Kick. Puts Cherry Bomb on her butt. Cherry Bomb back to her feet and Jennifer Blake comes misses the The Kiss Goodnight. Cherry Bomb grabs Blake Whips her into the corner. Blake hits the turn buckles 
Cherry Bomb rushes in Jennifer Blake picks up Cherry Bomb in Firemen Carry. Cherry Bomb counters into a Tilt A Whirl Headscissors Take Down. Cherry Bomb Pin with her feet on the second rope. 1 2 Ref see's her feet on the rope. Cherry Bomb arguing with the Ref and pointing her finger and telling the Ref off something fierce. Jennifer Blake getting back to her feet. Jennifer Blake grabs Cherry Bomb from behind Belly to Back Suplex with a Bridge 1 2 Cherry Bomb kicks out. Blake is up waiting on Cherry Bomb. Cherry Bomb up to her feet Jennifer Blake grabs Cherry Bomb goes for the Dynamite Destroyer Cherry Bomb counters and hits the B.S.E. Best Superkick Ever. Pin 1 2 3.

*Lilian Garcia: Here Is Your Winner Cherry Bomb.​*
*Michael Cole:* Very exciting match between these two Knockouts Johnathon. 
Johnathon Coachman: Yes it was Michael. Cherry Bomb gets her first win on P.W.R. television. 
*Michael Cole:* Lets go to the ring to Joey Styles who is with General Manager Steve Corino.

*Joey Styles:* I here you would like to make an announcement. 
*G.M. Corino:* Yes I would Joey, ladies and gentlemen there have been a lot of changes here in P.W.R. as far as the Titles have been concerned. What with the Cruiserweight Championship now the Pure Championship. An the I.C. Title is now the Hardcore Championship. An tonight I would like to announce that beginning August 19th. There will be a tournament that will start with 16 wrestlers. An every Monday night right here on P.W.R. MNW. There will be two matches held in the tournament until we get to the final two wrestlers. Then on October 6th at Road To Revolution. We will crown the first ever P.W.R. Internet Champion. Every match in the tournament will be live streamed on the P.W.R. web site for free. All the wrestlers in the tournament are wrestlers who do not currently in a Title fight and do not currently hold a Championship in P.W.R.
*Joey Styles:* That is a major announcement.

*Michael Cole:* That is right Joey Styles, what an announcement by our General Manager. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* I can't wait for this tournament to begin Michael.

*Lilian Garcia:* The next match is a number contenders match for the United States Title. Introducing first from the Bowery weighing 244lbs Raven.
*Lilian Garcia:* His opponent if from Kingston Jamaica weighing 212lbs Kofi Kingston.

*Match #4. United States Championship Number Contenders Match. Raven vs Kofi Kingston.*

Ref calls for the bell and Kofi Kingston comes out Kicking on Raven. Raven backs up into the ropes. Raven catches Kofi Kingston's leg. Single Leg Take Down by Raven. Raven Stomping on Kofi Kingston. Raven pulls up Kofi and gives him some Forearm Smashes to the back. Raven tosses Kofi to the outside. Raven posing in the middle the ring. Kofi back to his feet and getting back into the ring. Raven Stomping on Kofi not allowing him to his feet. Kofi rolls back outside to the floor. Raven Slingshot Crossbody to the outside. Kofi moves and Raven hits the floor. Kofi up on the apron of the ring. Raven back to his feet. Kofi off the ring apron Hurricanrana on Raven. Kofi Kingston back to his feet and grabs Raven and rolls him back inside ring. Kofi up on the ring apron again. Kofi Springboard Crossbody Pin 1 2 Raven gets the right the shoulder up. Kofi pulls up Raven. Kofi Kingston off the ropes Drop Toe Hold by Raven. Raven now grabs Kofi's leg and locks in the Ankle Lock Submission. Kofi trying to reach for the ropes. Raven drags Kofi to the center of the ring. Ref asking Kofi if wants to give up. Kofi looking for a out. Raven telling Kofi to tap out. Kofi turns in on himself and rolls under Raven breaking the hold. Raven pulls up Kofi Raven Irish Whips Kofi reverses and hits the Trouble In Paradise. Both wrestlers down on the mat. Big Show, it's Big Show and he is coming down to the ring. Big Show getting into the ring and Ref stops him. Big Show Choke Slam on the Ref. Kofi Kingston back to his feet. Kofi turns around gets a Choke Slam of his own. Big Show now grabs Raven. Big Show picks up Raven over his head and tosses him to the outside through the time keeper's table. Security coming down to the ring.

*Lilian Garcia: The Ref has declared this match a draw.​*
*August 12th Show Continues Below.​*


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*G.M. Corino:* Hold on a minute, just hold on a minute. Big Show you want to go around interfering in matches and making matches for yourself? Well guess what. I can make matches too. An I have decided that you will defend your United States Title against Kofi Kingston and.... Raven in a Three Way Dance match at Glory Road.

*Michael Cole:* Big Show not looking happy standing in the ring. General Manager Steve Corino has made a Three Way Dance match for Glory Road. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* It is still going to be a big mountain to climb for both Raven and Kofi. 
*Micheal Cole:* Up next is our main event Rob Van Dam gets a rematch against Edge for the P.W.R. World Championship.

*Lilian Garcia:* The following match is our main event. Introducing from Battle Creek Michigan weighing 235lbs Rob Van Dam. 
*Lilian Garcia:* Introducing next being lead to the ring by Paul Heyman. From Toronto Ontario Canada weighing 241lbs. He is the P.W.R. World Champion The Rated R Superstar Edge...

*Match #5. Main Event P.W.R. World Championship Match. Rob Van Dam vs Edge.​*
Van Dam and Edge standing toe to toe in the center of the ring. Edge just slapped Van Dam. Van Dam goes to Punch Edge but he ducks. Edge grabs Van Dam and Whips him into the ropes Back Body Drop on Van Dam. Edge picking up Van Dam. Van Dam rolls up Edge in a Small Package 1 2 Edge kicks out. Van Dam Springboard Cross Body Block on Edge Pin 1 2 Edge kicks out. Van Dam pulls up Edge Irish Whips into the ropes. Edge off the goes for a Spear Van Dam Leap Frogs and Edge goes through the ropes to the floor. Van Dam on the apron. Springboard Asai Moonsault catches Edge in the face. All 235lbs of Rob Van Dam has come crashing down on the World Champion. Van Dam back his feet looking around. Van Dam scoops up Edge and drapes him over the guard rail. Van Dam on the apron of the ring. Corkscrew Guillotine Leg Drop on Edge. Van Dam rolls back inside the ring to break the Ref's count. Rob Van Dam picks up Edge and rolls him inside the ring. Van Dam back inside the ring and Pins Edge 1 2 Paul Heyman grabs Edge's boot and placed it on the bottom rope. Van Dam pointing at Heyman. Paul Heyman backing up from the ring with his hands in the air shaking his head no. Van Dam picks up Edge and Scoop Slams him. Van Dam off the ropes Rolling Thunder. Van Dam now leaps to the top rope. Paul Heyman up on the apron distracting the Ref. Dolph Ziggler from behind shoves Van Dam off the top rope. Dolph Ziggler inside the ring. CM Punk hits the ring and spins Dolph Ziggler around Kick to the mid section. CM Punk picks up Dolph Ziggler GTS. Ref turns around and calls for the bell. Edge back up and Spears CM Punk. Van Dam gets a chair Van Dam tosses the chair to Edge Van Daminator. Van Dam rolls outside the ring and is chasing Paul Heyman to the entrance and backstage.

*Lilian Garcia: The Referee has decide the match is a draw.​*
*Michael Cole:* Madness has broken out here in the ring. Dolph Ziggler attacking Rob Van Dam. CM Punk coming out and attacking Dolph Ziggler. Van Dam chasing Paul Heyman to the back. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* Here comes General Manager Steve Corino.

*G.M. Corino:* Next week right here we are going to have a tag team match main event. Rob Van Dam and CM Punk vs Dolph Ziggler and Edge. An it will be a Hardcore match.

*Michael Cole:* Whoa... Johnathon a hardcore tag team match between RVD and Punk facing Ziggler and Edge. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* It's going to be brutal Michael. 
*Michael Cole:* Be sure to join us next week for this and much much more. Good night everyone.

*Dark Match - Brie Bella def's A.J. Lee @ 4:45 with Twin Magic finisher.*

*End of August 12th Show.​*__________________


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*On Tonight's Episode of Thursday Night Breaking Point​*
*Singles Match​*Doink The Clown vs Daniel Bryan

*Singles Match*
Epico vs Primo

*Knockouts Singles Match*
Ariane Andrew vs Girl Dynamite Jennifer Blake

*Tag Team Match* 
Fly Boys vs The Mexicools​__________________


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*From The P.W.R. Arena In Wheeling West Virginia​*
*Joey Styles:* Hello everyone and welcome to another episode of Breaking Point. I'm Joey Styles along side my co host Todd Grisham.
*Todd Grisham:* Ladies and gentlemen we have a great show for you tonight. Doink The Clown will be in action against Daniel Bryan. Epico will face Primo. 
*Joey Styles:* An we also have a Knockouts match and a hardcore tag team rematch. As the Mexicools will take on The Fly Boys once again in our main event.

*Christy Hemme:* This first match is set for one fall. Introducing first from Parts Unknown weighing 230lbs Doink The Clown. 
*Christy Hemme:* His opponent from Aberdeen Washington weighing 210lbs Daniel Bryan.

*Match #1. Singles Match Doink The Clown vs Daniel Bryan.​*
Bell rings and Doink extends his hand to Daniel Bryan. Bryan goes to shake Doinks hand. Doink shoots in and takes down Daniel Bryan with a Double Leg Take Down. Doink back to his feet and pointing at Daniel Bryan and laughing. Daniel Bryan back up and shaking his head. Doink extends his hand and says he's sorry. Daniel Bryan says he isn't shaking Doinks hand. Doink now wanting a hug. Daniel Bryan goes to hug Doink but Doink slaps in the face. Doink now runs away to the outside of the ring. Daniel Bryan follows him Doink rolls back inside the ring. Daniel Bryan back inside the ring. Doink cuts him off and is Stomping on his back. Ref backs up Doink to let Daniel Bryan up. Daniel Bryan now rushes in and Doink grabs the Ref and hides behind the Ref Daniel Bryan stops. Doink rolls out of the ring and seeks back in as the Ref and Bryan are talking. Doink rolls up Daniel Bryan and pulls the tights 1 2 3.

*Christy Hemme:* Here Is Your Winner Doink The Clown

*Joey Styles:* Doink wins and is now laughing his *** off at Daniel Bryan. 
*Todd Grisham:* Doink always has something to laugh about.

*Christy Hemme:* The next match is set for one fall and a 5:00 minute time limit. Coming to the ring from Tampa Florida weighing 215lbs Primo.
*Christy Hemme:* Introducing next from San Juan, Puerto Rico weighing 217lbs Epico.

*Match #2. Singles Match Primo vs Epico​*
Lock Up Primo sends Epico into the ropes Drop Kick on Epico. Both wrestler's back to their feet. Primo ducks the Punches Primo Leg Sweep on Epico. Pin 1 Epico kicks out. Primo and Epico back up and Lock Up. Epico sends Primo into the ropes Epico Leapfrogs Primo. Primo off the ropes Epico jumps and hits the Hurricanrana. Epico to the apron Slingshot Somersault Senton. Pin 1 2 Primo kicks out. Epico pulls up Primo and Irish Whips into the corner. Epico runs in Springboard Tornado DDT spikes Primo. Pin 1 2 Primo kicks out Epico pulls up Primo Irish Whips him into the ropes. Epico Leapfrogs Primo. Primo jumps Springboard Crossbody Epico rolls over into a Pin 1 2 Primo kicks out. Epico and Primo back to their feet now and Primo Punches Epico ducks and grabs Primo and hits a Double Facebuster. Primo falls back into the ropes and now forward Epico rolls up Primo into a Small Package 1 2 Primo kicks out. Epico pulls up Primo Irish Whips into the corner Epico rushes jumps Primo moves Epico hits the turnbuckles face first. Primo Back Stabber Pin 1 2 3 .

*Christy Hemme: Here Is Your Winner Primo​*
*Joey Styles:* Nice fast paced match between these two Wrestler's. 
*Todd Grisham:* Joey up next we have a great Knockouts match between Girl Dynamite Jennifer Blake and newest Knockout Ariane Andrew. 
*Joey Styles:* This should be a really good match Ariane Andrew making her debut in P.W.R.

*Christy Hemme:* The following contest is a Knockouts match set for one fall. Introducing first Toronto Ontario Canada weighing 125lbs Girl Dynamite Jennifer Blake. 
*Christy Hemme:* An Making her way to the ring from Orlando Florida weighing 107lbs Ariane Andrew.

*Match #3. Knockouts Singles Match Ariane Andrew vs Girl Dynamite Jennifer Blake​*
Lock Up Jennifer Blake now applies a Side Headlock on Ariane Andrew. Ariane pulling the hair of Jennifer Blake. Ariane releases the hold Kicks Ariane in the mid section. Jennifer Blake Irish Whips Ariane into the ropes. Ariane Andrew off the ropes and met with a Clothesline by Jennifer Blake. Ariane rolls to the outside trying to gather her thoughts. Jennifer Blake off the ropes and hits Ariane Andrew with a Suicide Dive through the ropes to outside. Both wrestler's down and the Ref has begun counting. 1 2 3 4 5 Jennifer Blake now back to her feet and grabs Ariane Andrew and rolls her back into the ring. Jennifer Blake now on the ring apron. Ariane getting back her feet and now she rushes Jennifer Blake who counters with a Shoulder Block to the gut Ariane Andrew now hunched over. Jennifer Blake Slingshot Sunset Flip 1 2 Ariane Andrew kicks out. Jennifer Blake now back to her feet waiting on Ariane to get back to hers. Jennifer Blake Superkick Pin 1 2 3.

*Christy Hemme: Here Is Your Winner Girl Dynamite Jennifer Blake​*
*Joey Styles:* What a match between these two Knockouts. 
Todd Grisham: Jennifer Blake having it go all her way in this one Joey Styles. 
*Joey Styles:* Indeed she did, planting Ariane Andrew in debut match with that lethal superkick.

*Christy Hemme:* The following match is a hardcore tag team main event. Introducing first with a combined weight of 385lbs. The team of Brian Kendrick and Paul London the Fly Boys. 
*Christy Hemme:* Introducing next with a combined weight of 410lbs Super Crazy and Psicosis. The Mexicools.

*Match #4. Hardcore Tag Team Match: Fly Boys vs The Mexicools​*
Psicosis and Brian Kendrick will go at first in this match up. Collar & Elbow Psicosis backing Brian Kendrick into the corner. Psicosis now Punching Brian Kendrick in the face. Psicosis Irish Whips him into the opposite corner. Psicosis follows him in and lands a Clothesline. Scoop Slam on Brian Kendrick. Psicosis makes the tag to Super Crazy pulls up Brian Kendrick. Super Crazy Drop Kick Brian Kendrick to the outside. Super Crazy off the ropes Corkscrew Plancha to the outside landing on top Brian Kendrick's head. Paul London now going over to help his partner but gets jumped by Psicosis Brian Kendrick pulling himself up with the help of the guard rail. Super Crazy on the apron of the ring. Springboard Moonsault by Super Crazy takes out all three wrestler's including Psicosis. Super Crazy now picks up Brian Kendrick tosses him into the ring. Psicosis and London are still down. Super Crazy with the Pin 1 2 some how Brian Kendrick kicks out. Super Crazy Scoop Slams Brian Kendrick in the corner Super Crazy going to the rope. Paul London grabs a chair and throws it at the head of Super Crazy who falls off the ropes back into the ring. Brian Kendrick drapes his arm over Super Crazy. 1 2 No... Super Crazy kicks out. Both legal men are down in the ring. Paul London getting back into the ring but is stopped by Psicosis. Psicosis grabs Paul London and Power Bombs him from the apron to the floor. Psicosis back in the ring now Super Crazy is up now and dragging out of the corner. Psicosis to the top rope jumps and hits the Diving Leg Drop. Super Crazy Standing Moonsault. Pin 1 2 3.

*Christy Hemme: The Winners of The Match The Mexicools​*
*Joey Styles:* Todd I didn't think anything could top that Knockouts match but this just did. 
*Todd Grisham:* Exactly right Joey Styles. What a match and the Mexicools are victorious over the Fly Boys. 
*Joey Styles:* That is it we are done see you next time on Thursday Night Breaking Point.

*End of August 15th Show​*


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Breaking News​*
P.W.R. is proud to announce the signing of our newest Knockout Summer Rae.​


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*On Tonight's Episode of Monday Night Excite Wrestling

Confirmed Matches​*
*Knockouts Match​*A.J. Lee vs Brie Bella

*Round 1 Internet Tournament Series Match*
A.J. Styles vs Jeff Jarrett

*World Television Championship Match*
Psicosis vs Rob Van Dam (c)

*Round 1 internet Tournament Series Match*
Shelton Benjamin vs Christopher Daniels

*Tag Team Main Event Match* 
Rob Van Dam & CM Punk vs Dolph Ziggler & Edge​


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Live From The James A Rhodes Arena In Akron Ohio​*
*Rubber City Rumble​*
*Michael Cole:* Welcome to P.W.R. Monday Night Wrestling. Tonight we have the first two matches in the P.W.R. Internet Championship Tournament and we also have a huge tag team main event. Rob Van Dam and CM Punk will face Dolph Ziggler and new World Champion Edge. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* But first Michael Rob Van Dam will defend his Television Championship against Prince Nana. 
*Michael Cole:* But first we got A.J. Lee taking on Brie Bella in a rematch from a couple of weeks ago. A.J. Lee demanded a rematch after Brie Bella used the ropes to score a win over her.

*Lilian Garcia:* The next match is a Knockouts match and it is set for fall. Introducing first from Union City New Jersey weighing 115lbs A.J. Lee. 
*Lilian Garcia:* Her opponent from Scottsdale Arizona weighing 125lbs Brie Bella.

*Match #1. Knockouts Singles Match. A.J. Lee vs Brie Bella.​*
A.J. Lee locks up with Brie Bella. Brie Pushes A.J. Lee to the mat. A.J. back up and both Lock Up again. Brie Knee to the gut on A.J. Lee. Brie with a Side Headlock applied to. A.J. Lee Punching Brie Bella in the gut. A.J. Lee sends Brie into the ropes A.J. Lee drops down Brie off the ropes A.J. Lee Hurricanrana. A.J. Lee pulls up Brie Bella and Irish Whips into the ropes Brie Bella holds on. A.J. Lee rushes her Brie Bella lifts her and Stun Guns A.J. Lee off the ropes. Brie Bella now Stomping Slapping and taunting A.J. Lee as A.J. is down on the mat. Brie Bella Pins 1 2 A.J. Lee kicks out. Brie Bella forcing A.J. Lee's shoulders down 1 2 A.J. Lee kicks out. Brie Bella pulls up A.J. Lee. A.J. Lee fighting back with Forearm to the face. Brie Bella Knee to the gut. Brie Bella Irish Whips A.J. Lee into the ropes. A.J. Lee off the ropes Diving Crossbody to a Pin 1 2 Brie Bella kicks out. Nikki Bella now coming down to ring side. Both A.J. and Brie back to their feet. A.J. ducks the Clothesline and A.J. Lee rolls up Brie Bella in a Small Package 1 2 Brie kicks out. A.J. Lee now trying to drag Brie Bella to the center of the ring. Brie holds on to the ropes. The Ref now backing A.J. Lee. Nikki Bella pulls her twin sister to the floor and gets in the ring. Ref with his back turned and A.J. Lee didn't see the switch. A.J. Lee goes to get Nikki Bella. Nikki Bella kick to the gut. Bella Buster on A.J. Lee Pin 1 2 3.

*Lilian Garcia: Here Is Your Winner Brie Bella.​*
*Michael Cole:* The Bella's have pulled off Twin Magic as they like to call it. Nikki switch with Brie. The Ref and A.J. had no idea what happened. An as a result Nikki gets the pin and Brie gets credit for the win. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* A.J. Lee is mad Michael, even more than she was last week. She cannot believe the Bella's got the best of here again.

*Lilian Garcia:* The following match is an Internet Championship Tournament match. Introducing first Gainsville Georgia weighing 215lbs A.J. Styles.
*Lilian Garcia:* An his opponent is from Hendersonville Tennessee weighing 235lbs Double J Jeff Jarrett.

*Match #2. Round 1 Internet Championship Tournament Match. A.J. Styles vs Jeff Jarrett.​*
Jeff Jarrett getting into the ring and A.J. Styles immediately attacks with some Forearm Smashes to the back of the head. A.J Styles Punching away on the face of Jeff Jarrett. A.J. Styles Irish Whips Jarrett into the ropes Jarrett hangs on and jumps to the outside. Ref telling Jeff Jarrett to get back into the ring. Jeff Jarrett telling the Ref to back A.J. up. Ref telling A.J. Styles to back and let Jarrett back into the ring. The two Lock Up and A.J. Styles with a Waste Lock. Jeff Jarrett looking for a Single Leg. Jarrett trying to get out of the Waste Lock. Jeff Jarrett now grabs A.J. Styles wrist and gets A.J. in a Wrist Lock. A.J. Styles Somersault into a Nip Up but Jarrett counters into a Side Headlock on the mat. A.J. Styles uses his legs and puts Jarrett into a Headscissors. Jarrett breaks the hold and now A.J. has Jarrett in a Standing Side Headlock. Jeff Jarrett sends A.J. Styles into the ropes and Jarrett hangs on. A.J. Styles goes to Clothesline Jeff Jarrett. But Jarrett Back Body Drops A.J. out of the ring A.J Styles lands on his feet. Jeff Jarrett goes to Slingshot but A.J. Styles jumps to the apron and Punches Jarrett in the mouth. A.J. Styles back in the ring Jarrett off the ropes A.J. Styles Leap Frogs Jarrett off the ropes again A.J. Styles Drops Down A.J. Drop Kick Jarrett hangs on to the ropes. Jeff Jarrett off the ropes A.J. Styles Nips Up and sends Jarrett over the top rope to the outside. A.J. Styles to the apron. Springboard Crossbody on Jeff jarrett. A.J. back to his feet and pulls up Jarrett and rolls him into the ring. Pin 1 2 Jarrett kicks out. A.J. Styles pulls up Jarrett. Jarrett Punching away on A.J. Styles. Jarrett off the ropes A.J. Styles hits the Pele Kick Jeff Jarrett is down. A.J. Styles goes to Pin Jarrett but Jarrett rolls up A.J. into a Small Package but A.J. Styles counters into a Calf Killer Submission. Jeff Jarrett is yelling in pain and trying to find a way out. Jeff Jarrett is tapping he is tapping.

*Lilian Garcia: Here Is Your Winner A.J. Styles.​*
*Michael Cole:* What a match Johnathon, an A.J. Styles wins with the Calf Killer Submission. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* A.J. Styles is moving on to the second round of the tournament.

*Backstage​*
*Joey Styles:* Big Show, Big Show can we get a word with you about General Manager Steve Corino's decision last week to make a Three Way Dance match at Glory Road. 
*Big Show:* I don't care who is in the match or how many people are in the match. I'm going to Choke Slam them all and walk out with my United States Championship.

*Arena​*
*August 19th Show Continues Below​*


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Micheal Cole:* Big Show kind of dismissing both Raven and Kofi Kingston. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* Yes he is Michael, but with his size and power he can get away with it.

*Lilian Garcia:* This match is set for one fall and is for the World Television Title. Introducing first from Mexico City Mexico weighing 200lbs Psicosis. 
*Lilian Garcia:* An introducing next he is from Battle Creek Michigan weighing 235lbs. He is the World Television Champion The Whole F'N Show Rob Van Dam.

*Match #3. World Television Championship Match. Psicosis vs Rob Van Dam (c).​*
Lock Up by both Wrestler's in the center of the ring. Van Dam Whips Psicosis into the corner. Van Dam rushes in and Monkey Flips Psicosis to the center of the ring. Van Dam Standing Moonsault into a Pin 1 2 Psicosis kicks out. Both Wrestler's back to their feet. Van Dam goes to Punch Psicosis counters into a Crucifix Armbar. Van Dam now reaching his foot to the bottom rope. Van Dam now gets his right foot on the bottom rope. Ref telling Psicosis now breaks the hold. Psicosis Punching away on Van Dam and now Kicking Van Dam. Psicosis hooks Van Dam Snap Suplex into a Pin 1 2 Van Dam kicks out. Psicosis pulls up Van Dam DDT spikes Van Dam in the center of the ring. Psicosis dragging Van Dam over to the corner. Psicosis climbing to the top rope. Moonsault off the from the top Van Dam gets the Knees up. Van Dam Rolls Up Psicosis 1 2 Psicosis kicks out. Both Wrestler's laying the mat Ref has begun counting 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 Van Dam getting back to his feet. Ref breaks the count. Van Dam back to his feet and now Van Dam off the ropes Rolling Thunder into a Splash. Van Dam drags Psicosis over to the corner. Van Dam leaps to the top rope Split Legged Moonsault Psicosis rolls out of the way Van Dam hits the mat. Psicosis back to his feet and to the apron of the ring. Van Dam back to his feet and turns around. Psicosis Slingshot Springboard Frontflip Drop Kick on Van Dam. Psicosis pulling up Van Dam. Psicosis signaling it's time for the Juvi Driver. Psicosis tries to pick up Van Dam but he blocks it. Van Dam Backbody Drops Psicosis. Psicosis lands on his feet Van Dam turns around and catches Psicosis leg. Van Dam Step Over Spinning Heel Kick. Van Dam up and goes over to the ropes. Van Dam leaps to the top rope. Five Star Frog Splash connects Pin 1 2 3.

*Lilian Garcia: Here Is Your Winner And Still World Television Champion Rob Van Dam.​*
*Michael Cole:* Rob Van Dam wins again retains at least for another week his World T.V. Title.
Johnathon Coachman: Amazing match between these two. Michael let's not forget about the main event. Rob Van Dam still has a tag team match with CM Punk against Ziggler and Edge.

*Lilian Garcia:* This is the second match in the Internet Title Tournament. Introducing first from Orangeburg South Carolina weighing 248lbs Shelton Benjamin. 
*Lilian Garcia:* An introducing next from the City of Angels weighing 232lbs The Fallen Angel Christopher Daniels.

*Match #4. Round 1 Internet Championship Tournament Match. Shelton Benjamin vs C. Daniels.​*
Daniels climbs the ropes and raises his arms to the crowd who cheer. Shelton Benjamin comes up from behind and grabs Christopher Daniels and Power Bombs him Rolls Up Daniels 1 2 Chris Daniels kicks out. Shelton Benjamin pulls up Chris Daniels. Shelton Benjamin Irish Whips him into the corner. Shelton Benjamin rushes in and hits the Stinger Splash. Shelton Benjamin spins Chris Daniels around German Suplex with a Bridge 1 2 Chris Daniels kicks out. Shelton Benjamin back to his feet pulls up Chris Daniels. Shelton Benjamin Punches but Chris Daniels blocks and lands a Punch of his own. Chris Daniels Irish Whips Shelton Benjamin into the ropes Shelton Benjamin off the ropes Chris Daniels Drop Kicks Benjamin in the face Shelton hits the mat. Pin 1 2 Shelton Benjamin kicks out. Chris Daniels Side Headlock applied to Shelton Benjamin. Benjamin on his knees fighting trying to get out of the hold. Shelton Benjamin back to his feet Elbowing Chris Daniels in the gut. Chris Daniels breaks the hold. Shelton Benjamin off the ropes Chris Daniels catches his with a Reverse STO. Chris Daniels pointing to the top rope and now climbing the ropes. Chris Daniels Moonsault Shelton Benjamin moves Daniels hits the mat Benjamin Pin hooks the leg 1 2 3.

*Lilian Garcia: Here is your winner Shelton Benjamin.​*
*Michael Cole:* Shelton Benjamin capitalising on moving Daniels missing the Best Moonsault Ever. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* Shelton Benjamin is moving on in the tournament. 
*Michael Cole:* Up next is the main event and Rob Van Dam's second match of the night.

*Lilian Garcia:* The following match is our Tag Team main event. Introducing first the team of Rob Van Dam and CM Punk. 
*Lilian Garcia:* An introducing next being lead to the ring by Paul Heyman. The team of Dolph Ziggler and Edge.

*Match #5. Tag Team Main Event Match Match. R.V.D. & CM Punk vs Dolph Ziggler & Edge.​*
CM Punk and Dolph Ziggler starting out in this match. Lock Up Side Headlock on Ziggler. Ziggler sends CM Punk into the ropes. CM Punk off the ropes Ziggler Drop Kicks CM Punk. Ziggler Jumping Elbow Drop Pin 1 2 CM Punk kicks out. Dolph Ziggler pulls up CM Punk picks him up on his shoulders. Fireman's Carry Gutbuster. Pin 1 2 CM Punk kicks out. Dolph Ziggler tags in Edge. Edge Stomping on CM Punk. Edge pulls up CM Punk. Edge off the ropes Running Crossbody. Edge back to his feet and off the ropes Leg Drop CM Punk moves back to his feet dives and tags in Rob Van Dam. Edge back to his feet. Van Dam Running Clothesline on Edge. Van Dam runs jumps Springboard Crossbody finds the mark Pin 1 2 Edge kicks out. Van Dam back to his feet and pulls up Edge. Van Dam Irish Whips Edge into the corner. Van Dam rushes in Monkey Flip Edge out of the corner. Van Dam leaps to the top rope Slit Legged Moonsault Pin 1 2 Dolph Ziggler Dives and makes the save. Van Dam on his feet and Punching Dolph Ziggler. Van Dam Drop Kicks Dolph Ziggler out of the ring. Edge from behind rolls up Van Dam 1 2 Van Dam kicks out. Edge back up. Edge Punching away on Van Dam. Edge now waiting on Van Dam. Edge running in going for a Spear Van Dam leaps out of the way. Edge hits Dolph Ziggler who is standing on the apron. Van Dam tags in CM Punk who runs over grabs Edge GTS. Punk hits the Go To Sleep Pin 1 2 3.

*Lilian Garcia: Here Is Your Winners The Team of Rob Van Dam & CM Punk.​*
*Michael Cole:* CM Punk and R.V.D. get the win. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* There is no love loss between these two. But they worked as team and got the W. 
*Michael Cole:* Stay tuned to P.W.R. for all the latest updates and news. That is for us see you next week. Good Night Everyone.

*End of August 19th Show​*


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Pro Wrestling Revolution News Letter​*
*With the war raging between CM Punk, Rob Van Dam and Edge over the P.W.R. World Heavyweight Championship. General Manager Steve Corino has set up a number one contenders match for Monday night August 26th. Rob Van Dam goes one on one with CM Punk to decide who gets to face Edge at Glory Road for the World Heavyweight Championship. Who will win? Will Paul Heyman or Dolph Ziggler get involved? You will have to tune in to find out.

A.J. Lee has been having a tough time with the Bella twins as of late. Not being able to score a win over Brie Bella since they first match. She has another chance this Monday night against Brie Bella. Nigel McGuinness confirming this match just yesterday. A.J. Lee is has been pacing back and forth back stage and talking to herself.

The Internet Championship Tournament Series continues on Monday with two more exciting matches set A.J. Styles and Shelton Benjamin have become the first two wrestler's to move on to the second round. Who will become the next two to reach the second round? Tune in on Monday night.

Be sure to tune into Breaking Point this Thursday night at 8:00 Pm eastern time.*


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*From The P.W.R. Arena In Wheeling W.V.A.​*
*Joey Styles:* Welcome to Breaking Point we are in the Friendly City Wheeling West Virginia.
*Todd Grisham:* Tonight we have the debut of the Motor City Machine Guns. An Sabu will face Doink The Clown. Also tonight Hurricane Helms is taking on Primo.

*Christy Hemme:* The following match is set for one fall. Introducing first from Bombay India weighing 220lbs Sabu. 
*Christy Hemme:* His opponent from Parts Unknown weighing 230lbs Doink The Clown.

*Match #1. Singles Match Sabu vs Doink The Clown.​*
Doink dancing around in the ring and now extends his hand to Sabu. Sabu points to the sky Doink looks up Sabu shoots in with a Single Leg Take Down. Sabu rolls Doink over and get him into a Single Arm Arabian Clutch. Doink now crawling and inching to the bottom rope. Doink just barely gets his hand on the bottom rope. Ref telling Sabu to break the hold which he does. Sabu Stomping on the back of Doink. Doink now crawling under the bottom rope. Sabu Slingshot Leg Drop on the back of the head of Doink. Sabu pulls Doink to the outside. Sabu Irish Whips Doink into the guard rail. Doink hits the rail and looks to be in pain. Sabu grabs a chair and throws it in the ring. Sabu rolls back into the ring and sets up the chair. Sabu off the ropes jumps off the chair leaps to the top rope nails Doink with a Somersault Plancha. Both wrestler's down and now the Ref has come out of the ring and checking on both wrestler's. Sabu getting up. Sabu Stomping on Doinks head a couple of times. Sabu pull up Doink and leading him back to the ring. Sabu Drop Kicks Doink in the back and Doink hits the ring. Sabu to his feet and now rolls Doink back into the ring. Pin 1 2 Doink gets the right shoulder up. Sabu pulls up Doink Punches him in the face. Now Irish Whips him into the corner. Sabu sets up the chair Sabu leaps off the chair Doink moves Sabu hits the corner turnbuckles. Doink Pins Sabu hooks the leg 1 2 Sabu kicks out. Doink gets up and stumbles over and picks up the chair laying the ring. Doink folds it up turns around Sabu Drop Kicks it into Doinks face. Sabu Pins Doink 1 2 3.

*Christy Hemme: Here Is Your Winner Sabu.​*
*Joey Styles:* Sabu wins and Doink suffers his first lost here in P.W.R.
*Todd Grisham:* Doink, I don't know what he was thinking. If he would have used the chair he would have been disqualified. 
*Joey Styles:* I don't know how Sabu didn't get disqualified by drop kicking it Doink's face.

Christy Hemme: The next contest is set for one fall making his way to the ring from Raleigh, North Carolina weighing 215lbs Hurricane Helms. 
Christy Hemme: His opponent from Tampa Florida weighing 215lbs. This is Primo.

*Match #2. Singles Match Hurricane Helms vs Primo.​*
The two wrestler's Lock Up and now Hurricane Helms sends Primo into the ropes Primo off the ropes Baseball Slides under Hurricane Helms and jumps on the ropes Springboard Crossbody on Hurricane Helms Pin 1 2 Hurricane Helms kicks out. Primo to the apron Slingshot Senton Hurricane Helms rolls out of the way and Primo hits the mat. Hurricane Helms Pin 1 2 Primo kicks out at two. Hurricane Helms pulls up Primo and Whips him into the corner Hurricane Helms runs in goes for a Drop Kick Primo ducks out to the apron. Primo Slingshot to a Springboard Senton finds the mark. Pin 1 2 Hurricane Helms kicks out again. Primo with a Reverse Chinlock applied. Hurricane Helms stretches and now gets his foot on the bottom rope. Primo breaks the hold and pulls up Hurricane Helms. Primo Sweeps the legs of Hurricane Helms. Primo now climbing the ropes. Primo on the second rope Leg Drop Hurricane Helms rolls out of the way. Primo hits the mat. Primo now on his knees rubbing his backside. Hurricane Helms off the ropes and hits the Shining Wizard. Pin 1 2 3.

*Christy Hemme: The Winner of The Match Hurricane Helms.​*
*Joey Styles:* Exciting match by these great wrestler's 
*Todd Grisham:* Hurricane Helms pulls that Shining Wizard out of nowhere.

*Christy Hemme:* This next match is set for one fall with a 5:00 minute time limit. Introducing first from Tokyo Japan weighing 210lbs The Japanese Buzzsaw Yoshihiro Tajiri. 
*Christy Hemme:* Introducing next from the Caribbean weighing 230lbs Carlito.

*Match #3. Singles Match Yoshihiro Tajiri vs Carlito.​*
Bell rings and Tajiri waste no time runs Drop Kicks the leg of Carlito. Tajiri Knee Drop on the face of Carlito. Carlito back to his feet. Tajiri Irish Whips Carlito but Carlito reverses Tajir off the ropes Cartwheel Forearm Smash into the face of Carlito who falls backwards through the ropes to the floor. Tajiri to the apron Tajir Kicks Carlito in the head and stumbles backwards. Tajiri Asai Moonsault from the second rope nails Carlito. Tajiri pulls up Carlito Irish Whip Carlito reverses and Tajiri hits the side of the ring. Carlito Punching away now on Tajiri. Knee to the gut now of Tajiri. Carlito rolls Tajiri into the ring. Carlito Elbow Drop on Tajiri Pin 1 2 Tajiri kicks out. Carlito pulls up Tajiri and Whips him into the corner. Carlito rushes in and Tajiri gets the Boots up and hits Carlito in the face. Tajiri comes out of the corner and now is Kicking Carlito in the legs. Carlito down on his knees. Tajiri off the ropes and hits the Shining Wizard. Pin 1 2 Carlito kicks out. Tajiri back up on his feet. Carlito getting up but Tajiri hits the Buzzsaw Kick Tajiri Pin 1 2 3.

*Christy Hemme: Here Is Your Winner Yoshihiro Tajiri.​*
*Joey Styles:* Someone might want to get Carlito to a hospital. He is out. 
*Todd Grisham:* That buzzsaw kick of Yoshihiro Tajiri is vicious.

*Christy Hemme:* The following match is out main event and it is a tag team match set for one fall. Introducing first with a combined weight of 420lbs. The Motor City Machine Guns. 
*Christy Hemme:* An their opponents with a combines weight of 385lbs. Fly Boys.

*Match #4. Tag Team Match M.C.M.G. vs Fly Boys.​*
Alex Shelley starting out against Brian Kendrick. Lock Up by both wrestler's Alex Shelley Whips Brian Kendrick into the ropes. Brian Kendrick off the ropes Clothesline Brian Kendrick back up and Alex Shelley Drop Kick to the chest of Kendrick. Leg Drop across the neck of Brian Kendrick. Pin 1 2 Brian Kendrick kicks out. Alex Shelley pulls up Brian Kendrick and Irish Whips him into the his corner. Alex Shelley tags in Chris Sabin. Chris Sabin comes in and is now Punching away on Brian Kendrick. Chris Sabin now Kicking Brian Kendrick in the thighs. An a now Chris Sabin grabs Brian Kendrick. Overhead Belly to Belly Suplex. Chris Sabin now Pins 1 2 Brian Kendrick kicks out. Chris Sabin pulls up Brian Kendrick Irish Whip into the ropes Chris Sabin goes for a Drop Kick but Brian Kendrick hangs on to the ropes and now tags in Paul London. Paul London comes in and is Punching Chris Sabin in the face. The Mexicools now have hit the ring and are attacking the both Brian Kendrick and Paul London. Super Crazy picks up Paul London and throws him outside the ring to the floor. Ref has called for the bell. Super Crazy on the apron and Asai Moonsault off the second rope. Psicosis DDT on Brian Kendrick on the floor. Both Sabin and Shelley have left the left. Security has come down to the ring and are separating the two tag teams.

*Christie Hemme: Here Are Your Winners By Disqualification The Fly Boys.​*
*Joey Styles:* Mexicools have not forgotten about the Fly Boys beating them last week. Security still trying to separate the teams from each other. An now we have to go. See you next week. Good bye.

*End of August 22nd Show​*


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*P.W.R. Press Release​*
P.W.R. is proud to announce that it has signed Mexican luchador wrestler Sin Cara.​


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

The feud that will not stop. A.J. Lee will not stop until she pins Brie Bella in the center of the ring. The Bella twins have numbers on their side. Last week Brie Bella, or shall we say Nikki Bella scored the pin fall after the two pulled off Twin Magic. With Nikki taking her sisters place in the ring.

Internet Championship Tournament Series continues on. A.J. Styles and Shelton Benjamin have already punched their tickets to the second round. An tonight with two more matches on tap. We will all get to see two more wrestler's punch their tickets to the second round. An remember October 6th this will all come to an end with the final two wrestler's fighting it out for the chance to be crowned the first P.W.R. Internet Champion.

Huge number one contenders match tonight by order of General Manager Steve Corino. Rob Van Dam vs CM Punk. These have have gone toe to toe for the title. An they have even been tag team partners. Both will leave it all in the ring and who ever wins. Will wrestle World Champion Edge at Glory Road.

*Confirmed Matches For Tonight's Monday Night Excite Wrestling​*
*Knockouts Singles Match​*A.J. Lee vs Brie Bella

*Rd #1 Internet Championship Tournament Match* 
Stevie Richards vs Chris Sabin

*Hardcore Singles Match* 
Bubba Ray Dudley vs D'Lo Brown

*Rd #1 Internet Championship Tournament Match* 
Shark Boy vs Samoa Joe

*P.W.R. World Championship #1 Contenders Match *
Rob Van Dam vs CM Punk​


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Live From Salem Civic Center In Salem Virginia​*
*Virginia Is For Hardcore​*
*Michael Cole:* Welcome to P.W.R. in the Salem Virginia. An we have a great show for you tonight.
*Johnathon Coachman:* We have Rob Van Dam and CM Punk in our main event. In a number one contenders match to face World Champion Edge at Glory Road. An we have two more matches in the Internet Championship Tournament Series. 
*Michael Cole:* An we are going to start out with a Knockouts match.

*Lilian Garcia:* The following match is set for fall. Introducing first from Scottsdale Arizona weighing 125lbs Brie Bella. 
*Lilian Garcia:* An her opponent from Union City New Jersey weighing 115lbs. A.J. Lee.

*Match #1. Knockouts Singles Match Brie Bella vs A.J. Lee.​*
Both women circling each other A.J. Lee goes for a Lock Up but Brie Bella hits her with a Knee to the gut. Brie Bella Irish Whips A.J. Lee into the ropes. A.J. Lee hangs on to the ropes. Brie Bella rushes in for a Clothesline. A.J. Lee ducks and pulls the ropes down Brie Bella flies through the ropes to the floor. A.J. Lee walking backwards in the ring. The Ref has begun his count. Someone is coming through the crowd. Nikki Bella has come through the crowd she has a chair. Nikki hits the ring A.J. Lee has her back to her. Nikki Bella hits A.J. Lee in the back with the chair. Ref turns around and immediately calls for the bell. Brie Bella back in the ring and both Nikki and Brie attacking A.J. Lee. Cherry Bomb is now running down the entrance and hits the ring. Bella twins exit the ring and are fleeing through the crowd. Ref is checking on the condition of A.J. Lee.

*Lilian Garcia: Your Winner Via Disqualification A.J. Lee.​*
*Michael Cole:* Well Johnathon A.J. finally gets a win over Brie Bella. But I don't think she wanted to win it this way. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* Nobody wants to win by getting a chair to the back Michael. An good for A.J. that Cherry Bomb can down and made the save.

*Lilian Garcia:* The next match is a Internet Championship Tournament match. Introducing first from Philadelphia, Pennsylvania weighing 215lbs Stevie Richards. 
*Lilian Garcia:* Introducing next from Detroit Michigan weighing 205lbs Chris Sabin.

*Match #2. Rd #1 Internet Championship Tournament Match Stevie Richards vs Chris Sabin.​*
Lock Up in the center of the ring. Stevie Richards Whips Chris Sabin into the ropes. Chris Sabin off the ropes and Baseball Slides through Stevie's legs. Chris Sabin back to his feet hooks Stevie Richards Tiger Suplex Pin 1 2. Stevie Richards kicks out. Chris Sabin now back to his feet and off the ropes and Drop Kicks Stevie Richards to the outside. Stevie hits the floor. Chris Sabin Slingshot Crossbody Stevie rolls out of the way. Chris Sabin hits the floor. Ref 1 2 3 4 5 6 Stevie Richards back up and rolls back inside the ring breaking the Ref's count. Stevie Richards rolls back outside and pulls up Chris Sabin and rolls him back inside the ring. Stevie going for the Pin but Sabin counters into a Small Package 1 2 3.

*Lilian Garcia: Here Is Your Winner Chris Sabin.​*
*Johnathon Coachman:* Sabin playing possum and rolls up Stevie Richards.
*Michael Cole:* Chris Sabin moves on to the second round of the tournament series.

*Backstage​*
*Edge:* They tell me to show up and then they tell me I'm wrestling tonight. 
*Paul Heyman:* I know, I know. 
*Edge:* Should I just leave? Should I just go home? 
*Paul Heyman:* You know what just go and I wi..
*G.M. Corino:* You don't feel like you should be here? 
*Edge:* Exactly, why I am here when I am not wrestling? An besides I am not going to wrestle anyone til I have to. 
*G.M. Corino:* Well if you want to leave go ahead. Infact take next week off too. 
*Paul Heyman:* Are you serious? 
*G.M Corino:* Sure, although I am glad I ran into you to let you know one thing. You will be defending your World Championship Title at Glory Road. 
*Edge:* Yeah against who?
*G.M. Corino:* Against whoever wins the number one contenders match tonight. Either Rob Van Dam of CM Punk. An don't think about interfering. Or management will strip you of the World Title.

*Arena​*
*Lilian Garcia:* The next match is a Hardcore match. Coming to the ring he is from Dudleyville weighing 326lbs Bubba Ray Dudley. 
*Lilian Garcia:* His opponent making his way to the ring from from Chicago illinois weighing 249lbs D'Lo Brown.

*Match #3. Hardcore Singles Match Bubba Ray Dudley vs D'Lo Brown.​*
Bell rings and D'Lo Brown attacks Bubba Ray Punching him in the face. D'Lo Brown Irish Whips Bubba Ray into the ropes. Bubba Ray ray off the ropes and get laid out by a Clothesline. D'Lo Brown pulls out a chain wraps his hand and is Punching away on Bubba Ray. Now bashing him in the face with it. Bubba Ray is busted open. D'Lo Brown now to the outside and grabs a chair and gets back inside the ring. D'Lo Brown giving Bubba Ray Chair Shots. Devon now hits the ring. Devon asking D'Lo to give him the chair. D'Lo Brown gives Devon Dudley the chair. Devon raises the chair and strikes D'Lo Brown with it in the back of the head. Devon pulls up D'Lo Brown and hits the Piledriver. Devon pulling Bubba Ray over and lays him over D'Lo Brown. Devon tells the Ref to count. Pin 1 2 3.

*Lilian Garcia: Your Winner of The Match Bubba Ray Dudley.​*
*Michael Cole:* Devon turning on D'Lo Brown and getting Bubba Ray Dudley the win.
*Johnathon Coachman:* Does this mean the Dudley's are back together Michael?

*August 26th Show Continues Below​*


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Lilian Garcia:* This next match is set for one and is a Internet Championship Tournament match. 
Introducing first from the Deep Blue Sea weighing 205lbs Shark Boy. 
*Lilian Garcia:* His opponent is from the Isle of Samoa weighing 280lbs The Samoan Submission Machine Samoa...... Joe.

*Match #4. Rd #1 Internet Championship Tournament Match Shark Boy vs Samoa Joe.​*
Shark Boy rushes in Samoa Joe sides steps him Shark Boy hits the turn buckles chest first. Shark Boy turns around and Samoa Joe runs and grabs Shark Boy. Samoa Joe Exploder Suplex on Shark Boy. Pin 1 2 Shark Boy kicks out. Samoa Joe pulls up Shark Boy sends him into the ropes. Samoa Joe hits a Running Leg lariat. Shark Boy down on the mat Samoa Joe pulls him up and is now goes to Punch but Shark Boy blocks and hits a some Punches of his own. Shark Boy Irish Whips Samoa Joe into the corner. Shark Boy rushes in Samoa Joe moves Shark Boy hits the turn Buckles. Samoa Joe CCS Enzuigiri on Shark Boy Pin 1 2 3.

*Lilian Garcia: Your winner of the match Samoa Joe.​*
*Michael Cole:* Samoa Joe moving on in the tournament making quick work of Shark Boy. 
*Johnathon Coachman:* Shark Boy is Shark soup now Michael. 
*Michael Cole:* Coming up next ladies and gentlemen is our main event CM Punk will Rob Van Dam in number one contenders match. To see who will face Edge at Glory Road.

*Lilian Garcia:* The following match is our main event and it is a number one contenders match for the P.W.R. World Heavyweight Champion. Introducing first from Battle Creek Michigan weighing 235lbs Rob Van Dam. 
*Lilian Garcia:* Introducing next from Chicago Illinois weighing 218lbs CM Punk...

*Match #5. P.W.R. World Championship #1 Contenders Match Rob Van Dam vs CM Punk.​*
Bell rings and both wrestler's Lock Up Rob Van Dam backs up CM Punk into the corner. Rob Van Dam now with some Knife Edge Chops on the chest of CM Punk. Van Dam grabs CM Punk Irish Whips him into the corner. Van Dam rushes in CM Punk moves Van Dam hits the turn buckles CM Punk now with some quick Kicks to the legs and mid section of Van Dam. CM Punk Side Headlock on Van Dam. Running Bulldog out of the corner plants Van Dam face first on the mat. Pin 1 2 Van Dam kicks out. CM Punk pulls up Rob Van Dam. CM Punk Punching and Kicking on Van Dam. CM Punk Irish Whips Van Dam into the ropes. Van Dam off the ropes ducks the Clothesline. Van Dam Springboard Crossbody catches CM Punk. Pin 1 2 CM Punk kicks out. Van Dam back up and takes off. Van Dam off the ropes Rolling Thunder on CM Punk. Van Dam drags CM Punk to the corner. Van Dam leaps to the rope in one motion. Split Legged Moonsault connects Pin 1 2 CM Punk gets the boot on the bottom rope. Ref telling Van Dam that the leg is on the rope. Van Dam is arguing with the Ref. CM Punk from behind rolls ups Van Dam 1 2 Van Dam kicks out. Van Dam rolls to the outside. CM Punk Slingshot Crossbody catches Van Dam who hits the floor hard. CM Punk pulls up Van Dam and rolls him into the ring. CM Punk back in the ring and Pin 1 2 Van Dam gets the right shoulder up. CM Punk pulls up Van Dam and is going for the GTS Punk gets Van Dam up. Paul Heyman now coming down to the ring and is on the apron. CM Punk puts down Rob Van Dam and goes after Paul Heyman Ref cuts him off and Heyman jumps off the apron to the floor. Ref ejecting Paul Heyman from ringside. Dolph Ziggler hits the ring and goes for the Zig Zag Punk counters with a Roundhouse Kick and Dolph Ziggler rolls outside the ring. Rob Van Dam goes for Spin Kick CM Punk ducks and picks up Van Dam on his shoulders. CM Punk hits the GTS Ref turns around CM Punk Pin 1 2 3.

*Lilian Garcia: Here Is Your Winner And New Number One Contender CM Punk.​*
Michael Cole: CM Punk pulls out the win against overwhelming odds. 
Johnathon Coachman: Paul Heyman and Dolph Ziggler tried to pull some shenanigans. But CM Punk would have non of it. 
Michael Cole: Folks be sure to join us next week right here on Monday Night Excite Wrestling. Good night everyone.

*End of August 26th Show.​*


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*P.W.R. Press Release​*
P.W.R. is proud to announce that it has signed Adrian Neville and Dean Ambrose.

P.W.R would like to announce that the Headbangers Mosh and Thrasher have been released from their contracts. P.W.R. would like to wish both wrestler's the very best in all future endeavors.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Live From The P.W.R. Arena In Wheeling West Virginia​*
*Joey Styles:* Hello, welcome to Breaking Point. I am Joey Styles along side Todd Grisham. 
*Todd Grisham:* What a show we have for you tonight. As Super Crazy will go one on one against Brian Kendrick. Hurricane Helms will face Yoshihiro Tajiri. Epico and Primo will battle it out in a 2 out of 3 falls match.
*Joey Styles:* An in our main event, The Sandman will take on Doink The Clown in a hardcore match. The poor *******. But now lets go to Christie Hemme in the ring.

*Christie Hemme:* The first match of the night is set for one fall. Introducing first from Raleigh North Carolina weighing 215lbs Hurricane Helms...
*Christie Hemme:* His opponent from Tokyo Japan weighing 210lbs The Japanese Buzzsaw Yoshihiro Tajiri.

*Match #1. Singles Match One Fall To A Finish Hurricane Helms vs Yoshihiro Tajiri.​*
Lock Up Hurricane Helms Whips Tajiri into the ropes. Yoshihiro Tajiri off the ropes Hurricane Helms Clothesline Yoshihiro Tajiri ducks and stops and hits a Side Kick. Yoshihiro Tajiri now with some vicious Buzzsaw Kicks to the side and thigh of Hurricane Helms. Tajiri now off the ropes and is met with a Drop Kick to the face of Tajiri. Tajiri is down Hurricane Helms Pin 1 2 Tajiri kicks out. Hurricane Helms and Tajiri are back to their feet. Tajiri Punch to the face and now Irish Whips Hurricane Helms into the corner Hurricane Helms hits Tajiri with an Uppercut. Hurricane Helms on the second rope now and hooks Tajiri. Tornado DDT but Tajiri throws him off. Hurricane Helms rushes back in Tajiri ducks outside the ropes Hurricane Helms hits the ring post. Tajiri now climbs the ropes and Sunset Flip into a Pin 1 2 Hurricane Helms kicks out. Tajiri Back up and now measures Hurricane Helms for a Buzzsaw Kick but Hurricane Helms ducks and Punches Tajiri in the gut. Hurricane Helms back to his feet Punching away Tajiri. Hurricane Helms Irish Whips Tajiri into ropes. Handspring Back Elbow by Tajiri catches Hurricanes Helms in the mouth. Tajiri back his feet Hurricane Helms on his knees and ducks the Buzzsaw Kick again. Hurricane back to his feet and Tajiri ducks the Clothesline. Hurricane Helms turns around and Tajiri sprays him with the Green Mist. Tajiri picks up Helms. Brainbuster Pin 1 2 3.

*Christie Hemme: Here Is Your Winner Yoshihiro Tajiri.​*
*Joey Styles:* Back and forth match and in the end it is all Yoshihiro Tajiri with the win. 
*Todd Grisham:* The Hurricane was lucky to duck the Buzzsaw Kick twice. But he couldn't duck the Green Mist.

*Christie Hemme:* Please welcome to the ring A.J. Lee

*A.J. Lee:* On Monday night I got a win over Brie Bella. But only after her ***** twin sister Nikki smashed me with a chair. An only after Cherry Bomb hit the ring did they both stop attacking me. An so I would like to make a challenge to the Bella Twins. An if it is okay with Cherry Bomb. I want a both of you stupid *****es in the ring. I don't care if it is here or on Monday night.

*Joey Styles:* Speaking of Cherry Bomb here she comes down to the ring.

*Cherry Bomb:* Is it okay with me. Did you see what those *****es did to me at Warfare? Let's team up and give them a beating they will not forget. 
*A.J. Lee:* Bella Twins you have been put on notice.

*Joey Styles:* A.J. Lee and Cherry Bomb making it clear that they want a tag match against the Bella Twins. 
*Todd Grisham:* This riff between Brie Bella and A.J. Lee is now including Cherry Bomb and Nikki Bella.

*Christie Hemme:* The next match is set for one fall. Introducing first from Orlando Florida weighing 185lbs Brian Kendrick.
*Christie Hemme:* Introducing next from Tulancingo, Hidalgo, Mexico weighing 210lbs The Insane Luchador Super Crazy.

*Match #2. Singles Match One Fall To A Finish Brian Kendrick vs Super Crazy.​*
Lock Up in the center of the ring Knee to the gut on Super Crazy. Super Crazy back into the corner. Brian Kendrick Punching away on Super Crazy and now with Forearm Smashes to the back of Super Crazy. Ref now backs up Brian Kendrick. Super Crazy up and out of the corner. Brian Kendrick goes for a Punch but Super Crazy blocks and hits Brian Kendrick with a Punch of his own. Super Crazy off the ropes but Brian Kendrick hits a Drop Kick right in the face of Super Crazy. Pin 1 2 Super Crazy kicks out. Brian back to his feet and now with a Kick to the back of Super Crazy who is on his knees. Brian Kendrick repeatedly Kicking Super Crazy in the back. Kendrick with a Kick to the head. Pin 1 2 Super Crazy again kicks out. Brian Kendrick telling the Ref to count quicker. Brian Kendrick pulls up Super Crazy to his feet. Brian Kendrick Punching Super Crazy in face. Brian Kendrick Whips Super Crazy into the corner. Brian Kendrick rushes in Super Crazy moves Kendrick hits the turn buckles. Super Crazy Schoolboy Pin 1 2 3.

*Christie Hemme: Here Your Winner The Insane Luchador Super Crazy.​*
*Joey Styles:* Super Crazy wins the match.
Todd Grisham: More importantly nobody interfered in the match. 
*Joey Styles:* An that is the amazing part. Up next Primo and Epico go one on one in a two out of three falls match. This should be exciting. 
*Todd Grisham:* I have been looking forward to this match all night.

*Christie Hemme:* The next match is a two out of three falls match. The first wrestler to pin his opponent two times is the winner. Introducing first from San Juan, Puerto Rico weighing 217lbs Epico. 
*Christie Hemme:* An his opponent from Tampa Florida weighing 215lbs Primo.

*Match #3. Two Out of Three Falls Match Epico vs Primo.​*
Lock Up and immediately Primo sends Epico into the ropes. Epico off the ropes Primo with a Tilt A Whirl Headscissors Takedown. Epico and Primo back their feet Primo Clothesline but Epico ducks turns around and hits a Drop Kick. Pin 1 2 Primo kicks out. Epico back up pulls up Primo Kick to the gut and rolls up Primo in a Small Package 1 2 Primo kicks out. Epico to the apron Slingshot Somersault Seton Primo moves Epico lands on the mat. Primo rolls him up 1 2 3. Primo scores the first pinfall of the match. Both wrestler's back their feet. Collar & Elbow Tie Up Primo with a Headlock Epico with some Elbow shots to the gut. Primo releases the hold. Epico now with a Standing Wrist Lock on Primo. Epico now transitions to a Hammerlock. Primo trying to find a way out. Primo bends down grabs Epicos leg and takes him down with a Single Leg. Primo off the ropes Epico ducks Primo with a Sunset Flip 1 2 Epico kicks out. Both wrestler's back to their feet Epico ducks the Clothesline. Epico turns around and hits Primo with some Kicks to the thighs. Epico grabs Primo Whips him into the corner. Epico comes in Primo moves Epico face first into the turnbuckles. Primo Backstabber Pin hooks the leg 1 2 3.

*Christie Hemme: Here Is Your Winner Primo.....​*
*Joey Styles:* What a fast paced match with Primo scoring both pinfalls to win the match. 
*Todd Grisham:* Primo with some pretty quick thinking in this match. 
*Joey Styles:* Up next is our main event. Doink, yes Doink The Clown will be facing the Sandman. Who I hear has arm candy here tonight in the form of Summer Rae. 
*Todd Grisham:* Oh this should be fun.

*August 29th Show Continues Below​*


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Christie Hemme:* The following match is our main event and it is a Hardcore match. Introducing first from Parts Unknown weighing 230lbs. Doink The Clown... 
*Christie Hemme:* Introducing next from Philadelphia, Pennsylvania weighing 244lbs being lead to the ring by Summer Rae. The Sandman...

*Match #4. Hardcore Match Doink The Clown vs The Sandman.​*
The Sandman on the outside the ring smoking and drinking. Doink now sitting on the ropes inviting The Sandman into the ring. Summer Rae along side the Sandman holding the singapore cane. Sandman telling Doink to back up. Doink backing up giving Sandman some space. Sandman on the apron and slowly getting into the ring. Summer Rae handing Sandman the singapore cane Ref telling Sandman to give back to Summer Rae. Sandman reluctant to give it back. Ref takes the singapore can tosses it to Summer Rae. Doink Shoots in goes for a Single Leg Sandman side steps it and is now Stomping on Doinks head. Sandman off the ropes Baseball Slide Kicks Doink to the outside. Summer Rae is now attacking Doink with the singapore cane. Ref turns around and is telling Summer Rae to get away. Sandman Slingshot Elbow Drop to the outside on Doink. Sandman back to his feet and pulls up Doink. Sandman Irish Whip Doink reverses and Sandman hits the guard rail. Doink rolls back inside the ring. Doink saying he wants to beat the Sandman in the ring. Summer Rae checking on Sandman. Sandman now walking towards the ring and rolls back inside the ring. Doink pulls up the Sandman. Sandman Punching Doink in the face now. Summer Rae on the apron she tosses Sandman the singapore cane. Sandman grabs the cane and swings Doink ducks Sandman nails Summer Rae with the cane. Summer Rae falls to the floor. Doink rolls up The Sandman 1 2 3.

*Christie Hemme: Here Is Your Winner Doink The Clown.​*
*Joey Styles:* OH MY GAWD!!!!! SANDMAN NAILED SUMMER RAE.......
*Todd Grisham:* Oh No no no no... She is down and out. Sandman and Ref and medical team are tending to Summer Rae. Doink has fled the scene. Sandman crying out he is going get Doink. 
*Joey Styles:* We will keep you posted on the condition of Summer Rae. We have to go. Good night everyone.

*End of August 29th Show​*


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Can a Mod please delete this thread. Thank you.


----------

